# Back and Ready to Attack !!



## JennyB (Jul 14, 2010)

Mission: WBFF 2011 Master Figure Pro Card 

*Competition Date:* April 23rd 2011 
*
Physique Goals*
- Bigger mid delts (round those caps)  
- Increase glutes (round, tight, and perky) 
- Thicken abdominal plates (chicklet plates) 
- Overall quad development (cut those wheels up) 

*Current Shoot/Competition Weight: *140lbs
*Goal Shoot/Competition Weight: *144lbs

*Training Approach 
*My approach will change throughout the next 39 weeks according to how my body is responding, my energy levels and my nutrition programs. Since the main focus is on my lower body and core development I will be training my legs and glutes twice a week with a variety of different programs and exercises. From experience my legs tend to respond very well to hitting them hard twice a week and therefore I will giver all I got! For the first 20 weeks I will be keeping cardio to a minimum so that I am able to pack on some size. 
I prefer to stay no more than 8lbs out from competition/shoot weight year round and therefore supersetting and circuits will be a common theme throughout my programs in order to keep my body fat on the lower end of the scale (in conjuction with my diet of course). 

*Approach to "Dieting"
*Yes I used the term "dieting" but I really dislike that word. I mean everyone has a diet, its just about what your diet consists of BUT the term has been given a negative rep over the past 30 years. Anyways. For the first 20 weeks (and perhaps beyond) I will be doing a carb cycling program. I have used this method before and it has worked very well. This year I did a modified cycling program with regular, carb load, and fat load days. This approach also worked well and I may go back to that approach for my last 20 weeks however at this point in time I will stick to the traditional carb cycling program. 

*Summary 
*In summary I am VERY excited to get back on stage next season after not being on stage since 2003! I am hoping to do a few photo shoots before the competition and to begin vlog's to record my journey. Thanks for all of your support and following in on my adventures. Enjoy !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll be following along.   Looks like you have a good plan.   The carb cycling will be interesting to watch.  How many days are you lifting?   

GOOD LUCK


----------



## JennyB (Jul 14, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'll be following along.   Looks like you have a good plan.   The carb cycling will be interesting to watch.  How many days are you lifting?
> 
> GOOD LUCK



Thanks for following Yellow! I think that the plan is pretty good too  The carb cycling will be interesting to say the least but I am going to KISS method it as I prefer to eat alot of the same foods each day. 
*
Here is my split : *
Day One: Heavy Legs / Abs 
Day Two: Chest / Back 
Day Three: Arms / Sprints 
Day Four: Circuit Legs / Abs 
Day Five: Cardio / Core 
Day Six: Shoulders / Abs 
* I will be training 5 days a week and taking the two days off when and where I feel that its necessary


----------



## JennyB (Jul 14, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Wednesday, July 14 2010 (39 weeks out) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

Training[/FONT]*
Pre-exhaust: Leg Extensions: 20x40lbs / 15x40lbs / 12x40lbs

Pre-exhaust: Single Leg Wall Sits: 1min / 1min / 1min 

Wide n Deep Smith Squats: 10x20lbs / 8x70lbs / 8x90lbs / 6x90lbs

Stiff Leg BB Deadlifts: 10x90lbs / 7x100lbs / 6x100lbsx2

Glute Machine: 8x70lbsx4

Smith Plie Squat Pulses: 20x20lbsx4



* Favorite Part of Training - *Legs giving out when walking back to the changeroom! 
* Mishap of the Day - *See above! 
* 
[FONT=&quot]Nutrition[/FONT]*
We wont be talking about this right now. My protein was consumed along with a few other things that are not what you would call "program worthy". Nutrition will be posted soon. 


* Deal of the Day - *Salmon on sale for 4.99 / 5 filets !! 
* Cheat of the Day - *Banana, pecan cupcake with cream cheese icing (why did I even make these)?
* Victory of the Day - *Booking a new full-time client !! 
* Favorite Food of the Day - *Bacon for breaky. hehe. 
* Least Favorite Food of the Day - *The bacon I burnt !! 
* Diet Tip of the Day - *After a "diet-down program" make sure you take off some time from your eating program to re-gain your sanity .. ok thats just to make myself feel better for the food I ate today 
*
*[FONT=&quot]*Summary *
[/FONT]*Highs of the Day - *Having loving people around me that always support me
* Lows of the Day - *The price of chicken boobs .. are you kidding me !!
* Advice to Myself - *Live, love and just BE in the moment !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 15, 2010)

So what is this little challenge thing you have going? Sounds like it may be more fun instead of doing my new program. Unfortunately the Ab one majority of those I can't do with my back problems. But it does look pretty awesome.​ 
hey what's with the cupcakes? you go and make them but don't even offer to share

So what's the scoop on your planning to make gains on the carb cycling, I've only ever seen it used for leaning out.


----------



## Built (Jul 15, 2010)

omerta, I use it for bulking too - helps me keep my eating under control with the low days. I just do high and low, train on the high days, rest on the low.

Jenny, where do you live? I'm in Vancouver.


----------



## Pony (Jul 16, 2010)

Wide and deep smith squats you posted you did 20/70/90/90... is it better to start with a super light set? I've been ending with super light sets.


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2010)

Why do smith squats at all - why not just squat?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2010)

Just did the "ab routine from hell"     The* Abdominal Build *up was the hardest one (and I didn't do all the sets) especially after a set of 90 crunches on the swiss ball with a 16 lb med ball.

Do you regularly do this ?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 16, 2010)

Built said:


> omerta, I use it for bulking too - helps me keep my eating under control with the low days. I just do high and low, train on the high days, rest on the low.


 
I'm more interested in what she's adding to what days. I'm far from being ready to impliment a bulking of any sort, but it's a good thing to keep in mind for when that day comes. 

I didn't mean to sound like it couldn't be done or that it was a bad idea.


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2010)

You didn't sound doubtful - you just sounded curious - that's what I was responding to. As long as you run a caloric surplus, you'll gain. I have NO TROUBLE running a surplus, hence the "low" days, to keep gains in check. I'm assuming this might be Jenny's rationale also.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2010)

Squat!!!!!  Forget the Smith


----------



## JennyB (Jul 18, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> So what is this little challenge thing you have going? Sounds like it may be more fun instead of doing my new program. Unfortunately the Ab one majority of those I can't do with my back problems. But it does look pretty awesome.​
> hey what's with the cupcakes? you go and make them but don't even offer to share
> 
> So what's the scoop on your planning to make gains on the carb cycling, I've only ever seen it used for leaning out.



I will post the weekly AB Challenge on here. Its a little game a friend/client and I have to try to make each other puke. lol. We are just sick that way  Giver a try and just mod some of the exercises! 

Oh I should have shared all of those cupcakes ... lets just say they were TOO good and I will NOT be making them EVER again unless I give all but one away. lol. 

I am going to alter the carb cycling to make sure that I do a "bulk" up. With that being said I dont do a traditional bulk up and put on alot of bf% to make gains. I like to stay within 10lbs of my competition weight on the off season. 



Built said:


> omerta, I use it for bulking too - helps me keep my eating under control with the low days. I just do high and low, train on the high days, rest on the low.
> 
> Jenny, where do you live? I'm in Vancouver.



I agree and I am going to adjust the no, low, high days ... no just until summer is over (4 weeks here) and then take the no carb day out come September. OMG OMG OMG you live in Vancouver!!?? I just got really excited. lol. I am in Winnipeg but will be competing in Van. in April. We will have to meet up for sure! On another note are you going to use the carb cycling program to bulk up again this fall? If so I am wondering what kind of numbers I might want to aim for. At the moment I am just maintaining but want to get a firm action plan in place. 



ThePonyPackage said:


> Wide and deep smith squats you posted you did 20/70/90/90... is it better to start with a super light set? I've been ending with super light sets.



Yes it is BUT I havent dont heavy legs in over a year and therefore I was finding my starting point. I always do a super light set to warm up and then go heavy from there .. now that I have a starting point .. next week I will go something like 20/100/90/70 ... you feel me  



Built said:


> Why do smith squats at all - why not just squat?



Because it was my first day back in the gym from the shoot and was feeling pretty week and didnt want to sacrifice form. I prefer to use the smith because it enables me to go just below 90 and not get stuck .. since the gym is so busy and only perverts want to stand behind me and spot. lol



yellowmoomba said:


> Just did the "ab routine from hell"     The* Abdominal Build *up was the hardest one (and I didn't do all the sets) especially after a set of 90 crunches on the swiss ball with a 16 lb med ball.
> 
> Do you regularly do this ?



I hear you! No we switch things up on a weekly basis but I only got to the gym once this week so I will be doing this program for next week too. Just wait til you see the following weeks program  



Built said:


> You didn't sound doubtful - you just sounded curious - that's what I was responding to. As long as you run a caloric surplus, you'll gain. I have NO TROUBLE running a surplus, hence the "low" days, to keep gains in check. I'm assuming this might be Jenny's rationale also.



You are correct maam  



JerseyDevil said:


> Squat!!!!!  Forget the Smith



I wish but I dont feel comfortable just yet. Soon I hope. 

Thanks for all the comments peeps


----------



## Built (Jul 18, 2010)

The longer you use the smith, the worse your free barbell squat will feel. It won't teach you proper form - it will prevent you from ever learning it. While trashing your knees. Believe me when I tell you that you will miss them when they are gone.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 18, 2010)

Built said:


> The longer you use the smith, the worse your free barbell squat will feel. It won't teach you proper form - it will prevent you from ever learning it. While trashing your knees. Believe me when I tell you that you will miss them when they are gone.



Hmmm makes sense. I use to only use a squat rack .. I suppose I will get back at it and just lighten the weight a bit more. Thanks.


----------



## Built (Jul 18, 2010)

Try goblet squats first. They'll get you into the correct position and you can use them while you build the weight up until you need a bar. You may also find as many do that front squats put you in a better position than back squats. Another trick is to try low bar barbell squats, while squeezing your shoulderblades together. This helps me avoid doing a good morning to get out of the hole. 

But try the goblets first.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 18, 2010)

Built said:


> Try goblet squats first. They'll get you into the correct position and you can use them while you build the weight up until you need a bar. You may also find as many do that front squats put you in a better position than back squats. Another trick is to try low bar barbell squats, while squeezing your shoulderblades together. This helps me avoid doing a good morning to get out of the hole.
> 
> But try the goblets first.



Thanks Built . I do deep plie squats which are similar and my form is good on regular squats as well. The only reason I was using the smith was because I was forcing reps with a high weight and didnt want my form to go out of whack .. but I have the proper form to begin with. Make sense?


----------



## Built (Jul 18, 2010)

Why are you forcing reps?


----------



## JennyB (Jul 19, 2010)

So slight change of plans. I have hired a coach to start training me October 1st and I am SUPER PUMPED !! She is awesome and I cannot wait to just have someone tell me what to do. 

For the next 2 1/4 mths I will be doing some conditioning workouts so my training plan will be altered from originally planned. I am going to keep my calories on the higher end and balance things off so I can continue doing HITT. Lots of work to do on the legs and I have some wicked workouts planned thanks to a few resources. 

SUPER PUMPED !!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 19, 2010)

I tried your ab routine, and I have to admit, I felt quite an intense burn while doing it. Strangely enough, I am not sore today, should I be?

Anyway, thanks again for the set of exercises  And good luck with the coach. I am following your program and picking up new ideas here and there, so don't stop posting!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2010)

your enthusiasm is contagious.  that's a very good thing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats on the trainer. Sometimes taking away the stress of thinking up your routines, and being pushed can take you to another level. 

you need to change the color of words on your twitter, it's really hard to read on your background you've picked.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 19, 2010)

Muscle_Girl said:


> I tried your ab routine, and I have to admit, I felt quite an intense burn while doing it. Strangely enough, I am not sore today, should I be?
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for the set of exercises  And good luck with the coach. I am following your program and picking up new ideas here and there, so don't stop posting!



Hmm well maybe up your med ball weight next time. I have been feeling those abs a ripped the next day. Giver a go. 

I promise not to stop posting but will need to talk to my trainer come October to see if she wants me to give details of the programs. 



Little Wing said:


> your enthusiasm is contagious.  that's a very good thing.



Thanks LW 



omerta2010 said:


> Congrats on the trainer. Sometimes taking away the stress of thinking up your routines, and being pushed can take you to another level.
> 
> you need to change the color of words on your twitter, it's really hard to read on your background you've picked.



I cannot tell you how excited I am to not have to worry about my physique and just put the hard work in. I have enough peeps to worry about  

Hmmm going to check the text on twitter. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 19, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Monday, July 19 2010 (39 weeks out) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]I calculated wrong on the last post and this is my 39wk out period .. opps
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
Training[/FONT]*: 30 sec of each exercise / 2 sets with no rest in between trisets
TS1: Cable Crossovers: 12.5kg 
TS1: BB Upright Rows with Overhand Grip Bicep Curls: 30lbs + ez bar
TS1: DB Hammer Curls to Shoulder Press: 15lbs 
TS2:BB Bent Over Rows: 40lbs + ez bar
TS2: Rear Cable Flys: 12.5kgs 
TS2: Dips with Feet on Swiss Ball (entire upper body was flooded with blood)
TS3: Overhead Low Cable Tricep Extensions: 22.5kg
TS3: 360's DB Laterals to Fronts in Lunge Position: 5lbs (started to not be able to feel my arms anymore)
TS3: Bosu Popups: I HATE YOU !!! 
TS4: Incline DB Chest Press: 15lbs
TS4: Olympic Bar Toss: 45lbs 
TS4: Plank Rows: 7.5lbs 
TS5: Plank Ups: Barferoni !!! 
TS5: Weight Bench Walking Pushup-overs: had to do them on my knees
TS5: Wide Grip Latpulldowns: 22.5kgs

AB FLAB Challenge : used 3kg med ball and had to drop it after first exercise!! 
- Swiss Ball Crunches: 10 centre / 10 left / 10 right / repeat 3 times (no rest) 
- A. Med Ball Crunches: 15reps / B. Med Ball Twists: 15reps / C. Med Ball Pulses: 15reps / D. Med Ball Around the Worlds: 15 reps: A, A+B, A+B+C, A+B+C+D
- Med Ball Reverse Crunches: 10reps x 3 sets 
- Med Ball Oblique Raises: 25reps per side x 2 sets 
- Plank High Fives: 20reps x 2 sets 

*Favorite Part of Training - *Working until complete upper body failure!!
* Mishap of the Day - *I knew that I was at complete failure when I face planted on the mat trying to finish the circuits. lol 
* 
[FONT=&quot]Nutrition[/FONT]*

* Deal of the Day - *Nectaurines = .97 a lb 
* Cheat of the Day - *Dorito who? 
* Victory of the Day - *Completing the workout and feeling great afterwards!
* Favorite Food of the Day - *My oatmeal with pb and 1/2 a banana
* Least Favorite Food of the Day - *Doritos 
* Diet Tip of the Day - *Warm tuna and protein shakes = not fun! 
*
*[FONT=&quot]*Summary *
[/FONT]*Highs of the Day - *Still on a high from confirming my new coach !! 
* Lows of the Day - *Eating the Doritos .. I am not going to fret about it BUT it made me feel like garbageronious!! 
* Advice to Myself - *One day at a time .. enjoy the journey just as much as the destination


----------



## davegmb (Jul 19, 2010)

JennyB said:


> [FONT=&quot]Monday, July 19 2010 (39 weeks out) [/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]I calculated wrong on the last post and this is my 39wk out period .. opps[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]Training[/FONT]*[/FONT]: 30 sec of each exercise / 2 sets with no rest in between trisets
> ...


 
Lots and lots of great journals on this forum, but youve caught my eye with your advice of the day and 'top tips' etc and so on, bloody love these little insights. Im going to stay tuned its up there with Curts journal, good look with it all, makes my journal look very bland.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 19, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Lots and lots of great journals on this forum, but youve caught my eye with your advice of the day and 'top tips' etc and so on, bloody love these little insights. Im going to stay tuned its up there with Curts journal, good look with it all, makes my journal look very bland.



Thanks D thats very sweet of you. I hope that you follow along on my journey. I will pop in to look at your goods too


----------



## JennyB (Jul 20, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Tuesday, July 20 2010 (39 weeks out) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Training[/FONT]*
*Pre-Exhaust* 
Lying Single Leg Hamstring Curls: 3x30lbsx15reps per leg (non stop sets) 
*
Triset 1 :* 2 sets of 30 sec reps .. no rest
Weighted back extensions: 20lbs 
Stiff Leg Deads: 60lbs
Smith hack Squats: 20lbs 
*
Triset 2: *2 sets
Reverse Lunges off Stepper: 20lb bb .. 30 sec alternating .. 15sec left .. 15sec right
Single Leg Hack Squats: platform only .. 30sec per leg 
Single Leg Lunges: 20lb bb .. 15sec per leg 
DB Deep Plie Squats: 3 sets of 30 sec with 15lb db 

*Triset 3: *2 sets of 30 sec reps .. no rest 
Jumping Lunges 
BB Bench Stepovers: 20lb bb 

Leg Press 75's : 50lbs completed in 5 sets with 15sec active rest in between sets 

*Favorite Part of Training - *Getting through it and only hanging over the bin once 
* Mishap of the Day - *Drove 10min towards the gym when I realized I left my program at home and had to drive all the way back home again 
* 
[FONT=&quot]Nutrition[/FONT]*
*Deal of the Day - *I cannot believe I didnt even go to the grocery store today! 
* Cheat of the Day - *Banana pecan cupcake .. my grandmas fault  
* Victory of the Day - *Not puking during my workout .. but came very close
* Favorite Food of the Day - *Post workout tuna !! 
* Least Favorite Food of the Day - *My warm water 
* Diet Tip of the Day - *Pre-fill your required water intake for the day in your water bottles ... that way you have a visual tool to ensure you gulp it all down ! 
*
*[FONT=&quot]*Summary *
[/FONT]*Highs of the Day - *Sore muscles from yesterday and confirming with a well known photographer that he is coming into town in September .. Yes I am a sucker for punishment. lol 
* Lows of the Day - *The rain AGAIN 
* Advice to Myself - *You are only as good as you think you are. FAKE IT TIL YOU MAKE IT !!


----------



## JennyB (Jul 21, 2010)

wicked news !!! Emily Stirling will be my coach starting in October !! 
I am pretty excited as you can tell by the dancing smiley and the bold font .. plus its green


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks like the AB FLAB Challenge got you too ...  LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> wicked news !!! Emily Stirling will be my coach starting in October !!
> I am pretty excited as you can tell by the dancing smiley and the bold font .. plus its green


 No slacking off until October though. We will be watching.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> wicked news !!! Emily Stirling will be my coach starting in October !!
> I am pretty excited as you can tell by the dancing smiley and the bold font .. plus its green


That is wicked!  I checked her out.  With your dedication, and her guidance, you are going to rock!

K... I've been slacking.  But when I was serious, the hardest thing for me was drinking enough water.  Your tip to prefill is genius!  Never thought of that.

You GO Jen!


----------



## JennyB (Jul 21, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like the AB FLAB Challenge got you too ...  LOL



I cannot talk about it. I called my client/friend and told her I hated her.  



omerta2010 said:


> No slacking off until October though. We will be watching.



Oh trust me I wont. I have been going hard in the gym to relieve some stress and I am feeling good and VERY strong. 



JerseyDevil said:


> That is wicked!  I checked her out.  With your dedication, and her guidance, you are going to rock!
> 
> K... I've been slacking.  But when I was serious, the hardest thing for me was drinking enough water.  Your tip to prefill is genius!  Never thought of that.
> 
> You GO Jen!



She is pretty wicked and I picked her because she has won the Pro divison two years in the row, her legs and glutes are KILLER, her approach and theories are in line with how I train and her passion and dedication is undeniable. 

Glad you liked the tip. I usually make each 1.5L bottle a different Crystal Light flavor and so I look forward to a new taste when I am done. Let me know how it goes !!


----------



## JennyB (Jul 21, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Wednesday, July 21 2010 (39 weeks out) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Training[/FONT]*: 30 sec reps x 2 sets 
*Triset One
*Wide Seated Rows: 20lbs 
Frog Pushups
Med Ball Slamdowns: 6kgs

*Triset Two 
*Med Ball Shoulder Rotations: 6kgs
Straight Arm Cable Pressdowns: 30lbs
Tricep Pressdowns: 30lbs

*Triset Three
*Laying Laterals: 5lbs
Shoulder Taps 
Skipping 

*Triset Four 
*Upright Row to Military Press: 30lbs 
Bench Dips 
Skipping 

*Triset Five 
*DB Bicep Curls to Arnolds: 12.5lbs 
DB Lateral Pulses: 5lbs
Skipping 

*Favorite Part of Training - *A hardcore bodybuilder coming up to me to tell me that he was impressed with my training intensity. 
* Mishap of the Day - *I was all onboard today so no mishaps !! 
* 
[FONT=&quot]Nutrition[/FONT]*
*Deal of the Day - *.57 a lb bananas 
* Cheat of the Day - *Comfort food to balance out the stress from the day 
* Victory of the Day - *Staying positive under the circumstances 
* Favorite Food of the Day - *My green banana with a spoonful of PB 
* Least Favorite Food of the Day - *Today was filled with all the foods I enjoy
* Diet Tip of the Day - *Pre-cook your protein pancakes for the week and throw them in a large zip lock bag with a paper towel in between them. I enjoy them cold and rolled up with no sugar added jam and pb! 
*
*[FONT=&quot]*Summary *
[/FONT]*Highs of the Day - *Confirming that Emily Stirling will be training me, making special sundaes with my brother, and another great workout 
* Lows of the Day - *My love has been admitted into the hospital and still no word as to what is wrong .. so I am a worried woman at the moment
* Advice to Myself - *Positive positive positive thoughts only !!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> *Favorite Part of Training - *A hardcore bodybuilder coming up to me to tell me that he was impressed with my training intensity.


That must have felt amazing, good job. Sorry to hear about the hospital issue, hope things turn out fine.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hope things are going better for you today. Keep your chin up it's almost the weekend. Hmm or if you're on the east coast it's already the weekend.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear, hope he's on the mend and gets better soon Jenny


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2010)

Is he ok?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2010)

I wish you can your guy the best!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 24, 2010)

Sucks about your Bo, Jenny. My best to his recovery. 
Love the format of your Journal too. Looks strangely familiar and yet, way better!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 24, 2010)

i hope everything is ok.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It was WAY TOO touch and go there for a few days BUT he has been released from the hospital so all smiles here. More tests to be done and a few changes but all is good now and thats all that matters. Thanks for your support, it means alot to me. xx


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm looking for another "core/ab routine"????????  Got one?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 29, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm looking for another "core/ab routine"????????  Got one?


The other one was too difficult? 

I am also curious about the next challenge type routine you have for us, Jenny.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2010)

good new. i can't imagine how tough the last weeks been .   here's to hoping life will simmer silently and safely away on the back burner so you are free to focus on your goals.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 30, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm looking for another "core/ab routine"????????  Got one?



I certainly do .. hope you like skipping. 



Muscle_Girl said:


> The other one was too difficult?
> 
> I am also curious about the next challenge type routine you have for us, Jenny.



Yah I wasnt a fan of the last one .. made me want to barf. lol



Little Wing said:


> good news. i can't imagine how tough the last weeks been .   here's to hoping life will simmer silently and safely away on the back burner so you are free to focus on your goals.



Yes it has been very stressful BUT he is feeling much better although its not over just yet .. more testing and appointments to be had .. I have faith that all will work out though. September will be go time for me and my goals and I am still training but there are other priorities at the moment .. trying to keep a balance .. so far so good


----------



## JennyB (Jul 30, 2010)

*AB FLAB CHALLENGE #2 *

This ab routine was not created by me .. it is part of Ab Ripper X from P90X .. So its courtesy of Tony  .. I just added the skipping and challenged my client to this routine .. I love it and its intense but WICKED !! 

*All exercises are done back to back with no rest inbetween

- *In and Out:* 25reps: sit on floor with hands at sides, knees bent with feet on the floor, raise feet off the ground and bring knees in towards your chest .. repeat 
- 100 *skips*
- *Seated Bicycle*: 25reps forwards and 25 reps backwards: sitting in the same position as in and out, make small curcles with legs as in pedaling a bike 
- 100 *skips*
- *Seated Crunchy Frog:* 25reps: same position as in and out, only the hands are off the floor and they wrap around knees as you bring them into your chest, when legs are extended out, arms should be stretched out at sides 
- 100 *skips*
- *Wide Leg Sit-up:* 25reps: lie flat on back with legs wide, place one hand behind head and bring torso up to perform standard sit-up movement, reach other arm out to touch opposite foot, alternate arm positions for each rep 
- 100 *skips*
- *Fifer Scissor: *24reps: lie flat on your back, extending on leg skyward, while lifting opposite leg off the ground a few inches, alternate legs in scissor motion for 3 count hold for each rep 
- 100 *skips*
- *Hip Rock n Raise:* 25reps: lie on back, open hips, and bend legs so that the bottoms of your feet are touching, with arms out to the sides, rock your hips, lift pelvis, and drive feet directly up towards the ceiling 
- 100 *skips *
- *Heels to the Heaven*: 25reps: lying on back, extend legs straight up with arms at sides, when raising hips, imagine touching the ceiling with the balls of your feet
- 100 *skips*
- *Roll-up / V-up Combo*: 25reps: lie flat on back with legs straight out and arms extended straight up towards ceiling, bring the body up as if doing a standard situp, touching hands to the toes, slowly lower torso towards floor, while bringing legs up off the ground at the same time at 45 degrees (like a jackknife)
- 100 *skips *
- *Oblique Vup*: 12reps each side: lie on right side with legs at 30 degree angle and right arm straight along torso, place left arm behind the head and lift legs and torso at the same time, driving elbow to knee 
- 100 *skips *
- *Leg Climb*: 25reps: lie on back with one leg bent, foot flat on floor, the other leg should be extended straight out at a 45 degree angle, climb leg with alternating hands 
- 100 *skips* 
- *Mason Twists:* 40reps: seated, clasp hands together and raise feet 4 to 6 inches off the ground, twist upper torso from side to side, touching knuckles to on each side of the floor 

*I would try doing only 10reps of each exercise in between the 100 skips for the first attempt at this workout .. and progress from there 

HAPPY AB DE-FLABBING!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2010)

That makes me hurt just reading it!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 1, 2010)

Seriously, I have to agree with Jersey. Maybe I will wait for this one, seems pretty intense. Adding it to my challenge list though.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 1, 2010)

Its not that bad people ... honestly !!


----------



## Built (Aug 1, 2010)

Sure, but what's the point of it? It's not like you can spot reduce. Are you using this while bulking? I could sort of see that making sense. For cutting though, I don't get it.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 1, 2010)

BUILT: I am fully aware that spot reducing doesnt exist. These are ab workouts that are done along with regular workouts as a challenge. What dont you get about it?


----------



## Built (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't get why you bother. What does it accomplish for you?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome back and glad to hear things seem to be going better. Hope the rest of the tests turn out well.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 2, 2010)

JennyB said:


> *AB FLAB CHALLENGE #2 *
> 
> This ab routine was not created by me .. it is part of Ab Ripper X from P90X .. So its courtesy of Tony  .. I just added the skipping and challenged my client to this routine .. I love it and its intense but WICKED !!
> 
> ...


 
You are insane Mrs, somebody pass the sick bucket lol


----------



## JennyB (Aug 3, 2010)

Built said:


> I don't get why you bother. What does it accomplish f
> for you?



as for WHY BOTHERING because I like to challenge myself and work towards something greater than simple crunches .. as for what it accomplishes .. it gives me good abs and challenges both my mind and body .. any other questions?



davegmb said:


> You are insane Mrs, somebody pass the sick bucket lol



you can do it D  its a challenge and some people like to push it hard and go for the gold .. this program wasnt created by me totally .. i adapted the P90X ab ripper X routine and added the skipping in BECAUSE I had to keep my HR up when training for boxing. Giver a go !! YOU CAN DO IT !!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry one more thing ... this is what the program accomplished ..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Sorry one more thing ... this is what the program accomplished ..


----------



## Built (Aug 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> as for WHY BOTHERING because I like to challenge myself and work towards something greater than simple crunches .. as for what it accomplishes .. it gives me good abs and challenges both my mind and body .. any other questions?


Very nice!

I got the abs in my avatar with 3 sets of 8 crunches once a week.

See here's the thing - I'm lazy. 

Really, really lazy. 

The reason I asked you why you did it that way is because I don't understand why you'd want to do more work than necessary. Okay, I don't understand why ANYONE would want to do any more work than necessary.

I'm all about the most effective way to train - so if my choice is between "the ab workout from hell", and ""almost no ab work", if the results are the same, I'll take door number two. 

Since I know that type of work isn't necessary to get abs you could grate cheese on, I thought maybe you had some other reason for doing it, like maybe you lost a bet... ? 

LOL you seem to like what you do, I'll back out. I don't have to understand your motivation. Hell, there are entire libraries filled with stuff I don't understand. 

Good thing I like reading!

Peace.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Sorry one more thing ... this is what the program accomplished ..


 
Niiiiicccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When I think of people skipping in the gym it always makes me laugh.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd kill for either of your abs, but would never be willing to lose muscle dieting down to that point. After all I'm doing this all just for me anyway.

JennyB how's the training coming along?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 4, 2010)

Built said:


> Very nice!
> I'm all about the most effective way to train - so if my choice is between "the ab workout from hell", and ""almost no ab work", if the results are the same, I'll take door number two.
> 
> Peace.



Built I am 100% on you with the fact that great abs require NO ab workouts at all. In fact I have never really done abs up until this year. NO it didnt make a huge difference BUT the workouts are just a pure challenge to me and not for results really. I have good ab endurance and want to push them .. thats all  



omerta2010 said:


> Niiiiicccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When I think of people skipping in the gym it always makes me laugh.



I challenge you to a skip off !! lol



omerta2010 said:


> I'd kill for either of your abs, but would never be willing to lose muscle dieting down to that point. After all I'm doing this all just for me anyway.
> 
> JennyB how's the training coming along?



Kudos for your "just for me attitude" .. For the past 6 years thats where I was .. Now I just have a new goal of competing in April so its for me .. and the judges  
Training is coming along really well. I have cut cardio out and I am maintaining by doing upper and lower intense circuits until October when I start training with Team Stirling. I am pumped and ready to go


----------



## Built (Aug 4, 2010)

Okay, so you just like that "pukey" feeling.   It looked like it was all about the results when you posted up your pic. 

I used to do a hundred crunches a day but quickly lost interest when I realized I'd get more out of 3x8 with weight (I forgot to mention the weight - I did those with a 90-lb dumbbell on my chest). Is there something you get out of ab endurance? Does it assist you with a sport you play? Or is it an injury thing? 

 LOL I should pay you to do abs for me. Hell, I'd pay someone to do my workouts for me. I'll watch TV and eat donuts. I would totally pay for that if it worked. 

PS I nuked your lowfat carbo spammer.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2010)

I got abs by doing deads, good mornings and barbell front squats. I liked Built's approach better...I too am a lazy bastard.


----------



## Built (Aug 4, 2010)

Excellent - another vote for lazy! Unless I were planning to slither a marathon, I can't understand why I'd need ab endurance. 

Okay that puts a funny image in my head - I wonder what kind of full-body "shoe" you'd need to slither that far? Imagine the marketing!

Sorry JennyB, we'll take our lazy asses away to the couch and get out of your thread.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Kudos for your "just for me attitude" .. For the past 6 years thats where I was .. Now I just have a new goal of competing in April so its for me .. and the judges


 
Well your going to be impressive.

Me I hate crowds or being any center of attention, it makes me nervous as hell, even to the point I get stomach aches.

And I caught the line about McDonalds over in Curt's journal.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2010)

Built said:


> Excellent - another vote for lazy! Unless I were planning to slither a marathon, I can't understand why I'd need ab endurance.
> 
> Okay that puts a funny image in my head - I wonder what kind of full-body "shoe" you'd need to slither that far? Imagine the marketing!










just messing with you jenny


----------



## JennyB (Aug 4, 2010)

Built said:


> Okay, so you just like that "pukey" feeling.   It looked like it was all about the results when you posted up your pic.
> 
> I used to do a hundred crunches a day but quickly lost interest when I realized I'd get more out of 3x8 with weight (I forgot to mention the weight - I did those with a 90-lb dumbbell on my chest). Is there something you get out of ab endurance? Does it assist you with a sport you play? Or is it an injury thing?
> 
> ...



Yes I am addicted to the pukey feeling for sure. If I dont feel it I dont feel like I have been intense enough .. with that being said I change the workouts up on a bi-monthly basis cause I get bored easily too. The skipping and crunches were for boxing to protect my inerds  

I will TOTALLY do abs for you but I want a donut afterwards. lol. 

Thanks for nukin the spammer !! 



juggernaut said:


> I got abs by doing deads, good mornings and barbell front squats. I liked Built's approach better...I too am a lazy bastard.



My best abs came from ... not doing abs ... other than skipping that is  

LAZY BASTARD  



omerta2010 said:


> Well your going to be impressive.
> 
> Me I hate crowds or being any center of attention, it makes me nervous as hell, even to the point I get stomach aches.
> 
> And I caught the line about McDonalds over in Curt's journal.



Thanks O! 

I like to show off so comps are right up my alley  

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm Donalds  



juggernaut said:


> just messing with you jenny



I like mermaids !! LAZY BASTARD !! lol


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2010)

LB for sho!!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2010)

my dear, has anyone told you you could out-swim a mermaid with those abs?  great photo of you.






i had this one on a greeting card over 30 years ago now and thought i'd never see the image again. full size you can see how sweet and serene her face is. sometimes the internet rocks. one rainy day search mermaid images, some of the art is phenomenal.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2010)

mermaids have abs?


----------



## Built (Aug 4, 2010)

Hissss is a snake...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> mermaids have abs?



if you think about it what would they need to move to swim with their tails that way? they'd need abs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm thinking a great ass


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2010)

well, she has that covered too.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm thinking a great ass


Same here. But I still need to see Built's properly performed video of an RDL to really get the gist of how to execute it well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Same here. But I still need to see Built's properly performed video of an RDL to really get the gist of how to execute it well.


.... followed by Jenny doing an instructional SLDL video  .


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> .... followed by Jenny doing an instructional SLDL video  .


Naw, I'd rather see her do some cardio on a trampoline, filmed in slow motion


----------



## JennyB (Aug 5, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> my dear, has anyone told you you could out-swim a mermaid with those abs?  great photo of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh thanks !! If you had asked me what I wanted to be when I was 3 years old I would have said a mermaid. lol. Thanks for the compliments and the pic. xx



JerseyDevil said:


> I'm thinking a great ass



Booty !! 



juggernaut said:


> Naw, I'd rather see her do some cardio on a trampoline, filmed in slow motion



I dont know about that !! 

Here are a few more pics from the shoot !!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 5, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Thanks everyone. It was WAY TOO touch and go there for a few days BUT *he has been released from the hospital so all smiles here. More tests to be done and a few changes but all is good now* and thats all that matters. Thanks for your support, it means alot to me. xx



Status? Glad he's out of the hospital!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 5, 2010)

Great pictures jenny


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 5, 2010)

While, I don't like the pukey feeling, I do get a sense of accomplishment, just from doing something challenging. It may be unnecessary to do ab exercises, but I find them fun, and something extra to do, just for the hell of it. Keeping myself active every day has been a decent motivator for me so far, so, I will continue to do my ab burns every few days and continue to love it 


Btw, and I don't mean to get all gay-ly on you, I like you as a brunette better Jenny 
(I am not gay, fyi, lol) The progress you have made is probably close to what I would like to see in myself, perhaps a little more bulky, but not overly. Truly an Inspiration.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

theres nothing wrong with being a chick and being gay...as long as you're both hot and do dirty things in front of me.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 5, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Status? Glad he's out of the hospital!



Hey Curt !! More tests are needed but he is on meds to control the attacks so all is good  Thanks for the concern. 



davegmb said:


> Great pictures jenny



Thanks D  



Muscle_Girl said:


> While, I don't like the pukey feeling, I do get a sense of accomplishment, just from doing something challenging. It may be unnecessary to do ab exercises, but I find them fun, and something extra to do, just for the hell of it. Keeping myself active every day has been a decent motivator for me so far, so, I will continue to do my ab burns every few days and continue to love it
> 
> 
> Btw, and I don't mean to get all gay-ly on you, I like you as a brunette better Jenny
> (I am not gay, fyi, lol) The progress you have made is probably close to what I would like to see in myself, perhaps a little more bulky, but not overly. Truly an Inspiration.



Hey MG !! No gay-ly impression given lol. I have since gone darker and like it better but the blonde was fun too. Thanks for the compliment .. The goal is to put more size on for April so I am looking forward to building. Go giver MG !!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> theres nothing wrong with being a chick and being gay...as long as you're both hot and do dirty things in front of me.



Haha I knew that was coming


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Haha I knew that was coming


----------



## davegmb (Aug 6, 2010)

Jenny what happened to all the thought of the day and tip of the day stuff? I need my fix lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 6, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Haha I knew that was coming


Sadly, I did too


----------



## JennyB (Aug 6, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Jenny what happened to all the thought of the day and tip of the day stuff? I need my fix lol



Sorry ... fix coming soon  



Muscle_Girl said:


> Sadly, I did too



men sheeesh . hehehe.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 6, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Friday, August 6 2010 (37 weeks out) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Training[/FONT]*: Cardio **GULP**
*1 minute run on tread (0.0 incline / 6mph)
100 skips 

x 10 sets 

* *Favorite Part of Training - *The intensity thanks to my pre-workout drink by MuscleTeach !! 
* Mishap of the Day - *Almost ... Almost saw that morning oatmeal again  
* 
[FONT=&quot]Nutrition[/FONT]*
*Deal of the Day - *8.99kg Chicken Boobies !! 
* Cheat of the Day - *Mini chocolate bar  
* Victory of the Day - *The Cardio  
* Favorite Food of the Day - *Maple & Brown Sugar instant oatmeal with a spoonful of PB and a banana (mmmm my fav) 
* Least Favorite Food of the Day - *Mini carrots with ranch dressing cause I was too lazy to cook my fresh from the garden beans 
* Diet Tip of the Day - *Dont listen to me ... I ate instant oatmeal and a chocolate bar today  
*
*[FONT=&quot]*Summary *
[/FONT]*Highs of the Day - *Working out with my lover and him coming up behind me in the gym and giving me a sweet kiss on my ear  .. Yes I am a sap !! 
* Lows of the Day - *Client issues Grrrrrrrr !! 
* Advice to Myself - *Only 36 more weeks tomorrow so GET YOUR ARSE IN GEAR WOMAN !!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2010)

*Motivator of the Day* - Reading JennyB's journal.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 6, 2010)

JennyB said:


> * Mishap of the Day - *Almost ... Almost saw that morning oatmeal again


Eeewwwwww! Lol.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 6, 2010)

JennyB said:


> *Favorite Part of Training - *The intensity thanks to my pre-workout drink by MuscleTeach !!


 Since when did MuscleTech start adding crack to their drinks. 

OH yeah and pass me some of that, I'm falling asleep today.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 6, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> *Motivator of the Day* - Reading JennyB's journal.



Ahhhh LW that was so nice of you 



Muscle_Girl said:


> Eeewwwwww! Lol.



YOUR TELLIN ME !!!



omerta2010 said:


> Since when did MuscleTech start adding crack to their drinks.
> 
> OH yeah and pass me some of that, I'm falling asleep today.



It tasted like BARF .. is that what crack tastes like?! But it certainly made me sprint hard !! Bye Bye Cardio for me though ... MISSION BULK-UP starts next Saturday  I AM PUMPED !! 

I will gladly pass you the BARF drink


----------



## JennyB (Aug 6, 2010)

*7 days until my bulk program begins !!! I am pumped !!! 

*Next Saturday I get all of my supplements and food for my program and then I am off to the races. BYE BYE cardio  and HELLO heavy weights !! 

These are the supps I will be grabbin: 
- Vitamin C 
- Vitamin E 
- Vitamin B shots every 2 weeks (have been on them for over a year now) 
- BCAA's 
- Fish Oil 
- Cal / Mag / D 
- Pre-workout drink (still trying to find one that is good) suggestions?
- During workout drink (so far Intrabolic is in the lead) suggestions? 
- Whey Protein Isolate 

Gotta grab some straps and a 2L water bottle too !! Can you tell I am excited about my shopping trip


----------



## JennyB (Aug 7, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Saturday, August 7 2010 (36 weeks out) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Training[/FONT]*: Well i decided to start my heavy training today .. just couldnt wait !! so me and my man worked out together and it made me smile 
*
Shoulders : weights are off because i had no idea where my starting points should be .. next week everything will start at my max weight
*Arnold Presses: 20lbs x 20 / 22.5lbs x 15 / 13
Upright BB Rows: 40lbs x 10 / 50lbs x 7 / 60lbs x 7
Cable Leaning Laterals: 7.5kgs x 7 x 3 
Incline DB Rears: (hate them) 12.5lbs x 7 x 3 
DROP DOWN: Machine Laterals (single arm) with Pulse: 40lbsx30lbsx20lbs cannot remember the reps .. just wanted to die lol
Smith Military Press: 40lbs x 7 / 6 / 6 
Cable Rears (love them): 7.5kgs x 7 x 3
*Favorite Part of Training - *working out with my lover  
* Mishap of the Day - *more wrong turns and bad driving  
* 
[FONT=&quot]Nutrition[/FONT]*
*Deal of the Day - *a deal for my lover because i made him and the kids dinner and snacks for tonight so he could spend more time with them
* Cheat of the Day - *mini strawberry cheesecake blizzard (what I am getting all my cheats out of my system lol DONT JUDGE  
* Victory of the Day - * my shoulders 
* Favorite Food of the Day - *perfectly ripe avocado with some salt 
* Least Favorite Food of the Day - *pre-workout drink 
* Diet Tip of the Day - *get your girlfriend to make all your meals for you .. i actually LOVE doing it .. she might also !! 
*
*[FONT=&quot]*Summary *
[/FONT]*Highs of the Day - *laughter and happiness and the gym .. what else could you ask for? 
* Lows of the Day - *i can already feel the sore shoulders .. thank goodness for my weekly massages starting this week !! 
* Advice to Myself - *the only mistakes you make in life .. are the ones you repeat !! GIVER !!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 8, 2010)

JennyB said:


> [FONT=&quot]Saturday, August 7 2010 (36 weeks out) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Training[/FONT]*: Well i decided to start my heavy training today .. just couldnt wait !! so me and my man worked out together and it made me smile
> 
> ...


 
Workout looks fun. If my girlfriend was left to do all the cooking, we would be eating Mcdonalds every night! I love her, but cooking is not her strong point lol


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 8, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Workout looks fun. If my girlfriend was left to do all the cooking, we would be eating Mcdonalds every night! I love her, but cooking is not her strong point lol



but there's no trampoline jumping in it!






YouTube Video


----------



## JennyB (Aug 8, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Workout looks fun. If my girlfriend was left to do all the cooking, we would be eating Mcdonalds every night! I love her, but cooking is not her strong point lol



Mmmmm McDonalds !!! lol



juggernaut said:


> but there's no trampoline jumping in it!



Oh gross !! lol


----------



## JennyB (Aug 10, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Monday, August 9 2010 (36 weeks out) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Training[/FONT]*: *Let the PBs begin!!

** Leg day Summary: *pukey feelings, dizzy spells and more blood flow in the legs than ever before .. complete failure and the heaviest lifting I have done = WICKED !! 

WARM UP: BB Walking Lunges: 20lb ez bar x 20 reps x 2 sets
Narrow Stance Half Squats: 95lbs x 6 / 100lbs x 5 x 2 
Feet Together Hack Squats: 4 plates x 7 / 6 plates x 6 x 2
Single Leg Extensions: 30lbs x 15 / 12 / 10 
Lying Single Leg Curls: 30lbs x 12 x 3
Stiff Leg BB Deads: 90lbs x 7 / 110lbs x 6 x 2
Heel Drive Leg Press with Calf Raise: 130lbs x 7 / 6 / 5 
Single Leg Hack Squats: just platform = power left = perfect x 6 x 3

*Favorite Part of Training - *knowing that i pushed myself to the limits on each exercise with each set  
* Mishap of the Day - *i think that i can delete this subsection because i havent been clutsy thus far .. see week 20 and less  
* 
[FONT=&quot]Nutrition[/FONT]*
Had a good carb meal after that workout as I knew that if I didnt I would be paying for it later. 

* Cheat of the Day - *milk chocolate chip cookies i made  
* Victory of the Day - *killin the wheels and having PBs everywhere !!  
* Favorite Food of the Day - *balsamic vinegar fried onions and mushrooms with ground beef ... seriously my new fav meal !! 
* Least Favorite Food of the Day - *nuttin
* Tip of the Day - *GO HARD OR GO HOME !! 

 [FONT=&quot]*Summary *
[/FONT]*Highs of the Day - *leg workout, smiles all around, great day at the beach! 
* Lows of the Day - *nuttin at all !! 
* Advice to Myself - *Good things come to good people !!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 10, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Tuesday, August 10 2010 (36 weeks out) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Training[/FONT]*: *and the PBs continue to roll in !! WOOT WOOT !! 

** Back and Biceps Summary: * is all i can say .. i feel like an animal 
Wide grip chins: 5 / 4 
Wide Grip Seated Rows with Back Pull: 35kg x 6 / 42.5kg x 5 x 2
Straight Arm Pushdowns: 50kg x 8 / 60kg x 7 x 2
High Cable Lat Pulldowns: 22.5kg x 8 x 3
Weighted Cobra Extensions: 10lb plate x 10 / 8 / 7
Low Cable Single Arm Curls: 22.5kg x 6 x 3
BB Preacher Curls: 40lbs x 6 / 5 / 4
Low Cable Rope Hammers: 50kgs x 8 / 60kgs x 6 x 2
Overhand BB Curls: 30lbs x 6 / 5 x 2 

*Favorite Part of Training - *arms numb and back dry as a bone and poppin
* Training Notes for Next Workout - *Now that I have my base weights recorded I can start there and work my way up even more 
* 
[FONT=&quot]Nutrition[/FONT]*
Well I am going to post my food today .. dont judge I am taking in alot of carbs and calories .. since this is my first week of going really heavy after 7 years i need it 

Meal One (pre-workout): protein shake, 1/2 portion instant oatmeal with pb and banana 
Meal Two (post workout): 1/2 portion instant oatmeal with pb and banana and protein shake 
Meal Three: ground beef with mushrooms, onions and some ww pasta to fuel those tired muscles 
Meal Four: banana 
Meal Five: tuna and ww tortilla and a milk chocolate chip cookie  
- popcorn and protein shake 

I am not saying that my food is perfect but I wanted to post a day of my lax eating since I havent posted it in a while. Go ahead rip me a new one 

* Cheat of the Day - *milk chocolate chip cookies i made    
* Victory of the Day - *pushing just as hard as yesterday
* Favorite Food of the Day - *balsamic vinegar fried onions and mushrooms with ground beef ... seriously my new fav meal !! AGAIN
* Least Favorite Food of the Day - *even my pre-workout drink was good  
* Tip of the Day - *BALLS TO THE WALLS !! 

[FONT=&quot]*Summary *
[/FONT]*Highs of the Day - *sweet moments and great workout
* Lows of the Day - *it ending and some family drama 
* Advice to Myself - *karmas a bitch to those that do not treat people like they themselves want to be treated


----------



## Built (Aug 11, 2010)

You're bulking now, right? What calories are you running, and how fast and how much do you intend to gain?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 11, 2010)

JennyB said:


> [FONT=&quot]Monday, August 9 2010 (36 weeks out) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Training[/FONT]*: *Let the PBs begin!!*
> 
> ...


 
Do you ever do Bulgarian split squats? i prefer them to the lunges, they are really tough, so i think you will love them lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2010)

> Favorite Food of the Day - balsamic vinegar fried onions and mushrooms with ground beef ... seriously my new fav meal !!



I like vinegar, onions, mushrooms and beef...........How did you prepare this?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 11, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Do you ever do Bulgarian split squats? i prefer them to the lunges, they are really tough, so i think you will love them lol



vid on youtube. looks like a good exercise.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Jenny, not to be a ball buster, but your training seems a bit over the top. I'm chemically optimized and wouldnt do this kind of workout. Plus, I'm a lazy bastard. May I ask who your trainer is?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2010)

wow...that's a lot of work for one session.  But I really like your log setup and entry items!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Hey Jenny, not to be a ball buster, but your training seems a bit over the top. I'm chemically optimized and wouldnt do this kind of workout. Plus, I'm a lazy bastard. May I ask who your trainer is?



and what the hell is he thinking by giving you this enormous amount of work? It is a safe assumption that you are overtrained.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 11, 2010)

JennyB said:


> - Pre-workout drink (still trying to find one that is good) suggestions?
> - During workout drink (so far Intrabolic is in the lead) suggestions?


 
I know it's a little spendy buy I've always liked the VPX stuff.
Pre - NO Shotgun
Post - NOSyntheSize

They don't taste to bad either.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 11, 2010)

Built said:


> You're bulking now, right? What calories are you running, and how fast and how much do you intend to gain?



Yes I am bulking for the next 18ish weeks and hoping to add a good 5lbs of solid muscle. Right now the calories are running at about 2300 a day. 



davegmb said:


> Do you ever do Bulgarian split squats? i prefer them to the lunges, they are really tough, so i think you will love them lol



Cool I will check them out and add them to the next program. 



yellowmoomba said:


> I like vinegar, onions, mushrooms and beef...........How did you prepare this?



I sauteed the onions and mushrooms in some olive oil until they were soft then added some balsamic vinegar and let it thicken and get all syrup like. Throw that into a bowl then fry up the grnd beef and add a bit more vinegar when its almost done frying (I drain the juices first). Then threw it all back in the pan together and voila !!



juggernaut said:


> and what the hell is he thinking by giving you this enormous amount of work? It is a safe assumption that you are overtrained.



He = me and I dont think that its huge volume at all. Just my honest opinion though. PM coming your way.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2010)

You GO Girl!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks JD!


----------



## XYZ (Aug 12, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> and what the hell is he thinking by giving you this enormous amount of work? It is a safe assumption that you are overtrained.


 

+1 - That is A LOT of training for one session, how long does it take to finish that routine?

Calories seem a little low as well for a bulk.

Maybe drop the training volume a little and increase the calories?

Whatever you choose, good luck.


----------



## Built (Aug 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Yes I am bulking for the next 18ish weeks and hoping to add a good 5lbs of solid muscle. Right now the calories are running at about 2300 a day.
> .



How much weight will you gain during this time?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 12, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> +1 - That is A LOT of training for one session, how long does it take to finish that routine?
> 
> Calories seem a little low as well for a bulk.
> 
> ...



I have decided to drop the volume on training .. especially for leg days and split quads and hams up .. also going to drop sets for the other programs. Calories are up 1000 from my diet down and I will gradually increase them if needed. Thanks CT !! 



Built said:


> How much weight will you gain during this time?



Not looking to gain alot of weight other than muscle .. looking to stay around 15%-17% bf.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I have decided to drop the volume on training .. especially for leg days and split quads and hams up .. also going to drop sets for the other programs. Calories are up 1000 from my diet down and I will gradually increase them if needed. Thanks CT !!


 
Sounds like a good plan. Go heavy then go home and rest.


----------



## Built (Aug 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I have decided to drop the volume on training .. especially for leg days and split quads and hams up .. also going to drop sets for the other programs. Calories are up 1000 from my diet down and I will gradually increase them if needed. Thanks CT !!


2300 is a thousand calories higher than you used to cut up? You must be tiny. 

What's maintenance for you? 




JennyB said:


> Not looking to gain alot of weight other than muscle ..


Of course you're not. Nobody is. Usual guidelines for trained, unassisted males who haven't maxed out their genetic potential is a max possible muscle gain of about 2 lbs a month, accompanied by at least as much fat. If half the weight gained is muscle, you're doing well. 

Women have about 1/10 to 1/20 the testosterone of men, and our muscle:fat ratio suffers for it. You might be able to put on a pound of muscle a month - so 5 lbs in 18 weeks might be possible (although I think it may be optimistic, given your current conditioning) -  but it'll probably cost you a couple of pounds of fat every month to do it. The last big bulk I went on, I gained 18 lbs over 6 months, and the net muscle gain was three pounds. I checked, I had before and after DEXAs. But I was already quite developed by then, and of course, still natural. 

[/quote]looking to stay around 15%-17% bf.[/QUOTE]

Really? How lean are you now? Because you've just virtually doubled your intake, and this is after dieting down. As it is, you're sitting-duck for rebound fat gain. Most dieted-down folk don't partition very well when we're dieted down to "striated and vascular", which you surely must be at 15%. I know I am. 

But what do I know. You might be different.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2010)

MA, will the same issue occur of rebound fat gain if she eats 10% more than usual on a carb cycling similar to what you have me on? Basically a clean bulk...a shame she cant use t3 and clen while bulking.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 12, 2010)

Built said:


> 2300 is a thousand calories higher than you used to cut up? You must be tiny.
> 
> What's maintenance for you?
> 
> ...


looking to stay around 15%-17% bf.[/QUOTE]

Really? How lean are you now? Because you've just virtually doubled your intake, and this is after dieting down. As it is, you're sitting-duck for rebound fat gain. Most dieted-down folk don't partition very well when we're dieted down to "striated and vascular", which you surely must be at 15%. I know I am. 

But what do I know. You might be different.  [/QUOTE]

BUILT .. You and I have very different approaches to training, nutrition and everything that comes with it .. I work on alot of trial and error because I am not on a time crunch and I NEVER really even count calories .. I journal what I eat and have a general idea .. I record what I lift and what works .. Research my methods and see what seems to work and what doesnt .. for me. By no means am I saying that my genetic make up or body is different from anyones .. we just have different approaches but I still respect you and what you do .. with that being said here are my 100% honest answers to your questions: 
- I have no idea how many calories I am eating now 
- My goal is to put on some size and remain conditioned (my definition of conditioned) 
- No I dont consider myself really tiny but definately confident and comfortable where I am at 
- Maintenance for me is still feeling and looking lean but not striated .. no measurements used other than the scale and appearance from my eyes and my training partners (my coach will obviously have different methods when I start with her October 1st) 
- I understand genetic potential and limitations on muscle gain and how difficult it is to add size with low amounts of body fat .. I also know that I intend on making huge improvements and know what I want to look like and what I need to do to get there .. I am confident I will .. If I dont I will keep working at it 
- I have had some fat-rebound-weight gain but its mostly water as my weight has stayed at 140lbs consistently since the shoot .. perhaps lost some muscle .. honestly I dont really care .. I look at myself and know what I need to work on and where I need to improve and thats all that matters. If I gain fat while I am eating to fuel my workouts then so be it .. the plan is to gain as much muscle as I can and be conditioned to bits in 35 weeks. 
- I am most likely around 15% bodyfat at the moment and am constantly playing with my calories but again not calculating them

My approach may seem scattered, unrealistic, unorganized and chaotic to you but I am totally cool with it until October when someone else can worry about the numbers and crap like that. For now I am lifting hard, eating to repair and having fun and nothing else matters. 

I appreciate your comments and for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey, you're ahead of most people.  Nothing to apologize for!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> My approach may seem scattered, unrealistic, unorganized and chaotic to you


 
I like to call this "Controlled Chaos"glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Built (Aug 12, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> MA, will the same issue occur of rebound fat gain if she eats 10% more than usual on a carb cycling similar to what you have me on? Basically a clean bulk...a shame she cant use t3 and clen while bulking.



10% more than what she was eating now will bring her calories from 1300 to 1430. 

Jenny's 140 lbs and (she just said) 15% bodyfat, so she's carrying 119 lbs lean mass (same as me!). Her maintenance should surely be about 15 times her bodyweight, which works out to 2100. If she's been at 1300 a day for a long time, she's going to have to creep those calories up slowly or she won't partition well - it'll all go to fat stores at first. A thousand calories a day over what she's been eating, that's going to put a few pounds of fat on her in a week, no question. It will however slow down, eventually. The transition from extreme cutting to bulking really needs to be slow. I'd probably go to 1500 for the first week, then 1700 for another week, then 2000 for a few weeks and then creep them up slowly while she figures out what maintenance is. But she's not tracking calories, so this is pretty much an academic exercise on my part. 



JennyB said:


> looking to stay around 15%-17% bf.
> <snip>
> 
> BUILT .. You and I have very different approaches to training, nutrition and everything that comes with it .. I work on alot of trial and error because I am not on a time crunch and I NEVER really even count calories .. I journal what I eat and have a general idea ..


I'm not on a time-crunch either. I just like to eat as much as possible, and train as little as possible. 


JennyB said:


> I record what I lift and what works .. Research my methods and see what seems to work and what doesnt .. for me. By no means am I saying that my genetic make up or body is different from anyones .. we just have different approaches but I still respect you and what you do .. with that being said here are my 100% honest answers to your questions:
> - I have no idea how many calories I am eating now


[/quote]
Ah, so you might not have been as low as 1300 then! THANK GOD! 


JennyB said:


> - My goal is to put on some size and remain conditioned (my definition of conditioned)


That's the dream, yep. That's what I want too. 


JennyB said:


> - No I dont consider myself really tiny but definately confident and comfortable where I am at


I meant with such low calories. I didn't realize you were the same size as I am, and have the same lean mass that I do. I am by no means tiny with 119 lbs of lean - I can't get jackets or blouses or jeans to fit anymore because I'm so muscular. You either run into the same problems, or you're a lot taller than I am LOL!


JennyB said:


> - Maintenance for me is still feeling and looking lean but not striated .. no measurements used other than the scale and appearance from my eyes and my training partners (my coach will obviously have different methods when I start with her October 1st)


That's not what I meant. I wanted to know what your maintenance calories are. Mine at 140 are about 2200 and I'm older and less active than you are, so surely yours are higher than 2300, and that's what you said you were bulking at. Hence my question. 


JennyB said:


> - I understand genetic potential and limitations on muscle gain and how difficult it is to add size with low amounts of body fat .. I also know that I intend on making huge improvements and know what I want to look like and what I need to do to get there .. I am confident I will .. If I dont I will keep working at it


What's more important to you Jenny - the pukey feeling, or results. I'm not being facetious here, there are a lot of people who find they must choose between enjoying their workouts, and getting the results they desire. 


JennyB said:


> - I have had some fat-rebound-weight gain but its mostly water as my weight has stayed at 140lbs consistently since the shoot .. perhaps lost some muscle ..


You were 140, then dieted and trained like crazy on 1300 calories a day and remained 140, and you are still 140? Honey, you need a better scale! 

I'm sure I didn't interpret this right. How long were you dieting, and what was your start weight?




JennyB said:


> honestly I dont really care .. I look at myself and know what I need to work on and where I need to improve and thats all that matters. If I gain fat while I am eating to fuel my workouts then so be it .. the plan is to gain as much muscle as I can and be conditioned to bits in 35 weeks.
> - I am most likely around 15% bodyfat at the moment and am constantly playing with my calories but again not calculating them



How do you play with them if you're not counting them? How do you tell?



JennyB said:


> My approach may seem scattered, unrealistic, unorganized and chaotic to you


Not really. It seems like a lot of light-weight, high-rep metabolic and isolation work and an inappropriate diet to support your goals. 

It does seem planned out though. 




JennyB said:


> but I am totally cool with it until October when someone else can worry about the numbers and crap like that.


The numbers and crap like that are my specialties. That's my favourite part. Ask anyone. I've set up training and diet for more people than I'll likely ever meet. 


JennyB said:


> For now I am lifting hard, eating to repair and having fun and nothing else matters.
> 
> I appreciate your comments and for sharing your knowledge.


[/QUOTE]
I haven't shared my knowledge with you yet. You gain knowledge when you ask questions. So far, I've only asked YOU questions.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 13, 2010)

Im as "scattered" as you jenny, never counted a calorie in my life, rather watch paint dry. I just eat well and train hard, much more fun.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 13, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Hey, you're ahead of most people.  Nothing to apologize for!



Thanks P! 



omerta2010 said:


> I like to call this "Controlled Chaos"glad I'm not the only one.



I like that term  



Built said:


> 10% more than what she was eating now will bring her calories from 1300 to 1430.
> 
> Jenny's 140 lbs and (she just said) 15% bodyfat, so she's carrying 119 lbs lean mass (same as me!). Her maintenance should surely be about 15 times her bodyweight, which works out to 2100. If she's been at 1300 a day for a long time, she's going to have to creep those calories up slowly or she won't partition well - it'll all go to fat stores at first. A thousand calories a day over what she's been eating, that's going to put a few pounds of fat on her in a week, no question. It will however slow down, eventually. The transition from extreme cutting to bulking really needs to be slow. I'd probably go to 1500 for the first week, then 1700 for another week, then 2000 for a few weeks and then creep them up slowly while she figures out what maintenance is. But she's not tracking calories, so this is pretty much an academic exercise on my part.
> 
> I'm not on a time-crunch either. I just like to eat as much as possible, and train as little as possible.



Ah, so you might not have been as low as 1300 then! THANK GOD! 

That's the dream, yep. That's what I want too. 

I meant with such low calories. I didn't realize you were the same size as I am, and have the same lean mass that I do. I am by no means tiny with 119 lbs of lean - I can't get jackets or blouses or jeans to fit anymore because I'm so muscular. You either run into the same problems, or you're a lot taller than I am LOL!

That's not what I meant. I wanted to know what your maintenance calories are. Mine at 140 are about 2200 and I'm older and less active than you are, so surely yours are higher than 2300, and that's what you said you were bulking at. Hence my question. 

What's more important to you Jenny - the pukey feeling, or results. I'm not being facetious here, there are a lot of people who find they must choose between enjoying their workouts, and getting the results they desire. 

You were 140, then dieted and trained like crazy on 1300 calories a day and remained 140, and you are still 140? Honey, you need a better scale! 

I'm sure I didn't interpret this right. How long were you dieting, and what was your start weight?

How do you play with them if you're not counting them? How do you tell?


Not really. It seems like a lot of light-weight, high-rep metabolic and isolation work and an inappropriate diet to support your goals. 

It does seem planned out though. 

The numbers and crap like that are my specialties. That's my favourite part. Ask anyone. I've set up training and diet for more people than I'll likely ever meet. 
[/QUOTE]
I haven't shared my knowledge with you yet. You gain knowledge when you ask questions. So far, I've only asked YOU questions.[/QUOTE]

And I like to train as much as possible and eat moderate amounts  

Your right in that I could have been eating more than 1300 calories. I believe that I dropped down to 1300 for the last two weeks of the 9 week diet down. Before that I was around 1600 - 1800 for a few weeks and 1800 - 2100 for 4 weeks. Honestly if you had not asked me what my calories were in this forum I would have never known. 

Yes sometimes I have a hard time getting shirts to fit my back and arms BUT I am totally ok with that. The annoying part is finding pants that fit the thighs and booty without falling off of my waist. My tailor obviously loves me  

Results are more important to me and I have cut down my volume but it was important to me to try out each workout to see how it fit .. and adjust from there. Therefore I will be sticking to around 12-15 sets per workout and just lifting as hard as I can. 

I started this new journey in May at 150lbs and dieted down to 145lbs and dropped to 140lbs for the shoot. I am bouncing around between 140 and 145 now. I plan on competing around 147ish in April but want to be considerably leaner. If I have to get up to 160lbs to do that I will .. although I wont like it. lol.

I play with my calories given my hunger levels, recovery levels and how I look and feel. Basically add and take out foods but I am keeping it loose and somewhat unstructured right now until I start with my trainer October 1st. 



davegmb said:


> Im as "scattered" as you jenny, never counted a calorie in my life, rather watch paint dry. I just eat well and train hard, much more fun.



Thanks D


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 13, 2010)

you two girls are the same sizes? Oh, well then by all means stand next to each other, rip your clothes off, and we'll assess who's bigger, then put each others clothes on to see if you really are the same size. I believe this is a great experiment in theory and the majority of us would like to see this come to light-strictly for scientific purposes.


----------



## Built (Aug 13, 2010)

Jugg's all about science. 

Jenn, how tall are you?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 13, 2010)

Built said:


> Jugg's all about science.
> 
> Jenn, how tall are you?


I was curious about this as well, though I thought I read it in her old journal. 

I am at 158lbs standing 5'6, so the fact that you guys are heavier than I expected defiantely gives me motivation. I haven't seen any scale loss since I started, except for the past week. My thoughts were it was because I was losing some fat, but gaining so much muscle, so I basically sat around 165 for a month and a half.

Anyway, sorry to derail, I just wanted to say I appreciate the honesty, its very encouraging.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 13, 2010)

Call me the professor...







Built has by far, gone through the most amazing transformation in terms of being heavy to BUILT


----------



## Built (Aug 13, 2010)

Muscle_Girl said:


> I was curious about this as well, though I thought I read it in her old journal.
> 
> I am at 158lbs standing 5'6, so the fact that you guys are heavier than I expected defiantely gives me motivation. I haven't seen any scale loss since I started, except for the past week. My thoughts were it was because I was losing some fat, but gaining so much muscle, so I basically sat around 165 for a month and a half.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to derail, I just wanted to say I appreciate the honesty, its very encouraging.


Muscle Girl, I'll continue this with you by PM and return the discussion back to JennB.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> you two girls are the same sizes? Oh, well then by all means stand next to each other, rip your clothes off, and we'll assess who's bigger, then put each others clothes on to see if you really are the same size. I believe this is a great experiment in theory and the majority of us would like to see this come to light-strictly for scientific purposes.



Leave it to JUGS to make a comment like that. lol. Nice angle buddy 



Built said:


> Jugg's all about science.
> 
> Jenn, how tall are you?



I am 5'9 



Muscle_Girl said:


> I was curious about this as well, though I thought I read it in her old journal.
> 
> I am at 158lbs standing 5'6, so the fact that you guys are heavier than I expected defiantely gives me motivation. I haven't seen any scale loss since I started, except for the past week. My thoughts were it was because I was losing some fat, but gaining so much muscle, so I basically sat around 165 for a month and a half.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to derail, I just wanted to say I appreciate the honesty, its very encouraging.



That cannot be my old journal because I was never 158lbs I dont think...and I certainly wasnt ever 5'6 ... well a long long time ago I was  
MG give it time and make some adjustments and I am sure you will see some changes. Are you relying soley on the scale or do you take body measurements and pics as well? The measurements help when the scale doesnt move like you want it to.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2010)

MG was saying she's 158 @ 5'6" 

your weight is really great for that height Jenny. I'm 5'9" also but notttttt so ideal a weight.

and so true about measurements. i lost two pant sizes before my weight moved much when i started really working out.


----------



## Built (Aug 14, 2010)

I rely on the scale. It never lies. I weigh daily empty, naked and unfed. If the scale doesn't move in a week, I'm eating too much, flat out.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 14, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> MG was saying she's 158 @ 5'6"
> 
> your weight is really great for that height Jenny. I'm 5'9" also but notttttt so ideal a weight.
> 
> and so true about measurements. i lost two pant sizes before my weight moved much when i started really working out.



Ooooh my bad  

I love when the pant sizes start dropping!!



Built said:


> I rely on the scale. It never lies. I weigh daily empty, naked and unfed. If the scale doesn't move in a week, I'm eating too much, flat out.



We will agree to dissagree here. If you start a journey at a low percentage of bodyfat and train hard and gain some muscle and you lean out the scale will not move much. If I have my before and after photos I would show you that at 140lbs pre-diet down and 140lbs post-diet down I DID NOT look the same. Its not so cut and dry unfortunately.


----------



## Built (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm more muscular now than I was when I started too, only I started out obese. 

Point-in-time to point-in-time, no, the scale won't tell you shit. That's why for anyone looking to lose fat, weighing daily is so critical. 

Women gain muscle very slowly, but fat gain happens FAST. Similarly, fat loss happens fast, too, or at least, it can. You follow trends for that one. 

For example, suppose a fat woman starts dieting and training. She weighs herself daily, empty, naked and unfed. If the scale doesn't go down and it's been a week, she's probably eating too much. If it's been two weeks, she's eating too much, period. No matter how much muscle she thinks she's gaining, she can only gain at most about a pound a month, and that's only in the initial stages. But fat can drop at one or two (or more, if she's very fat) pounds a week at first. 

So you track. 

You lose three pounds overnight, that's water.
You lose three pounds in two weeks, that's fat. You keep doing that, some of it will be muscle, but most of it will be fat. 

For a lean woman on a bulk, same deal. Track daily, monitor your gains, look at the trend line. After that first initial week, when you reglycogenate and probably fill up your colon a bit, you gain more than about four pounds a week, you're probably going to get too fat. 

You gain three pounds overnight, that's water.
You gain three pounds in two weeks, that's fat. You keep doing that, some of it will be muscle, but most of it will be fat. 

This myth of "the scale lies" has got to be put into perspective. The trend the scale tells is not a lie, and if you want to consistently meet your goals, you need to learn how to interpret trends. 
With such a small potential for muscle gain, most of our weight-change, up OR down, will be fat. Because of how quickly our weight can fluctuate due to hormone status, for women, daily tracking is crucial.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2010)

Built said:


> The trend the scale tells is not a lie, and if you want to consistently meet your goals, you need to learn how to interpret trends.



Well put.  And it can be applied in lots of areas of life!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> you two girls are the same sizes? Oh, well then by all means stand next to each other, rip your clothes off, and we'll assess who's bigger, then put each others clothes on to see if you really are the same size. I believe this is a great experiment in theory and the majority of us would like to see this come to light-strictly for scientific purposes.


Listen to the Professor!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Built said:


> I'm more muscular now than I was when I started too, only I started out obese.
> 
> Point-in-time to point-in-time, no, the scale won't tell you shit. That's why for anyone looking to lose fat, weighing daily is so critical.
> 
> ...


 
This makes sense, however it doesn't account for the human and emotional factor. 

Everyone I help goes through points in time in which the scale doesn't budge for sometimes weeks at a time, and if I tell them it's all about the scale and the trend even if it's still going down but just not as fast as before they get twice as frustrated and eventually quite. 

So I push them to take measurements and notice of how their clothes are feeling as a way to show them that they are still making progress. And the ones that do stay motivated and listen to the advice on diet changes and eventually push through.

It takes a really strong and motivated person to just use the scale to strictly judge and try not to overstress on the times you hit a plateau on the scale and then make drastic changes that are many times an overcompensation or end up being unhealthy. 

Just my honest opinion, take it for what you wil.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> you two girls are the same sizes? Oh, well then by all means stand next to each other, rip your clothes off, and we'll assess who's bigger, then put each others clothes on to see if you really are the same size. I believe this is a great experiment in theory and the majority of us would like to see this come to light-strictly for scientific purposes.


 
I'll assist the professor with the analysis.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 16, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I'll assist the professor with the analysis.



Piss off...this is my own fantasy-I mean experiment!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 17, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Tuesday, August 17 2010 (35 weeks out) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*Training Summary: The adjusted workout program is going great this week. I am trying to get use to the lower volume and it leaves me a little unsatisfied when I leave the gym BUT I know that it will all be worth it in the end. 
*
Shoulders 
*Arnold Presses: 22.5lbs x 14 / 25lbs x 10 (PB)
Upright BB Rows: 60lbs x 6 x 3
DROP DOWNS: Machine Laterals (single arm): 40lbsx30lbsx20lbs max reps
Cable Rears (love them): 7.5kgs x 10 x 3
Smith Military Presses: 40lbs 9 bar x 6 / 5 x 2 

*Favorite Part of Training - *The arnold press PB  
* Changes for next week - *up laterals weight and starting weight for Arnolds

Nutrition Summary: Food was a bit off because I was running around with my mother who is in town and I wasnt prepared .. no excuses .. bad on my part. I am pumped to have found some wicked supplements and have almost everything for my training now ... other than a wicked gym bag that I am lusting over .. but at $110 I have made this a goal gift to myself when I secure one more client this month !!  

Pre-workout: Muscle Techs fruit punch Nano Vapor (mmmm good) 
Intra-workout: Anabolic OD in fruit punch (tasty) 
Post-workout: Waxy Maze with my Banana Cream Protein (tolerable) 
*I also take 2 BCAAs pre and post workout 

 *Deal of the Day - *$20 tub of the Anabolic OD !! Woot WOOT !! 
* Victory of the Day - *Hanging out with my mother and not blowing up at her once !! Trust me when I say that is a MAJOR feat for me  
* Favorite Food of the Day - *my pre-workout drink .. sad I know lol
* Least Favorite Food of the Day - *tough steak 
* Diet Tip of the Day - *new favorite green veggie ... spinach gomae !! 

Daily Summary:[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*Highs of the Day - *having a solid supplement and training program made just for me that is working well thus far 
* Lows of the Day - *my sister being sad and me having a sore back from over doing it on squats Sunday with no spotter  
* Advice to Myself - *Stay true to who I am and what I believe in .. take others advice into consideration and be gracious and appreciative BUT in the end I am responsible for my future ... so make it work !! (that part was from Project Runways Tim Gunn  )


----------



## JennyB (Aug 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Listen to the Professor!



Professor of what?  



omerta2010 said:


> This makes sense, however it doesn't account for the human and emotional factor.
> 
> Everyone I help goes through points in time in which the scale doesn't budge for sometimes weeks at a time, and if I tell them it's all about the scale and the trend even if it's still going down but just not as fast as before they get twice as frustrated and eventually quite.
> 
> ...



I like your opinion O .. thumbs up buddy  



omerta2010 said:


> I'll assist the professor with the analysis.



Professors always need assistants. 



juggernaut said:


> Piss off...this is my own fantasy-I mean experiment!



Apparently he doesnt need help !! lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2010)

I LOVE THE NEW JOURNAL LOOK!   This is rockin'!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2010)

Like I'm an expert... BUT Smith Military?  Drop the damn Smith and do free standing BB presses.  So much better, because Dad said so!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Like I'm an expert... BUT Smith Military?  Drop the damn Smith and do free standing BB presses.  So much better, because Dad said so!



OMG What is with the Smith haters in here !!! lol 
The reason for the Smith Military is because its the last exercise to exhaust the delts and I give all I have left. I promise that the next routine will have Militarys sans Smith  THANKS DAD


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Like I'm an expert... BUT Smith Military?  Drop the damn Smith and do free standing BB presses.  So much better, because Dad said so!



what he said...you just cant compare!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

JennyB said:


> OMG What is with the Smith haters in here !!!


 
My old training partner used to use the smith on everything. Once I went on my own and based much on freeweights and Hammer Machines I started to grow considerably more. Plus the smith always gave me some ache or pain because of the plane of motion. Guess that's why I like dumbbells.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 17, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> My old training partner used to use the smith on everything. Once I went on my own and based much on freeweights and Hammer Machines I started to grow considerably more. Plus the smith always gave me some ache or pain because of the plane of motion. Guess that's why I like dumbbells.



I like DBs more as well but I also know that the smith does has its place and time. HATER #2 



juggernaut said:


> what he said...you just cant compare!



HATER  I totally agree BUT as a last exercise it forces me to keep some form and still push some heavy weight


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I like DBs more as well but I also know that the smith does has its place and time. HATER #2


 Have you tried the hammer stength ones? 

But yes I agree it has a time and place, just not in my workout.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 17, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Have you tried the hammer stength ones?
> 
> But yes I agree it has a time and place, just not in my workout.



No hammer strength ones .. but good alternative .. going to try them next week .. I appreciate you gettin on me in a respectful and helpful manner  

Smith doesnt like you anyways  lol

Have a good night O


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2010)

Try Oly bar corner presses. You'll never want to do Smith presses again. Plus you'll age better. Believe me when I tell you to be good to your shoulders; you'll miss them when they are gone. I'd seriously consider ditching upright rows, while you're at it. Arnies however, are the bomb. If you're in the mood sometime, try a superset of Arnies with laterals, 8 of each. Killer pumps as a finisher. 

Ever try cleans?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 18, 2010)

Built said:


> Oly bar corner presses.


 
I tried googling it but didn't find anything out about it. Do you have any links, or maybe a vid as it may be something good to add into the arsenal.


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2010)

Sure thing. I have them linked in my shoulder module: 

Got Built? » The Shoulders of Giants


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 18, 2010)

Built said:


> Sure thing. I have them linked in my shoulder module:
> 
> Got Built? » The Shoulders of Giants


 
I'm going to have to try these just to see how they feel. I'm pretty sure Hammer Strength has a shoulder machine that mimics the angle of pressing from the pics. Yes I love my Hammer Machines but you don't get the core strength of freeweights and I admit that. 

So how does this compare weights wise to what you would use on a normal dumbell military press?


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm. Let's see. I can barbell push-press 95 pounds, and I do the corner presses with a plate if I jerk it up, or with 35 lbs if I do it more as a push-press (either way is good). 

I like HS too, it's the only line of machines that has any utility IMO. Except the Smith. That thing is only good for chinups.


----------



## Mike09100 (Aug 18, 2010)

oly bar means barbell

YouTube - JB - BB Corner Press - Men

edit: oops, i was on page 1, not page 6


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 18, 2010)

Built said:


> ....daily empty, naked and unfed.




*DaMayor ponders the many scenerios in his past beginning with those very words.*


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *DaMayor ponders the many scenerios in his past beginning with those very words.*



Those were dark days, your former life as Charlie the Tuna's submissive bitch, weren't they?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 18, 2010)

Built said:


> Try Oly bar corner presses. You'll never want to do Smith presses again. Plus you'll age better. Believe me when I tell you to be good to your shoulders; you'll miss them when they are gone. I'd seriously consider ditching upright rows, while you're at it. Arnies however, are the bomb. If you're in the mood sometime, try a superset of Arnies with laterals, 8 of each. Killer pumps as a finisher.
> 
> Ever try cleans?



I will check out the Oly Bar Corner Presses. 
What do you have against upright rows? I am assuming its a movement restriction that you dont like. 
I use to superset Arnies with Laterals and will when I start the supersetting again .. I always do cleans so this program I gave myself a rest from them.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 18, 2010)

Looked up the corner presses and YES I do those for boxing training and love them. Will definately add those on the next routine. Thanks.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 18, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Looked up the corner presses and YES I do those for boxing training and love them. Will definately add those on the next routine. Thanks.



Tell me you wear a wife-beater when you box....or is it just my fantasy

Love the corner presses. I actually give them to my clients with shoulder issues and they do remarkably well with them.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 18, 2010)

Built said:


> Hmmm. Let's see. I can barbell push-press 95 pounds, and I do the corner presses with a plate if I jerk it up, or with 35 lbs if I do it more as a push-press (either way is good).
> 
> I like HS too, it's the only line of machines that has any utility IMO. Except the Smith. That thing is only good for chinups.



Just for shits and giggles, I pushed pressed 200 lbs for 2 reps. HAHA nanananananaaaaa


----------



## JennyB (Aug 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Tell me you wear a wife-beater when you box....or is it just my fantasy
> 
> Love the corner presses. I actually give them to my clients with shoulder issues and they do remarkably well with them.



LMAO actually yes I do .. a white one!


----------



## Built (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey cool, you do a lot of the same stuff I do for shoulders. 

Upright rows are really a shitty movement - they force you to rotate externally and there is nothing you can't better train using a different movement. Zero net gain on those. 

Bring back the cleans! Why stop such a fundamental lift? It would be like ditching chins because you got tired of having killer wingspan!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 19, 2010)

Built said:


> Hey cool, you do a lot of the same stuff I do for shoulders.
> 
> Upright rows are really a shitty movement - they force you to rotate externally and there is nothing you can't better train using a different movement. Zero net gain on those.
> 
> Bring back the cleans! Why stop such a fundamental lift? It would be like ditching chins because you got tired of having killer wingspan!



fuck yeah baby!!! I love that double bicep shot you did MA!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 19, 2010)

JennyB said:


> LMAO actually yes I do .. a white one!



figured.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Thursday, August 19 2010 (35 weeks out) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*Training Summary: Argh I am having a big problem curbing my desire to train until I drop. BUT I am trying to contain myself with the volume and going as heavy as I can. Issue right now is trying to find the proper weights to lift as I am stronger than I think .. obviously. Plus my strength is really increasing .. so you will notice that most of my weights are increasing through my sets .. which I need to rectify next week. 
*
Chest and Tris 
*Seated Cable Crossovers: 10lbs a side x12 / 15lbs a side x12/10
Superset: Seated Low Cable Tricep Extensions: 25.5kgx8 /32.5kgx8 / 37.5kgx8 
Superset: BB Bench Press: 60lbs x 10 / 70lbs x 8/10
Cable Tricep Pushdowns: 60lbs x 8 / 85lbs x 7/6 (PR)
Decline BB Chest Press: 65lbs x 10 / 75lbs x 8/8 
Rope Pulldowns: 37.5kgs x 8 / 32.5kgs x 7/6
DB Pullovers: 25lbs x 8 / 30lbs x 7 x 2 

*Favorite Part of Training - *Realizing that I am alot stronger than I thought 
* Changes for next week - *Start heavier and giver til I cannot giver anymore  

Nutrition Summary: Food was spot on and enjoyed the rice and ground beef today !! Mmm cherries !! 

*Victory of the Day - *Resisting McDonalds 4 times  Take that Ronald McDonald !!   
* Favorite Food of the Day - *Ground beef and rice !!
* Least Favorite Food of the Day - *Trying to get that protein shake down after the workout .. lots of liquid between the pre-workout drink, intra-workout drink, and then post workout protein shake !! 
 
Daily Summary:[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*Highs of the Day - *the sun was shining, met up with my gf for a catch-up session, found low-sodium tuna after searching for over a month (shortage in Manitoba .. go figure) 
* Lows of the Day - *back feels bruised from my massage yesterday as she worked on my psoas and lumbar as it was screaming from my little squat rack incident on the weekend
* Advice to Myself - *Hocus pocus lets all focus!!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 19, 2010)

HAHA how did you have to resist Mcdonalds 4 times? Another thing while ive got you lol, how do you get your facebook link to work? the icon appears as if ive set it up but when you click on it it doesnt take you to my facebook page, im confused? and yeah your right, its not hard to confuse me ; )


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

davegmb said:


> HAHA how did you have to resist Mcdonalds 4 times? Another thing while ive got you lol, how do you get your facebook link to work? the icon appears as if ive set it up but when you click on it it doesnt take you to my facebook page, im confused? and yeah your right, its not hard to confuse me ; )



I basically got in the farthest lane away from the golden arches and sped past them 
I dont think my facebook link works either .. so I am also confused. lol


----------



## davegmb (Aug 19, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I basically got in the farthest lane away from the golden arches and sped past them
> I dont think my facebook link works either .. so I am also confused. lol


 
Your right, i just tried your link and it doesnt work either lol. Im sure Curt's works though, so ill have to ask him?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Your right, i just tried your link and it doesnt work either lol. Im sure Curt's works though, so ill have to ask him?



Why is Curt the techy geek around here? lol 
If you figure it out .. let me know


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow either your way underestimating your ability or maybe just chickening out. 

Here is how I used to do it when trying to figure out my weigth ranges.

ex: Shoulder Press, you want to get 8 reps because that's what you want to do.

Weekly progression: 
8x45, 8x55, 8x60, 7x65
8x60, 8x65, 7x65, 6x65
8x60, 8x65, 8x65, 8x65 
8x65, 8x65, 6x70, 6x70 

Not sure if it helps but seemed to always work for me unless of course it was a mental block.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Wow either your way underestimating your ability or maybe just chickening out.
> 
> Here is how I used to do it when trying to figure out my weigth ranges.
> 
> ...



Thanks O this does help out quite a bit. 
Basically next weeks chest and triceps workout I am thinking of the following weights and would love your opinion.

*Chest and Tris 
*Seated Cable Crossovers: 15lbs a side *realistically could go higher and might be chickening out on this one
Superset: Seated Low Cable Tricep Extensions: 32.5kgs *will be hard to go higher
Superset: BB Bench Press: 70lbs *might squeeze this up a bit
Cable Tricep Pushdowns: 85lbs *this will be a starting weight I think I can lift more
Decline BB Chest Press: 80lbs *because i know i can do harder
Rope Pulldowns: 32.5kgs *reason for sticking lower is because when I was at 37.5kgs i just didnt get the full extension and burn i wanted
DB Pullovers: 35lbs *might event start at 40lbs

As for chickening versus not knowing my own strength .. it might be a little of both .. with chest I am not too concerned about maxing out and my tris are one of my stronger points .. I know for legs I am not afraid to lift heavy at all and dont know my own strength .. same goes with shoulders and back and bis .. next week some back exercises might be a little lighter because i dont want to injure my back from the accident last weekend .. going to give it another week .. did sldl yesterday and am feeling it today! booty is feeling sore and tight  ok now i am just blabbering. lol. sorry.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is what I would reccomend by weight per set: 

*Chest and Tris *
Seated Cable Crossovers: 15lbs a side *realistically could go higher and might be chickening out on this one
**15, 20, If you hit 12 previous go up, under go down, hit it, do it again)**
Superset: Seated Low Cable Tricep Extensions: 32.5kgs *will be hard to go higher
** you got 8@ 37.5, so I'd say: 32.5,32.5,37.5** 
Superset: BB Bench Press: 70lbs *might squeeze this up a bit
** 70,80, If you hit 10 previous go up, under go down, hit it, do it again)**
Cable Tricep Pushdowns: 85lbs *this will be a starting weight I think I can lift more
** 85,95, If you hit 10 previous go up, under go down, hit it, do it again)** (A variation that hits it a little different is try these underhanded once )

Decline BB Chest Press: 80lbs *because i know i can do harder
** Kicka$$, looks good to me**

Rope Pulldowns: 32.5kgs *reason for sticking lower is because when I was at 37.5kgs i just didnt get the full extension and burn i wanted
**stick with the 32.5 the first 2 then on the last one go up and do a triple drop set, so whenever the form falters lower it and do more and do it again**
DB Pullovers: 35lbs *might event start at 40lbs
 **sounds good**

I've been known to be a little sadistic at times, but I really like the feeling of knowing I gave it my all.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 19, 2010)

JennyB said:


> As for chickening versus not knowing my own strength .. it might be a little of both .. with chest I am not too concerned about maxing out and my tris are one of my stronger points .. I know for legs I am not afraid to lift heavy at all and dont know my own strength .. same goes with shoulders and back and bis .. next week some back exercises might be a little lighter because i dont want to injure my back from the accident last weekend .. going to give it another week .. did sldl yesterday and am feeling it today! booty is feeling sore and tight  ok now i am just blabbering. lol. sorry.


 
Honestly it sounds like are well in tune with your body and just need to work on figuring out were you are after the layoff. Now go kick ass tomorrow.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Here is what I would reccomend by weight per set:
> 
> *Chest and Tris *
> Seated Cable Crossovers: 15lbs a side *realistically could go higher and might be chickening out on this one
> ...



Cool thanks so much. My only concern is that I am trying to stay at 6-8reps and keep it heavy. I do like the rope pulldown plan though .. going to giver a go cause I felt like although the triceps were burnt after each set that I still had more at the end of the program. 

Tomorrow is my conditioning/plyo/core/cardio day = puke session. CANT WAIT .. I actually think that I might be ADDICTED to training at the moment. When I stay home at night and eat and rest and then just go to bed early so I can go to the gym in the morning ... oh goodness I need a life lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 19, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Cool thanks so much. My only concern is that I am trying to stay at 6-8reps and keep it heavy. I do like the rope pulldown plan though .. going to giver a go cause I felt like although the triceps were burnt after each set that I still had more at the end of the program.


 
I always had the problem when I did chest and tri's same day. Once I switched to Back and Tri, Chest and Bicep it made a big different in both growth and power.

Chatcha tomorrow.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I always had the problem when I did chest and tri's same day. Once I switched to Back and Tri, Chest and Bicep it made a big different in both growth and power.
> 
> Chatcha tomorrow.



I threw the tris with chest because I want them conditioned more than anything and like how the chest pre-exhausts the tris a bit .. then I finish with the tris and make sure they are knocked out. 

My back is also a strong point so I find that doing the bis with that allows me to push out some heavy weights.


----------



## Built (Aug 19, 2010)

What effect do you enjoy from pre-exhausting tris?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 20, 2010)

Built said:


> What effect do you enjoy from pre-exhausting tris?



That it warms up the tris and gets them ready to be punished without being an isolation exercise.


----------



## Built (Aug 20, 2010)

Punished?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes punished as in worked to the max.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 20, 2010)

The facebook thing curt said worked for me i think, just add everything in after facebook.com where he said


----------



## JennyB (Aug 20, 2010)

BY GOLLY I think I got it D . WOOT WOOT !! lol


----------



## davegmb (Aug 20, 2010)

JennyB said:


> BY GOLLY I think I got it D . WOOT WOOT !! lol


 
I can confirm your facebook link works haha, we got there in the end


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 20, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Yes punished as in worked to the max.


 And it always hurts so good


----------



## JennyB (Aug 20, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Friday, August 20 2010 (35 weeks out) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*Training Summary: Thursday marked the end of my five day split so I opted to do a circuit to get my heart a pumpin. 
*
Circuits
*Circuit 1: Deep Plie Squats : 45sec x 2 
Circuit 1: DB Plank Rows: 10lbs x 45sec x 2 
Circuit 1: Side Step Mountain Climbers: 45sec x 2 

Circuit 2: Single Arm Cable Punches: 30sec per arm x 2 
Circuit 2: Single Arm DB Shoulder Presses: 12.5lbs x 30sec per arm x 2 
Circuit 2: Weight Bench Side Plyo Stepovers: 45sec x 2 

Circuit 3: Smith Machine Single Arm Reverse Pushups: 8 per arm x 2 
Circuit 3: Single Leg DB Deads: 25lbs (per arm) x 4 reps per leg x 2 
Circuit 3: Plank Holds: 1 min x 1 / 25lb plate on back for 1min x 1 

Circuit 4: Handstand Pushups Against the Wall: 6 x 2 
Circuit 4: Weight Bench Front Plyo Step-ups: 45sec x 2 
Circuit 4: Cable Jabs: 5lbs per arm x 45 sec x 2 

*Favorite Part of Training - *Sweating like a piggy !! 
* Changes for next week - *Nuttin honey !!  

*Victory of the Day - *Not going nuts when I went shopping at my favorite surf shop that had 50% off everything !! 
* Favorite Food of the Day - *That will be the lovely salmon I will be eating tonight  
* Least Favorite Food of the Day - *White rice sushi before my workout .. piss poor fuel  tasted good though  

Daily Summary:[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*Highs of the Day - *great company, good food, feeling strong !! 
* Lows of the Day - *its too hot to wash Beckham (my car) .. (dont give me heck for giving my car a mans name .. i have heard it all before) **rolling eyes**
* Advice to Myself - *Sit down, listen to your inner voice, trust your gut and live like this is your last day on earth .. but how will i get to wear all of my new outfits


----------



## JennyB (Aug 20, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I can confirm your facebook link works haha, we got there in the end



Word Mr !! You going to add me now NERD !! lol



omerta2010 said:


> And it always hurts so good



Oh yes it does !! I cannot wait until Monday's leg workout .. might have to call the gym to tell them to not let me in until Monday. lol


----------



## Built (Aug 20, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Yes punished as in worked to the max.



What an odd way to look at training! I can't say as I've ever considered working out as punishment. I just like it.  



JennyB said:


> Least Favorite Food of the Day - White rice sushi before my workout .. piss poor fuel  tasted good though



White rice sushi preworkout is poor fuel? Why? It's perfect: low-fibre, easy-to-digest glucose polymers (the white rice), amino acids (the fish), a glucose-disposal agent (the vinegar). Seriously, I'd be hard-pressed to think of a better preworkout concoction. Toss a teaspoon of creatine monohydrate in a cooled-down cup of tea to wash it all down, and it would only get better.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 20, 2010)

Built said:


> White rice sushi preworkout is poor fuel? Why? It's perfect: low-fibre, easy-to-digest glucose polymers (the white rice), amino acids (the fish), a glucose-disposal agent (the vinegar). Seriously, I'd be hard-pressed to think of a better preworkout concoction. Toss a teaspoon of creatine monohydrate in a cooled-down cup of tea to wash it all down, and it would only get better.



Thanks Built .. I did actually add some creatine as its in my pre-workout drink


----------



## JennyB (Aug 21, 2010)

Workout program for today .. actually tonight !!

BICEPS which consist of lifting shot glasses to my mouth


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Thanks Built .. I did actually add some creatine as its in my pre-workout drink


 
Use the beta-al saney loves it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> BICEPS which consist of lifting shot glasses to my mouth


That's what I'M talkin' about!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 22, 2010)

Workout for today: post bicep workout recovery


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 23, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Workout program for today .. actually tonight !!
> 
> BICEPS which consist of lifting shot glasses to my mouth


 
we need details. What's your poison of choice?

And I'm guessing a 12oz drop set as a chaser.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 23, 2010)

how's the recovery going?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 23, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> we need details. What's your poison of choice?
> 
> And I'm guessing a 12oz drop set as a chaser.



Hehe well typically my poison is vodka with water and lime BUT we decided to go all out and start with some lime margaritas with splenda and crystal light and supersetted those with some sour puss shots .. later one did some drop sets of a few short vodkas with sugar-free redbulls  = MESSY lol



Little Wing said:


> how's the recovery going?



Yesterday was pretty light but went for a jog / sprint / plyo workout outside so that I could burn off some of the alcohol. lol

All better today


----------



## JennyB (Aug 23, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Monday, August 23 2010 (34 weeks out) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*Training Summary: My first heavy workout without my training partner. I was sad and had to alter the workout a bit but I got through it and hit some PR's 
*
Quads / Calves / Abs 
*BB Walking Lunges: 20lbs x 20 x 3 
Narrow Stance Smith Squats: 145lbs x 8 / 165lbs x 6 x 2 (PR) 
*the reason I did the squats on the smith today was because my back is still fragile from over doing it last week when overloading the reg squat rack .. I was also pretty emotional having to do the workout alone so I wanted to push myself hard and not risk getting injured .. next week its back to the rack! 
Feet Together Leg Press: 210lbs x 6 / 230lbs x 6 x 2 (PR)
Single Leg Extensions: 30lbs x 13 / 30lbs x 12 / 30lbs x 10 
Seated 3 Point Calf Raises: 50lbs x 8 x 3 x 3 
Hanging Ab Raises: 8 x 2
Weighted Obliques on the 45: 20lbs x 8 x 2 
Swiss Ball Cable Crunches: 17.5kgs x 8 x 2 

*Favorite Part of Training - *Holding it together emotionally and pushing hard !! 
* Changes for next week - *Back to the squat rack !! 

*Victory of the Day - *Preparing some delish dishes for the week
* Favorite Food of the Day - *Chicken club wrap !!  
* Least Favorite Food of the Day - *Nuttin honey !!  

Daily Summary:[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*Highs of the Day - *visit with good friend, legs feeling strong, good views in the gym (lol), good food 
* Lows of the Day - *money issues, missing training partner and best friend 
* Advice to Myself - *one day at a time .. i will get there and i will succeed!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 23, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Narrow Stance Smith Squats: 145lbs x 8 / 165lbs x 6 x 2 (PR)
> 
> *the reason I did the squats on the smith today was because my back is still fragile from over doing it last week when overloading the reg squat rack .. I was also pretty emotional having to do the workout alone so I wanted to push myself hard and not risk getting injured .. next week its back to the rack!



Hack Squats are another alternative **just sayin**



JennyB said:


> Seated 3 Point Calf Raises: 50lbs x 8 x 3 x 3




What are these? Just curious.



JennyB said:


> *Favorite Food of the Day - *Chicken club wrap !!


Can you send me one, I'm starving. 

Looks like your weights were awesome, it's always a change going without a partner but in the long run it's kind of liberating as you can do whatever you want in a program without worrying about what others will and won't do.

Hang in there you're doing and will continue to do awesome.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 23, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> [/COLOR]
> Hack Squats are another alternative **just sayin**
> 
> What are these? Just curious.
> ...




Hack Squats: Like doing them on my ham day cause I can get super low and dont love the angle for quad day. 

3 Point Calve Raises = outter toes, inner toes, forwards 

Sorry I ate them all but they sure were tasty !! lol 
Oh I had 100% control over the program with the partner .. I have never had a training buddy in the past but I really got use to the motivation and challenge over the past month .. missing it but I will still giver .. promise!

Thanks buddy .. I appreciate the motivation


----------



## davegmb (Aug 24, 2010)

Whats happened to your training partner?

"good views in the gym"..........so its not just men who perv in the gym then lol


----------



## JennyB (Aug 24, 2010)

^ long story D .. lets just leave it at that  

One can look at the menu without eating off of it  .. so your answer is .. perhaps. lol


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2010)

Next time, save me a club wrap.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Whats happened to your training partner?
> 
> "good views in the gym"..........so its not just men who perv in the gym then lol



Of course not Dave. Women perspire more when they see my sexy bald head. It's been scientifically proven.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Of course not Dave. Women perspire more when they see my sexy bald head. It's been scientifically proven.


 
I heard it was from the heat generated from the sun bouncing off your bald head directly at them. 

That's just a rumor of course.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I heard it was from the heat generated from the sun bouncing off your bald head directly at them.
> 
> That's just a rumor of course.



that too.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Next time, save me a club wrap.



I learnt long ago that the way to a man's heart is through BACON .. end of story. For Halloween this year I am going to be little red riding hood and carry bacon in my basket. lol



juggernaut said:


> Of course not Dave. Women perspire more when they see my sexy bald head. It's been scientifically proven.



I actually like bald heads


----------



## JennyB (Aug 24, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Tuesday, August 24 2010 (34 weeks out) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*Training Summary: Back and Biceps .. need I say more 
*
Back and Biceps plus some ab destroying !! 
*Wide Grip Chins: had to use the stupid gravitron machine because I didnt want some dudes face in my booty. 40lbs x 8 / 45lbs x 6
Wide Grip Seated Row with Back Pull: 42.5kgx10/50kgx8/6 (PR) 
Straight Arm Cable Pushdowns: 70lbs x 8 / 80lbs x 7/6 (PR) 
Bent Over Single Arm Cable Rows: my favs: 27.5kg x 8 x 3 
Toes Out Back Extensions: 25lbs x 8 x 2 
Low Cable Drop Down Curls: 32.5kg-22.5kg ?? reps *just gaver
BB Preacher Curls: 40lbs x 8/7 / 50lbs x 7 (PR) 
Low Cable Rope Hammers: 32.5kg x 7/6
Overhand BB Bicep Curls: 30lbs x 8 x 2

Superset 1: Regular Crunches (25) / Leg Alphabets (gross) 
Superset 2: Med Ball Twists (50 with 5kg med ball) / Side Obliques (50)
Triset 1: Bicycles (10fast10slow then repeat) / Side Plank with Hip Raise (10per side) / Plank Twists (20) 
Triset 2: Roman Leg Raises (15) / Reverse Crunches (20) / Ukranian Leg Raises (5) 

*Favorite Part of Training - *Almost split my shirt from doing back .. yikes! 
* Changes for next week - *Tell abs to go screw themselves  

*Victory of the Day - *Focused and given'er
* Favorite Food of the Day - *Desert with someone special  (diet approved)
* Least Favorite Food of the Day - *Breakfast BLAH

Daily Summary:[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*Highs of the Day - *good hair day . got costume for pin-up and gents party this weekend . excited for tonight  
* Lows of the Day - *no sunshine . no money 
* Advice to Myself - *if you think you have it bad .. think again .. be thankful for what you do have !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

JennyB said:


> *Favorite Part of Training - *Almost split my shirt from doing back .. yikes!
> *Changes for next week - *Tell abs to go screw themselves
> 
> *Highs of the Day - *good hair day . got costume for pin-up and gents party this weekend . excited for tonight


 
JennyB = She-Hulk 

And you know parties are a great place for photo's.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I actually like bald heads


 
damn I have a few more years before you like me


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I learnt long ago that the way to a man's heart is through BACON .. end of story. For Halloween this year I am going to be little red riding hood and carry bacon in my basket. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like bald heads



I never looked right with hair. I learned that really early on in life. At 21, I was bald-had alopecia from 7 years old. Smooth as a baby's ass.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a tendancy to be all in or all out. 

Hair used to be half way down my back, now it's a #1 shaver. I can't bring myself to fully shave it, everybody say's I'll look like a skinhead so I'll just wait for nature to take it's course. 

Gym, I'm the same way. Once I started lifting I'm all in again, when I got hurt I was all out for 6 yrs. 

 I need to find a way to have a happy medium.

OH yeah Jenny, here you go this is for the bacon lover in all of us:
J & D's - Everything Should Taste Like Bacon: Products


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 24, 2010)

ThinkGeek :: Caffeinated Maple-Bacon Lollipops


----------



## JennyB (Aug 25, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> JennyB = She-Hulk
> 
> And you know parties are a great place for photo's.



LOL. Yes we will certainly take pics .. promise. 



omerta2010 said:


> damn I have a few more years before you like me



Oh stop it silly 



omerta2010 said:


> OH yeah Jenny, here you go this is for the bacon lover in all of us:
> J & D's - Everything Should Taste Like Bacon: Products



Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm is all I can say !! 



Little Wing said:


> ThinkGeek :: Caffeinated Maple-Bacon Lollipops



Seriously !!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I have a tendancy to be all in or all out.
> 
> Hair used to be half way down my back, now it's a #1 shaver. I can't bring myself to fully shave it, everybody say's I'll look like a skinhead so I'll just wait for nature to take it's course.
> 
> G[/url]



pssh my students used to describe me as a superhero or bad guy villan, a pro wrestler, or Mr. Clean. Take your pick...on the other hand, my son says I'm Homer Simpson. He's most likely right.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Take your pick...on the other hand, my son says I'm Homer Simpson. He's most likely right.


Mmmmm....beer


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Mmmmm....beer


 and Donuts


----------



## JennyB (Aug 26, 2010)

O how dare you talk about donuts in my journal !!! kidding .. no cravings for those things anymore


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

JennyB said:


> O how dare you talk about donuts in my journal !!! kidding .. no cravings for those things anymore


 
I didn't that was my internal "Homer" talking. Don't you know I have multiple personalities.

According to the wife I have at least:

A$$hole
Jacka$$
SmartA$$
and
Sweetie

I also have Homer, and My Evil Twin  so that's a minimum of 6 

So I wake up and roll the dice to see who gets to lead for the day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2010)

Mmmm.... donuts


----------



## Dero (Aug 26, 2010)

YOU have no cravings for   d-o-g-n-u-t-s  ???
 How did You do dat?


----------



## Built (Aug 26, 2010)

Dero said:


> YOU have no cravings for   *d-o-g*-n-u-t-s  ???
> How did You do dat?


DOG nuts?  *puke*


----------



## JennyB (Aug 26, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I didn't that was my internal "Homer" talking. Don't you know I have multiple personalities.
> 
> According to the wife I have at least:
> 
> ...



That would be a risky roll of the dice thats for sure !! 



Dero said:


> YOU have no cravings for   d-o-g-n-u-t-s  ???
> How did You do dat?



You old man !!! I thought you had left us for good. Glad to see you back. I expect you to stock me frequently now !! No donut cravings .. still have mad love for McDonalds though !! 



Built said:


> DOG nuts?  *puke*



Yah he is sick like that


----------



## JennyB (Aug 26, 2010)

Well no journal updates for the past few days as you can tell. Wednesday was a busy day for me work wise and I was having problems catching my breathe for some reason. I developed a rash on my shoulders that grew intensely itchy and by last night I was going out of my mind. At 3am my throat was tight and chest was red and I knew that I was having an allergic reaction to some meds I started so I drove myself to the hospital. Scary thats for sure. I have been sleeping on and off all day due to the benedryl I am taking to keep the hives and itching down. Back into the gym tomorrow so journal will be up in the evening. 

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## Built (Aug 27, 2010)

Holy CRAP! Was it an antibiotic? I've had something like this from an antibiotic and it's really unpleasant. 

Drink TONS of water. You want that shit OUT of you.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2010)

I hope you're feeling better and that the benedryl did the trick!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow pretty damn scary! My son had an allergic reaction to emoxicllian when he was 4. Scared the crap out of me. Hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow Jenny, that is scary!  Hope you are ok.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 27, 2010)

On second thought I'll pass on that club wrap. 

In all seriousness hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2010)

Hope you feel better!!


----------



## Dero (Aug 27, 2010)

Told ya, you should of had a dognut!!!
Seriously, is that what they found at the ER, a drug allergy.
Did they check your blood, as in checking your INR?

Hope things are better Jenn.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey Peeps I am back ! 
Doctors wanted me to take some meds to help flush the drug out of my system and I asked them if it was possible for me to just continue taking bendryl or reactin (sp) and drink a boat load of water. They told me they didnt see why not. So I am drinking the tap dry and went to do some mild cardio and my shoulder workout today to work it through. I only have a few hives and everything else has calmed down thankfully. 

Thanks for all the well wishes !! 

It was scary but not nearly as scary as when I found out I was allergic to morphine .. when my bp went down to 56/20 .. YIKES !!


----------



## Built (Aug 27, 2010)

What drug was it, Jenny?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 27, 2010)

Glad your feeling better, knew they wouldnt be able to keep you out of the gym for too long


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 28, 2010)

Built said:


> What drug was it, Jenny?



I was wondering that myself


----------



## JennyB (Aug 29, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Sunday, August 29 2010 (33 weeks out) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*Training Summary: Shaping, building and making the backside tight, toned, and ???
*
Hams and Calves 
*Lying Single Leg Curls: 30x9x3
Stiff Leg Deads: 115x10 / 135x9 / 135x7 (PR)
Heel Drive Leg Press with Calf Raise: 150x10 / 175x10 / 190x8/7 (PR) 
Single Leg Hack Squat: 0x8x3
Glut Machine Kickbacks: 70x8x3
3 Point Seated Calf Raises: 50x6x3

Wondering if anyone has any opinions on the volume of the leg workout? I know that everyone thought my previous program was too high .. so any thoughts? 

*Favorite Part of Training - *That after being sick for a few days I gave it my all and still had some PRs  
* Changes for next week - *Dont think that I would change anything other than not drinking the night before lol 

*Victory of the Day - *Staying calm during all of the chaos
* Favorite Food of the Day - *Corn on the cob and bacon .. not together  
* Least Favorite Food of the Day - *Turkey burger patty .. again .. made too many last week .. getting sick of those babies

Daily Summary:[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*Highs of the Day - *breakfast with a good friend .. got to the gym hives and all  .. afternoon nap   
* Lows of the Day - *chaos of life .. numb toes .. cold weather .. hives 
* Advice to Myself - *deep breathe and simmer down !!


----------



## Built (Aug 29, 2010)

Leg volume. Well, if you're in a surplus, it won't matter - none of these is particularly taxing from the perspective of CNS or microtrauma (I didn't say they won't wear you out, just that they won't take much out of you while you recover, just so we're clear). 

In a deficit, I can't really see the point of using high reps and machines, unless it's a depletion workout. 

If your goal is to drop muscle, for unassisted athletes this will work if you run a deficit.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 29, 2010)

Built said:


> Leg volume. Well, if you're in a surplus, it won't matter - none of these is particularly taxing from the perspective of CNS or microtrauma (I didn't say they won't wear you out, just that they won't take much out of you while you recover, just so we're clear).
> 
> In a deficit, I can't really see the point of using high reps and machines, unless it's a depletion workout.
> 
> If your goal is to drop muscle, for unassisted athletes this will work if you run a deficit.



No the goal is to build my legs and develop my ham/glut attachment. Suggestions to improve? I will be changing workouts next week. I want to keep the same split so here are my days and goals .. opinions greatly appreciated. 

Day 1: Quads and Abs : Quad overall development and size while concentrating on outter sweep
Day 2: Back and Biceps : Back is good so just maintenance but Bicep overall development and increase in size to balance out triceps
Day 3: Shoulders and Abs : Mid Delt (cap) development and increase in size along with anterior delt development as well 
Day 4: Hams / Glutes and Calves : Concentration on glute/ham attachment and glute perkyness lol
Day 5: Chest and Tris : Tricep and chest condition only as these are strengths 
Day 6 and 7 : Rest with one day cardio


----------



## Built (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, you're bulking, so the emphasis should be on heavy compound lifts. I'm a fan of higher volume for legs, personally, since they walk us around all the time anyway. 

Hams and glutes: that would be off the floor deads, romanian deadlifts, good mornings, glute ham raises and glute bridges. Perhaps SHELC for the pump at the end. Also, sprinting - but not as intervals. This would be sprints done in sets, with proper warmup and long rest breaks. 

The sweep: Front squats, walking lunges, split squats, and Bulgarian split squats. 

Shoulders: use my shoulder module. Nothing has ever done so much for mine - and I seriously had NO shoulders AT ALL. Got Built? » The Shoulders of Giants

Tris: dips, close grip bench, decline bench, rack lockouts

Chest: incline dumbbell and barbell work can't steer your wrong. Dumbbell work while holding bands is also a winner.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Built much appreciated and I will be sure to include alot of those into the new program. You said that you like high volume for legs .. what are we talking about .. total sets wise?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 29, 2010)

Built said:


> Well, you're bulking, so the emphasis should be on heavy compound lifts. I'm a fan of higher volume for legs, personally, since they walk us around all the time anyway.
> 
> Hams and glutes: that would be off the floor deads, romanian deadlifts, good mornings, glute ham raises and glute bridges. Perhaps SHELC for the pump at the end. Also, sprinting - but not as intervals. This would be sprints done in sets, with proper warmup and long rest breaks.
> 
> ...



Hey Built, I put a 50 year old marathon runner on this program and she had no muscle a year ago, just skinny fat. This week, I saw her back and shoulders and holy crapshe was shrrrredded! Extremely sexy for a 50 year old chick! She has a mountain of muscle on her back and shoulders that are insanely striated! I got a woody just checking her back and shoulders out


----------



## JennyB (Aug 29, 2010)

*Quads : DRAFT 1 *
Walking BB Lunges: 3 sets : 20 reps 
Front BB Squats: 4 sets : 6-8 reps 
DB Split Squats: 4 sets : 6-8 reps 
Narrow Stance Leg Press with calf raise: 4 sets : 6-8 reps 
Single Leg Extensions: 3 sets : 10-15 reps


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 29, 2010)

JennyB said:


> *Quads : DRAFT 1 *
> Walking BB Lunges: 3 sets : 20 reps
> Front BB Squats: 4 sets : 6-8 reps
> DB Split Squats: 4 sets : 6-8 reps
> ...



too much volume...tailor it down to this:
first exercise: 5x5
second: 3x8
third (optional) 3x12-15

Two body parts, one workout.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> too much volume...tailor it down to this:
> first exercise: 5x5
> second: 3x8
> third (optional) 3x12-15
> ...



JUGS your killin me here !! Can we compromise ? lol 

*Quads : DRAFT 2 *
Walking BB Lunges: 2 sets : 12 reps 
Front BB Squats: 3 sets : 6-8 reps 
DB Split Squats: 3 sets : 6-8 reps 
Narrow Stance Leg Press with calf raise: 3 sets : 6-8 reps 
Single Leg Extensions: 2 sets : 10-15 reps


----------



## Built (Aug 29, 2010)

Jenny, I'm a fan of higher volume for legs than for upper, for sure. I'd train legs twice a week if I were you - heavy quads with lighter hams one day, heavy hams with lighter quads the other day. Keep the volume up, hit 'em frequently in different rep ranges. 

Start with a heavy compound, like squats or front squats. Do the walking lunges at the end. 

You might do a little more than 5x5 for that part, but something like this:

Back squats, barbell, below parallel 4-5 sets of 5-8 reps, as heavy as you can while going below parallel with good form. Long rest breaks.
Fronts 4-5 sets of 8-12 reps, as heavy as you can with good form, also below parallel. shorter rest breaks, since these will not be as heavy. 
Split squats OR single-leg leg press OR Bulgarian split squats  OR walking lunges: 3 sets of 8-10 each side, or 3-4 walks across the room. 

You might like to superset sissy squats with the top of a leg extension if you like. You might also like single-leg leg presses. 

I'd do calves in between sets of ANYHING if I were trying to build up calves. Do 'em every workout, instead of "rape your calves" day.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 29, 2010)

Built said:


> Jenny, I'm a fan of higher volume for legs than for upper, for sure. I'd train legs twice a week if I were you - heavy quads with lighter hams one day, heavy hams with lighter quads the other day. Keep the volume up, hit 'em frequently in different rep ranges.
> 
> Start with a heavy compound, like squats or front squats. Do the walking lunges at the end.
> 
> ...



what she said-she created the friggin thing!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 29, 2010)

and btw-the bulgarian split squats suck! I love them!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 29, 2010)

I like the idea of training legs twice a week with focus on hams one day and quads the next. Different rep ranges = Thumbs up. 

My concern is my confidence with heavy squats .. and going below parallel .. dont know if I can do it .. sounds like I might have to drop all of my weight and start from scratch especially since I am training alone now.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 29, 2010)

*Draft 3 

Leg Day One: Quad emphasis 
*Back Squats (with plate under heels): 1 warm-up set 3 heavy sets of 5-8 reps
Narrow Stance Leg Press: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
Bulgarian Split Squats: 3 sets of 8-10 reps 
Walking Lunges: 3 sets length of room 
Standing Calf Raises: 3 sets of 10-15 reps 

*Back and Biceps
*Bent Over BB Rows: 1 warm-up set 3 sets of 10-12 reps 
Bent Over Single Arm Cable Rows: 3 sets of 6-8 reps
Straight Arm Cable Pushdowns: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
BB Preacher Curls: 1 warm-up set 3 heavy sets of 5-8 reps 
BB Curls: 3 sets of 5-8 reps 
Drop Down: Hammer Curls: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 

*Shoulders 
*Push Presses: 1 warm-up set 3 sets of 4-6 reps 
Corner Presses: 3 sets of 8 reps per side 
Superset: Arnold Presses: 3 sets of 8 reps 
Superset: Lateral Raises: 3 sets of 8 reps 
Cable Rears: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 

*Leg Day Two: Ham emphasis*
Romanian Deads: 1 warm-up set 3 sets of 5-8 reps 
BB Sumo Squats: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
Single Leg Hack Squats: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
1 1/4 Laying Leg Curls: 3 sets of 10-14 reps 
3 Point Seated Calf Raises: 3 sets of 5-8 reps 

*Chest and Triceps 
*Incline DB Chest Press: 1 warm-up set 3 sets of 6-8 reps
Cable Crossovers: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
Pec Dec: 3 sets of 8-12 reps
Close Grip Bench Press: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
Drop Down: Cable Rope Pulldowns: 3 drop sets 
Dips: 3 sets of failure


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 29, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I like the idea of training legs twice a week with focus on hams one day and quads the next. Different rep ranges = Thumbs up.
> 
> My concern is my confidence with heavy squats .. and going below parallel .. dont know if I can do it .. sounds like I might have to drop all of my weight and start from scratch especially since I am training alone now.



Use front squats.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 29, 2010)

JennyB said:


> *Draft 3
> 
> Leg Day One: Quad emphasis
> *Back Squats (with plate under heels): 1 warm-up set 3 heavy sets of 5-8 reps
> ...




I'd go heavy on the first exercise at 5x5.

Seated calf presses need to be done at higher reps (3x12-20 reps), since the fibers they hit are more endurance types of fibers.
Standing calf raises can be done at 3-4x8-10 (go heavy).
Instead of leg curls, use SHELCs and/or GHRs.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Use front squats.



I just growled at you .. YES BOSS !! 



juggernaut said:


> I'd go heavy on the first exercise at 5x5.
> 
> Seated calf presses need to be done at higher reps (3x12-20 reps), since the fibers they hit are more endurance types of fibers.
> Standing calf raises can be done at 3-4x8-10 (go heavy).
> Instead of leg curls, use SHELCs and/or GHRs.



OK to higher reps on the seated raises .. but i typically do front,out,in back to back which takes me to about 20reps.

Check on the standing calf raises. 

You and B on your bloody acronyms!! WTF .. Seated Hip Elevated Leg Curls? as in on a ball? GHR? Lost me there buddy !


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 29, 2010)

YouTube - SHELC 

YouTube - Glute Ham Raises - finally, a use for a Bosu ball! check out the Canadian hotty! I've seen her before...hmmmm


----------



## JennyB (Aug 29, 2010)

Ghr ooooooooooooo i like those !!


----------



## Built (Aug 29, 2010)

Jenny, try training back with tris, and chest with bis. That way you can hit arms heavier on both days. 

Move calf work away from quad day and do 'em between sets of all your upper body days. Do weighted ab work on upper days, too. End of the workout. 

On back day, start with off the floor deads, then do unsupported t-bar rows, then dumbbell rows. Then do your tricep workout. 

On shoulder day, do some vertical back. 5x5 weighted chins, 3x8 unweighted chins, 3x12 each side single-arm lat pulldowns. You can do shoulders first, or alternate. Just go from heavy to light on both. 

GHRs will make you cry for your mommy. SHELC if they're too easy, do 'em one leg at a time. Leg curls pale in comparison.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 29, 2010)

Built said:


> Jenny, try training back with tris, and chest with bis. That way you can hit arms heavier on both days.
> 
> Move calf work away from quad day and do 'em between sets of all your upper body days. Do weighted ab work on upper days, too. End of the workout.
> 
> ...



Tris with Back and Chest with Bis .. CHECK ! 

Calves every upper body day = gross .. i hate calves with a passion and would never train them if i could get away with it. lol. BUT yes I will do it. Abs with upper at end of workouts .. CHECK ! 

Back day adjustments ... CHECK ! 

Weighted chins as in you want weight to help me up I hope .. cause this 157lb chica cannot do a chin without a spot. Pauvre bebe. 

GHRs and I will be best friends because I like things that make me want to cry .. I am a sucker for punishment I suppose  SHELC will be my back up .. one leggers as doubles are a bit easy. X nah on the leg curls .. got it . 

Thanks a million. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Built (Aug 29, 2010)

Okay, then you self-assist with the chins. Wear a belt, stand on an inline board so your feet are at the top of the board; self-assist to "up", and lower under control with your toes on the top of the board. Repeat. 

For "unweighed" chins, repeat. 

NO gravitron. They suck. 

GHRs on that bosu ball are the SHIT. Use the seated leg extension machine to tuck your feet under. Toss a couple of plates on the seat. 

SHELC done one leg at a time at the end in high rep sets, fast, will pump your hams like there is no tomorrow. 

BTW calves, do half of them one calf at at time. Do half your calf work with three second pauses at the BOTTOM of the lift, ie while stretched.

Another option for calves: toss a plate into a backpack, get on a treadmill at the highest percent grade and walk until your calves are SCREAMING. Sip your shake while you do this. You want those calves FED.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 29, 2010)

*Draft 4

Leg Day One: Quad emphasis 
*Front Squats: 1 warm-up set 3 heavy sets of 5-8 reps
Narrow Stance Leg Press: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
Bulgarian Split Squats: 3 sets of 8-10 reps 
Walking Lunges: 3 sets length of room 

*Back and Triceps / Abs 
*Off the Floor Deads: 1 warm-up set 3 sets of 10-12 reps 
T Bar Rows: 3 sets of 6-8 reps
Bent Over Single Arm DB Rows: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
Close Grip Bench Press: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
 Drop Down: Cable Rope Pulldowns: 3 drop sets 
 Dips: 3 sets of failure
3 Point Seated Calf Raises: 3 sets of 12-20 reps 

*Shoulders / Abs 
*Push Presses: 1 warm-up set 3 sets of 4-6 reps 
Corner Presses: 3 sets of 8 reps per side 
Superset: Arnold Presses: 3 sets of 8 reps 
Superset: Lateral Raises: 3 sets of 8 reps 
Single Arm Lat Pulldowns: 3 sets of 12 reps per side 
Cable Rears: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
Standing Calf Raises: 3 sets of 8-10 reps 

*Leg Day Two: Ham emphasis*
Romanian Deads: 1 warm-up set 3 sets of 5-8 reps 
BB Sumo Squats: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
Single Leg Hack Squats: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
GHRs (gonna make me cry): 3 sets of 10-14 reps 

*Chest and Biceps / Abs 
*Incline DB Chest Press: 1 warm-up set 3 sets of 6-8 reps
Cable Crossovers: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
Pec Dec: 3 sets of 8-12 reps
BB Preacher Curls: 1 warm-up set 3 heavy sets of 5-8 reps 
 BB Curls: 3 sets of 5-8 reps 
 Drop Down: Hammer Curls: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
3 Point Seated Calf Raises: 3 sets of 12-20 reps


----------



## JennyB (Aug 29, 2010)

Built said:


> BTW calves, do half of them one calf at at time. Do half your calf work with three second pauses at the BOTTOM of the lift, ie while stretched.
> 
> Another option for calves: toss a plate into a backpack, get on a treadmill at the highest percent grade and walk until your calves are SCREAMING. Sip your shake while you do this. You want those calves FED.



I added in the single arm lat pull on shoulder day but the volume is getting pretty high and I didnt want to train back width too much as its a little wide already in relation to the rest of my physique. I am only running this program 4 weeks and I am sure that my coach come October 1st will have me doing them and I will totally use your tips. Thanks again. 

Will do on the calves. I will do them inbetween the other exercises I just stuck them at the end of the programs for reference sake. 

As for the plate in the back pack on high incline .. your one sick puppy lol

Thanks again. 

OH one more thing. Where would you add the sprint work and how would you structure the session and how long?


----------



## Built (Aug 30, 2010)

I would use the sprints like weight sets - do a dynamic warmup first, then do them in 20 second bursts, with a few minutes rest in between. There's a thread on here about training around a back injury that has a great protocol worked into it. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/98706-training-around-back-injury.html#post1893467

Re the back width thing - it's only a month and it'll help you get stronger. Do it that way anyway. Back width is ALWAYS good. Having too wide of a back is like having too much money, or being too good-looking.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2010)

Jenny, why use high rep deads when you can really build up mass using heavier weights with good form on a lower rep count?
On the chest, use a flat bench bar press for the second exercise with 3x8 and on the third, use either the cable crossover _or_ the pec deck. 
On biceps, use either the hammer curls (my favorite) _or _the bb curls; same with triceps. You dont need much volume with arms because you hit them indirectly throughout your week.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2010)

Here's my thoughts; I just wrote this out for someone else on the board. It's a variation of BGB.

Day 1
T-Bar rows 5x5
Dumbbell Rows 3x8
Incline Bench Press 5x5
High Incline Flies 3x8
Seated Calf Press 3x12-20

Day 2
Front Squat 5x5
DB Bulgarian Split Squat 3x8
SHELC leg curl 2x12-15
Barbell Bicep Curls 5x5
Hammer Curls 3x8

Day 3 
OFF Active Recovery/ Low Impact Cardio only

Day 4
Staggered Grip Standard Deadlift 5x5
Weighted Chins 3x8
Reverse DB Flies 3x10 (go light)
Standing Military Press 5x5
Weighted Crunch 3x8-12
Standing Calf Press 3x8-10

Day 5
RDL 5x5
GHR 3x8
Walking Lunges 3x12
Close Grip Bench Press 5x5
Reverse Tricep Pushdown 3x8-12

Day 6/7
OFF Cardio only


----------



## JennyB (Aug 30, 2010)

*FINAL DRAFT 

Leg Day One: Quad emphasis 
*Front Squats: 1 warm-up set 3 heavy sets of 5-8 reps
Narrow Stance Leg Press: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
Bulgarian Split Squats: 3 sets of 8-10 reps 
Walking Lunges: 3 sets length of room 

*Back and Triceps / Abs 
*Off the Floor Deads: 1 warm-up set 3 sets of 5-8 reps 
T Bar Rows: 3 sets of 6-8 reps
Bent Over Single Arm DB Rows: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
Close Grip Bench Press: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
 Drop Down: Cable Rope Pulldowns: 3 drop sets 
 Dips: 2 sets of failure
3 Point Seated Calf Raises: 3 sets of 12-20 reps 

*Shoulders / Abs 
*Push Presses: 1 warm-up set 3 sets of 4-6 reps 
Corner Presses: 3 sets of 8 reps per side 
Superset: Arnold Presses: 3 sets of 8 reps 
Superset: Lateral Raises: 3 sets of 8 reps 
Single Arm Lat Pulldowns: 3 sets of 12 reps per side 
Cable Rears: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
Standing Calf Raises: 3 sets of 8-10 reps 

*Leg Day Two: Ham emphasis*
Romanian Deads: 1 warm-up set 3 sets of 5-8 reps 
BB Sumo Squats: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
Single Leg Hack Squats: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
GHRs (gonna make me cry): 3 sets of 10-14 reps 

*Chest and Biceps / Abs 
*Incline DB Chest Press: 1 warm-up set 3 sets of 6-8 reps
BB Bench Press: 3 sets of 8 reps 
Pec Dec: 3 sets of 8-12 reps
BB Preacher Curls: 1 warm-up set 3 heavy sets of 5-8 reps 
 Drop Down: Hammer Curls: 3 sets of 8-12 reps 
3 Point Seated Calf Raises: 3 sets of 12-20 reps


----------



## JennyB (Aug 30, 2010)

Umm leg volume is suppose to be high BUT looks like upper body has alot more volume. 
B and J what do you do for abs ?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Umm leg volume is suppose to be high BUT looks like upper body has alot more volume.
> B and J what do you do for abs ?


It is a fully rounded routine, but it does hit the back twice because of the considerable amount of muscle the back holds.
Weighted crunches, leg raises with a dumbbell, I have a terific ab crunch machine from Cybex that I love, and of course, dumbbell side bends. 1 choice of exercises, twice a week for 4x8-12.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks like some solid advice and good programs in here


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like some solid advice and good programs in here



thats because we former fat asses are now present bad asses.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> thats because we former fat asses are now present bad asses.



I'll have to check out your journal then ....


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

hope ya had a good weekend.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> thats because we former fat asses are now present bad asses.



You are a former fat ass? lol



juggernaut said:


> It is a fully rounded routine, but it does hit the back twice because of the considerable amount of muscle the back holds.
> Weighted crunches, leg raises with a dumbbell, I have a terific ab crunch machine from Cybex that I love, and of course, dumbbell side bends. 1 choice of exercises, twice a week for 4x8-12.



I hear you on the back volume .. I did the shoulder workout today and honestly dont think I can add back to it as the volume was pretty high and I was spent without it. Suggestions? I am pretty sure I could add the lat movements with my reg back day. 

Thanks for the ab exercises .. thats pretty much what I did today  



omerta2010 said:


> hope ya had a good weekend.



Well not really .. but things can only go up from here  Thanks for stopping in


----------



## JennyB (Aug 30, 2010)

*August 30th 2010: Training Log 

Shoulders and Abs 
*- Push Presses: 40lbs x 8 / 60lbs x 8 / 70lbs x 7 x 2 
- Corner Presses: O Bar with 45lb plate x 8 per side / 7 per side / 5 per side 
- SS Arnolds: 25lbs x 8 x 3 / SS DB Laterals: 15lbs x 8 x 3 
- Cable Rears: 7.5kg x 8 x 3 
*back was sore from previous program so opted to skip it
- TS 45 Degree Weighted Obliques: 25lb plate x 8 per side x 2 
- TS Ukranian Twists (lol): 25lb plate x 20 total x 2 
- TS Weighted Crunches: 25lb plate x 20 x 2 

_*Training Summary: *_Love the new routine and couldnt feel shoulders by the end of the workout. Corner presses have to be my new favorite things to do! Back was too sore to attempt chins and lat pulldowns so opted to leave them out. Volume might be too high to add them in next week .. pondering on that. PR on the push presses. 

_*Feelings: *_Loving the strength gains and how I am looking at the moment. Thankful for all of the help with the new program creation :bounce: . Ready to tackle chest and biceps tomorrow!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> *FINAL DRAFT *
> *Shoulders / Abs *
> Push Presses: 1 warm-up set 3 sets of 4-6 reps
> Corner Presses: 3 sets of 8 reps per side
> ...


 


JennyB said:


> _*Training Summary: *_Love the new routine and couldnt feel shoulders by the end of the workout. Corner presses have to be my new favorite things to do! Back was too sore to attempt chins and lat pulldowns so opted to leave them out. Volume might be too high to add them in next week .. pondering on that. PR on the push presses.
> 
> _*Feelings: *_Loving the strength gains and how I am looking at the moment. Thankful for all of the help with the new program creation :bounce: . Ready to


 
According to your last plan you only missed the single arm lat pulldown. 

If you want something to kill on back day to make up for skipping them today, switch the DB single arm rows to low cable rows, and then superset with the single arm lat pulldown. hmm gonna have to do those again soon.

Congrats on liking our look. And looks like your set to keep hitting PR's.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 30, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> According to your last plan you only missed the single arm lat pulldown.
> 
> If you want something to kill on back day to make up for skipping them today, switch the DB single arm rows to low cable rows, and then superset with the single arm lat pulldown. hmm gonna have to do those again soon.
> 
> Congrats on liking your look. And looks like your set to keep hitting PR's.



Yes well I didnt add in the chins as per Built and Jugs last suggestions. 

I also prefer single arm low cable rows instead of db rows but I am trying the new suggestions. I will add the single arm lat pulldowns to back day though .. promise  

Thanks O


----------



## Built (Aug 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> You are a former fat ass? lol



Yep, Jugg and I were both obese in earlier versions of our lives.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Built said:


> Yep, Jugg and I were both obese in earlier versions of our lives.


 
Me to twice, still am but still evolving from this last and final time.

Congrats to you and Jugg though.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 30, 2010)

I use to be a fat skinny chick lol


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2010)

Built said:


> Yep, Jugg and I were both obese in earlier versions of our lives.



Now, Built is timelessly sexaaaay, and me? Well, if you consider Shrek sexy-then I'm it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2010)

Built said:


> Yep, Jugg and I were both obese in earlier versions of our lives.


That is where I am at now. I was once in decent shape, but now a fatass who likes to lift.



JennyB said:


> I use to be a fat skinny chick lol


Not in the last 10 years! LOL



juggernaut said:


> Now, Built is timelessly sexaaaay, and me? Well, if you consider Shrek sexy-then I'm it.


Built YES.... YOU? Only if you are green 

Can someone direct me to a good tutorial to a Bulgarian split squat? I see several and I get the concept, but I want to hear it from my IM buddies. My knees are jacked, but I am thinking movements that use less weight, but still strongly stress the quads are what I need.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 30, 2010)

JD the link is on page 9 of my journal pops


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice Corner Presses!!!    I love that exercise too


----------



## JennyB (Aug 31, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice Corner Presses!!!    I love that exercise too



Thanks Y .. I did lovem .. but that pulsing chest vein was not very attractive at all. lol


----------



## davegmb (Aug 31, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Thanks Y .. I did lovem .. but that pulsing chest vein was not very attractive at all. lol


 
A pulsing chest vein? how can you see that when your working out, what do you wear to the gym, a bikini?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 31, 2010)

I didnt say a boob vein .. your chest plate is big you know D .. heavens !! 
I wear a tank top or wife beater to the gym FYI


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

davegmb said:


> A pulsing chest vein? how can you see that when your working out, what do you wear to the gym, a bikini?


 
Don't do it, it's a trap to help fulfill his fantasies.

But you can pm me on the workout wear. 

I'm going to have to try these corner presses in a few weeks, everybody seems to love them.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I didnt say a boob vein .. your chest plate is big you know D .. heavens !!
> I wear a tank top or wife beater to the gym FYI


  I was a little late on the post


----------



## davegmb (Aug 31, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I didnt say a boob vein .. your chest plate is big you know D .. heavens !!
> I wear a tank top or wife beater to the gym FYI


 
O right sorry, told off again by jenny, its becoming a habit this lol

Funny how you call things different over there. A wife beater over here is called a Vest and a tank top is a woolly sleeveless Vest with a v neck.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

I know cookies, crackers, and donuts are called different things over there as well.

We had one of employee's from over there fly in for a couple weeks last year and he point out how it was alot different.

Your Tank Top is our Sweater Vest


----------



## davegmb (Aug 31, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Don't do it, it's a trap to help fulfill his fantasies.
> 
> But you can pm me on the workout wear.
> 
> I'm going to have to try these corner presses in a few weeks, everybody seems to love them.


 

Your going to get me in trouble you, it was a innocent enquiry lol

Get on the corner presses, i love them as a change up to my military press and also easy to superset them with a russian twist too, speaking of core work.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 31, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Your going to get me in trouble you, it was a innocent enquiry lol
> 
> Get on the corner presses, i love them as a change up to my military press and also easy to superset them with a russian twist too, speaking of core work.



Hey Dave, you ever suck on a fag  sorry couldnt resist.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 31, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Hey Dave, you ever suck on a fag  sorry couldnt resist.


 
Haha to "smoke a fag" in england doesnt mean your going to shoot a gay person lol, it means your smoking a ciggerette. 

Jugg, no i dont smoke : )

and faggots are a traditional food kind of meatball dish


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 31, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Haha to "smoke a fag" in england doesnt mean your going to shoot a gay person lol, it means your smoking a ciggerette.
> 
> Jugg, no i dont smoke : )
> 
> and faggots are a traditional food kind of meatball dish



faggots are meatballs? Wtf?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 31, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> faggots are meatballs? Wtf?


 

LOL i thought you'd like that one


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 31, 2010)

thats fucking hilarious!

We call them Swedish meatballs here...or at least they look like it. Actually, they look pretty damn gross. 
My wife makes her own, and my god the smell of the garlic in the morning means one thing; gravy and macaroni with braciole, meatballs and sausage for dinner!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 31, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Don't do it, it's a trap to help fulfill his fantasies.
> 
> But you can pm me on the workout wear.
> 
> I'm going to have to try these corner presses in a few weeks, everybody seems to love them.



Fagots and fantasies?! WTF is going on here?!  PM coming .. Kidding .. My workout wear isnt very exciting .. See Lululemon catalogue for details .. I dont believe in showing all your goods like some girls do ALTHOUGH I make sure that if I am working back that I wear a top that shows the back, Chest the same and so on .. Helps with form and pushes me .. Its the shorts thing that I have issues with .. Gulp! 



davegmb said:


> O right sorry, told off again by jenny, its becoming a habit this lol
> 
> Funny how you call things different over there. A wife beater over here is called a Vest and a tank top is a woolly sleeveless Vest with a v neck.



Oh dont worry I didnt take offense to that at all.  I like to keep you on your toes D  

Yah in Oz a tank top was a singlet! WTF? I certainly didnt wear a woolly vest to workout in lol 



omerta2010 said:


> I know cookies, crackers, and donuts are called different things over there as well.
> 
> We had one of employee's from over there fly in for a couple weeks last year and he point out how it was alot different.
> 
> Your Tank Top is our Sweater Vest



Ahh sweater vests .. my favs lol. My favorite was gitch, panties, and gotch .. no one other than Canadians seem to know what the heck they are. 



davegmb said:


> LOL i thought you'd like that one



I dont know what is more disturbing .. the name or the picture .. the meatballs or the peas. BARF !!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 31, 2010)

*August 31st 2010: Training Log 

Chest, Biceps and Abs 
*- BB Bench Press: 45lbs x 12 / 75lbs x 7 / 75lbs x 6 / 80lbs x 6
- Incline DB Press: 25lbs x 8 x 3 
- Pec Dec: 40lbs x 8 x 3 
- DB Preacher Curls: 20lbs x 8 / 22.5lbs x 6 x 2 / 22.5lbs x 5 
- DB Hammer Drop Downs: 20lbs / 17.5lbs / 15lbs / 12.5lbs x 5 x 3 
- TS Hanging Leg Raises: 8 x 2 
- TS 45 Degree Oblique Raises: 25lb plate x 8 per side x 2 
- TS Weighted Decline Crunches: 20lbs x 10 x 2  
- TS Decline Weighted Twists: 20lbs x 20 x 2 
*No calfs as they were cramping up a storm .. or I was just too lazy .. you choose 

_*Training Summary: *_Good volume. I thought that the bicep portion wasnt going to be enough volume but I couldnt move the arms when I was done so MISSION ACCOMPLISHED! Bored from the abs already so give-me-give-me more !! Do not like the thought of training calves so often so I will have to get use to that. Chest was fine .. least favorite body part .. next to calves so I liked that they are now paired with biceps. 

_*Feelings: *_Felt a little hazy in the gym today although I was up until 3am and couldnt sleep and then woke up at 9am so I didnt have enough sleep. Sore throat and swollen glands and hive on butt is still VERY large and gross loooking .. hoping it goes down soon. Ready to tackle leg day tomorrow as my hams were still too sore to getter done today.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

Did nobody notice the brand. That's funny just by itself.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 31, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Did nobody notice the brand. That's funny just by itself.



Ok 2 meatBALLS with a brand called BRAINS and the meatBALLS themselves called FAGGOTS .. too much  not to mention that they are in a RICH COUNTRY SAUCE


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

JennyB said:


> My workout wear isnt very exciting


We need pix so we can be the judges of that. 



JennyB said:


> Its the shorts thing that I have issues with .. Gulp!


 What's the issue with shorts? Other than all the pervs staring. 




JennyB said:


> My favorite was gitch, panties, and gotch .. no one other than Canadians seem to know what the heck they are.


Of those Panties are the only one that makes sense. The rest I couldn't even venture a guess at.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

JennyB said:


> _*Feelings: *_Felt a little hazy in the gym today although I was up until 3am and couldnt sleep and then woke up at 9am so I didnt have enough sleep. Sore throat and swollen glands and hive on butt is still VERY large and gross loooking .. hoping it goes down soon. Ready to tackle leg day tomorrow as my hams were still too sore to getter done today.


 
Hope your feeling better tomorrow. Have a few shots of jack daniels, that should clear up the sore throat.  May even brighten your day.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 31, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> We need pix so we can be the judges of that.
> 
> 
> What's the issue with shorts? Other than all the pervs staring.
> ...



Well I will be sure to send you the link for the ab challenge videos so you can take a peak. lol. 

As for the shorts .. I dont own a pair and never have .. I was forced to buy some for training legs .. went into Lululemon and tried them on 4 times and the finally settled on a workout skirt with shorts underneath .. baby steps .. I did hyperventilate when purchasing them 

Gitch and Gotch are both terms for mens underwear. hehe


----------



## JennyB (Aug 31, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Hope your feeling better tomorrow. Have a few shots of jack daniels, that should clear up the sore throat.  May even brighten your day.



JD and I (not Jersey Devil) DO NOT get along !! So I will stick to my hot water honey and lemon .. but thanks O


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2010)

JennyB said:


> JD and I (not Jersey Devil) DO NOT get along !!


Well I'm glad you clarified that! 

I can see you got all the 30 something boyz aroused...


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I can see you got all the 30 something boyz aroused...


  Just because your old doesn't mean you can't admit you liked all the (jenny's) underwear talk to.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2010)

True dat


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2010)

LMAO oh boys !! Glad your having fun  
Off to attempt my leg day .. wish me luck !!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2010)

*September 1st 2010: Training Log 

**Leg Day Number One plus a tad of Cardio 
*- BB Front Squats: 45lbs x 12 / 65lbs x 7 / 75lbs x 6 x 2 
- Narrow Stance Leg Press: 210lbs x 8 / 230lbs x 8 / 250lbs x 8 
- Bulgarian DB Split Squats: 25lbs x 8 x 3 
- BB Walking Lunges: 20lbs x 14 x 3 
* Front Squats hurt the shoulders .. talked with JUGGY and decided to try putting a towel on the bar next time .. or just suck it up and leave with shoulder bruises! Was spitting out vulgar words by the time the split squats arrived. I thought that this workout was going to be too low in volume BUT boy was I wrong. Hello Jello Quads !! Definately a wicked quad focused leg day 

_*Training Summary: *_I want to say that I kind of fought Built and Juggy on the volume for these workouts and wasnt really convinced that this program was going to satisfy my needs. I am confident enough to say I WAS WRONG and those two know their stuff and I am very happy that they both took the time to help be figure out a path towards my pro card  I also appreciate everyone elses input and support .. it means alot to me  Ok that wasnt really a training summary but OH WELL! 

_*Feelings:  *_Late start to the day again but felt good in the gym. A hot man helped me lift the stack for my leg press, bonus! Had a wicked massage after my workout to flush out my back and arms = heaven!! YAH for leg day #1


----------



## Built (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't care about you being wrong so much as I care about me being right. I like it when stuff I suggest works. 

I think the volume thing is a function of heavy free compounds. I mean think about it - with a compound lift, you're moving through at least two joints - for example, squats, where it's ankles, knees and hips. Think of all the movement patterns that get hit at once with that one, how many muscles work individually and in sequence to move you through that motion. It's like doing a glute press, a leg press, a leg extension, a seated calf raise and core-stabilizing work all at once. There's your volume.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2010)

Built: I totally agree and YES what you suggested will work and is working


----------



## Built (Sep 1, 2010)

Cool. 

I squatted 185 last night for a triple. Lemme know when you outsquat this old broad.


----------



## Built (Sep 1, 2010)

JennyB said:


> * Front Squats hurt the shoulders .. talked with JUGGY and decided to try putting a towel on the bar next time .. or just suck it up and leave with shoulder bruises!




JennyB, read this thread: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/94071-no-ghr-bench-no-problem.html
There's a strap trick by Poliquin I mention in there, plus the GHRs if you haven't figured out how to do 'em yet.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2010)

Built said:


> Cool.
> 
> I squatted 185 last night for a triple. Lemme know when you outsquat this old broad.



FRONT SQUATS !!! Holy Mother !!! I have done close to that on back squats but my shoulders would fall off on front squats. I think you know how I work already = sign of a good trainer .. I like challenges  

Thanks for the link. Going to read now. GHRs are coming up in a few days


----------



## Built (Sep 1, 2010)

No, these were back squats, but I have front-squatted 160. I did fronts exclusively for about three years.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2010)

Built said:


> Cool.
> 
> I squatted 185 last night for a triple. Lemme know when you outsquat this old broad.





Built said:


> No, these were back squats, but I have front-squatted 160. I did fronts exclusively for about three years.



Well I will let you know when I am even close to that  

Checked out the links and .. 1. I am gonna cry from the GHRs .. but in a good way .. 2. The strap method should work well for me as there is no way with two improperly set wrists that I can bend them back like that .. I have to do pushups on my finger-tips .. the straps will be fun !! I have a sad idea of whats fun


----------



## Built (Sep 1, 2010)

You are a sad little thing, yes. 

The straps I used for the first year. It doesn't matter, it gets the bar in the right spot and that's all that matters.


----------



## Marat (Sep 1, 2010)

Built said:


> I squatted 185 last night for a triple.



get yourself a singlet and hop on stage


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 2, 2010)

Built said:


> No, these were back squats, but I have front-squatted 160. I did fronts exclusively for about three years.



Fronts f-ing rock! I love that I can get lower than my knees and knock out some nice weight. Plus, the weight has really shot up well.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 2, 2010)

by the way, for front squats, anyone have suggestions as to holding the bar so that my wrists arent hyperextended? I power clean the weight from the floor and dont like using a squat rack.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 2, 2010)

*September 2nd 2010: Training Log 

**Back and Triceps 
*- Off the floor Deads: 115lbs x 10 / 135lbs x 8 / 155lbs x 5 x 2 (PR) 
- Bent Over BB Rows: 50lbs x 12 / 70lbs x 8 x 3 (PR) 
- Bent Over Single Arm DB Rows: 25lbs x 8 / 30lbs x 8 (PR) 
- Cable Latpulldowns / Close Grip Underhand Pulldowns: 35lbs just to get a bit of lat work in so I dont get in trouble  
- Close Grip BB Bench Press: 50lbs x 12 / 60lbs x 10 / 70lbs x 8 (PR) 
- Drop Down: Cable Rope Pulldowns: 50lbs / 40lbs / 30lbs x 3 x many reps 
- Leg Press Calf Raises: 150lbs x 18 x 3 

_*Training Summary: *_Lots of notes from this workout. Deads were too light to start with so next time I will warm up with 135lbs and go from there. There is no T-Bar at the gym so I did bent over BB rows. I picked up the 50lb BB and it felt like 20lbs .. lol. Close grip bench press = hate them because I dont feel like it targets my triceps enough and hurts my wrist. I much rather do skull crushers. Jugs? Can I pleasssssssse?! Rope pulldowns were good and I thought that my triceps wouldnt be finished after my sets but I was wrong again. Leg Press Calf raises suck but then again calfs in general suck the big one ! 

_*Feelings: *_Good workout over all but my lats felt so big that I was spilling out of my top. The Canadian Dragon Boat team asked me to join them for the Canadians next year. I have never rowed in a team before in a dragon boat so we will see. I am assuming they saw my back width and thought I might be good at it. lol. Missing my training partner however people in the gym seem very willing to help me out .. so that is good  

I am SUPER pumped to do Leg Day Two with Ham focus and cannot wait to try the GHRs. Just a few more days !! 

Biceps and chest are sore as are the quads from yesterday so I am feeling good and overall very strong. One of the WBFF Pro Fitness models came up to me at the gym today (she never talks to me) and asked if I was preparing for the show on Sept 18th. I was astounded and said "oh goodness no the show I am working on is in 34 weeks"  

Things are going well and I am managing to get through each day one step at a time and dealing with each stress little by little. Life is not easy right now BUT I am managing and training really helps me to keep focus. Thanks for reading my peeps


----------



## JennyB (Sep 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> by the way, for front squats, anyone have suggestions as to holding the bar so that my wrists arent hyperextended? I power clean the weight from the floor and dont like using a squat rack.



What about crossing your arms and keep the elbows up like a genie?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 2, 2010)

JennyB said:


> What about crossing your arms and keep the elbows up like a genie?


"walk like Frankenstein into the bar and where you end up is where you should be"....
ring a bell?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 2, 2010)

Yah that rings a bell .. heard it somewhere before


----------



## Built (Sep 2, 2010)

You have got one WICKED strong back. 

Skullcrushers will be fine. Decline bench works well, too, and if your shoulders don't hate you for it, between-bench dips are the freaking bomb for tris. I love what those do for my tris - stupid right shoulder says otherwise, however. <fumes>

Interesting coincidence that you were approached by a WBBF pro now that you're doing heavy compounds.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 2, 2010)

Built said:


> You have got one WICKED strong back.
> 
> Skullcrushers will be fine. Decline bench works well, too, and if your shoulders don't hate you for it, between-bench dips are the freaking bomb for tris. I love what those do for my tris - stupid right shoulder says otherwise, however. <fumes>
> 
> Interesting coincidence that you were approached by a WBBF pro now that you're doing heavy compounds.



Thanks B. 

Bench dips are good but I usually put my feet on a ball because two benches is too easy .. regular hanging dips too hard. 

Yes VERY interesting .. I would have to say that she typically had very odd workouts for her cut down as well and then when I started doing circuits for some reason she also started doing similar exercises .. hmmm .. It doesnt really matter to me as long as there is no hidden agenda .. I have a feeling there might be.


----------



## Built (Sep 2, 2010)

Toss a plate on your lap to do the bench dips. I'm in a youtube doing 'em with a couple of plates on my lap here.






YouTube Video











Lots of hidden agendas out there. Too many.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 2, 2010)

^ perfect .. adding those to the workout next week and taking out those friggin CG Bench presses .. should I do Skull Crushers at 5 sets and then 3 sets of dips?


----------



## Built (Sep 2, 2010)

Whichever is the heaviest work for you, use that for the 5-rep stuff. the higher rep stuff, you can use skulls or dips, and the 12 rep stuff use something like rope pushdowns.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 2, 2010)

OK 
- BB Skull Crushers : 5 x 5 
- Dips : 3 x 8
- Rope Pulldowns : 3 x 12


----------



## Sam yosemite (Sep 2, 2010)

*Great job!*

Wow! Those are some pretty good goals!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 2, 2010)

Built said:


> Toss a plate on your lap to do the bench dips. I'm in a youtube doing 'em with a couple of plates on my lap here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aint she cute? Hey MA where did you get those plastic weight plates?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 2, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ perfect .. adding those to the workout next week and taking out those friggin CG Bench presses .. should I do Skull Crushers at 5 sets and then 3 sets of dips?


Jenny, you cursed. Friggin is a bad word.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 2, 2010)

Sam yosemite said:


> Wow! Those are some pretty good goals!



Thanks .. lofty goals .. checking them off as I achieve them  



juggernaut said:


> Jenny, you cursed. Friggin is a bad word.



I have done alot of cursing over the past week. lol. I even cursed at you yesterday .. and I am assuming tomorrow


----------



## JennyB (Sep 2, 2010)

WAIT !! What the hell am I suppose to do tomorrow 

This week I altered things because I was sore and so I did:
- Shoulders and Abs : Monday
- Chest and Biceps : Tuesday
- Quads : Wednesday
- Back and Biceps : Thursday

There aint no way I am taking a day off ... so dont even think about it !!

I have ham day left but did deads today .. hams are pretty stiff and sore from yesterdays quad day .. HELP !!!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 2, 2010)

OMG I am at 2400 calories .. ate pb and banana like i was told not too .. i am still hungry .. give me strength to go to bed before i eat more. lol


----------



## Built (Sep 2, 2010)

Just eat. Let's get your diet sorted out so you feel more comfortable.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> WAIT !! What the hell am I suppose to do tomorrow
> 
> This week I altered things because I was sore and so I did:
> - Shoulders and Abs : Monday
> ...


FIXED!
Jenny if you dont rest, you dont grow. Basic rules of physiology. 
Shut up and rest...love ya sweety, but goddamn you're fucking stubborn.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 3, 2010)

JUGGY !!! 

Thanks for the switch up. 
Since I havent done hams yet and I was wondering if I can PLEASE do cardio today and some abs and then hams tomorrow and rest Sunday!!!!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 3, 2010)

and yes I am VERY stubborn


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> JUGGY !!!
> 
> Thanks for the switch up.
> Since I havent done hams yet and I was wondering if I can PLEASE do cardio today and some abs and then hams tomorrow and rest Sunday!!!!



Active rest means cardio ONLY. Stop being a twinkie. Abs can and should be done twice a week, on squat day and deads day. The reason I feel is that you dont need to blast the shit out of them because they are already getting hit indirectly from stabilization.


----------



## FMJ (Sep 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Active rest means cardio ONLY. Stop being a twinkie. Abs can and should be done twice a week, on squat day and deads day. The reason I feel is that you dont need to blast the shit out of them because they are already getting hit indirectly from stabilization.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Active rest means cardio ONLY. Stop being a twinkie. Abs can and should be done twice a week, on squat day and deads day. The reason I feel is that you dont need to blast the shit out of them because they are already getting hit indirectly from stabilization.



Well you just put me in my place didnt you  
ALLLLRIGHT !! I submit to the JUGGY. 
P.S I only did abs once this week cause the squat and dead day killed me. 

FMJ : You pop in here unannounced after about 1 month and you bring a twinkie!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Well you just put me in my place didnt you
> ALLLLRIGHT !! I submit to the JUGGY.
> P.S I only did abs once this week cause the squat and dead day killed me.
> 
> FMJ : You pop in here unannounced after about 1 month and you bring a twinkie!!!



I love when girls get submissive...especially the hotties.


----------



## FMJ (Sep 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> FMJ : You pop in here unannounced after about 1 month and you bring a twinkie!!!


 
LOL! I was always taught to never arrive at someones place without bringing cake.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I love when girls get submissive...especially the hotties.



I love the fact that you thought the comment was submissive .. then I put a machine gun smiley in the next sentance. So I spent my afternoon at the law courts and didnt get to the gym .. There is a my rest .. I might go for a fast walk this evening to burn off some steam .. One of the worst days in a long time .. Oh and did I mention I broke down and consumed a filet o fish, cheeseburger and fries? Sorry I was crying my eyes out and it was the only thing I could think of that would make me smile again .. Pathetic I know.



FMJ said:


> LOL! I was always taught to never arrive at someones place without bringing cake.



Good thing I hate cake and twinkies are a yankee thang  Thanks though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2010)

Filet of fish, cheeseburger and fries sounds good to me


----------



## JennyB (Sep 3, 2010)

^ 1600 calories and I have only eaten two meals ... oh goodness NOT GOOD


----------



## JennyB (Sep 3, 2010)

And now DEEP THoughts with Jenny B 

So this morning I had an arguement / discussion with my grandmother about nutrition labels and the dumbass %'s for the RDA of nutrients. It amazes me that the general public has no idea what they mean, what those values are, why they dont make sense, and what they are consuming. 

A year ago I started teaching her about reading the labels and ingredient lists on all her foods. Just that simple act has caused her to change her eating habits. She eats alot better and is quite open to learning. 

What drives me nuts is that she STILL looks at those STUPID ASS percentages. I keep telling her over and over that they mean nothing if you dont know what the RDA are and if they apply to you. Its not her that I am frustrated at .. its the fact that no one teaches people about this stuff.

HOW the hell can you have standard RDA for calcium, vitamin c ... anything for that matter? You are trying to tell me that the RDA for a 10 year old boy is the same as a 85 year old woman and a pregnant woman and someone that has an autoimmune disease? GRRRRR .

Ok thats my rant for the day.


----------



## Marat (Sep 3, 2010)

For what it's worth: The RDAs are designed for adults who are not in a disease state, including pregnancy.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes but no one educates people what they even mean and how many mg each RDA is plus what the hell is an average non-diseased adult now adays? An obese 45 year old man who's idea of activity is sitting on the couch watching tv?


----------



## Built (Sep 3, 2010)

I have presented fitday to groups of middle-school students. Yep, explained the rules (maintenance calories should be close to 15 x bodyweight, protein minimum 1g/lb lean mass, fat minimum 0.5g/lb lean mass, fibre minimum 25g) and had them set up a "day" for me. I had 11 year olds hollering out "chocolate ice cream" and "beer" - so I entered it and showed them what it turned into on fitday. It didn't take them very long to realize I'd need to trade in the ice cream and beer diet for steak, broccoli, walnuts etc. or I wouldn't get in my protein and fibre requirements. 

If 11 year olds can set up an aging bodybuilder's diet given ten minutes of instruction and a free online calorie tracker, why the hell do commercial foods need to have these cryptic nutrition labels?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 3, 2010)

Built said:


> I have presented fitday to groups of middle-school students. Yep, explained the rules (maintenance calories should be close to 15 x bodyweight, protein minimum 1g/lb lean mass, fat minimum 0.5g/lb lean mass, fibre minimum 25g) and had them set up a "day" for me. I had 11 year olds hollering out "chocolate ice cream" and "beer" - so I entered it and showed them what it turned into on fitday. It didn't take them very long to realize I'd need to trade in the ice cream and beer diet for steak, broccoli, walnuts etc. or I wouldn't get in my protein and fibre requirements.
> 
> If 11 year olds can set up an aging bodybuilder's diet given ten minutes of instruction and a free online calorie tracker, why the hell do commercial foods need to have these cryptic nutrition labels?



To confuse poor people into eating their shitty ass foods is my guess.


----------



## Marat (Sep 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> how many mg each RDA is plus what the hell is an average non-diseased adult now adays?



Practically speaking, no idea. I spent years formally studying nutrition and I could say with confidence the people setting the standards know far less about the prevention of chronic disease through diet than you do.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> To confuse poor people into eating their shitty ass foods is my guess.


 EXACTLY.  But not just poor people, I would say the general public....


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> To confuse poor people into eating their shitty ass foods is my guess.



somebody's craaaankyyyy


----------



## JennyB (Sep 3, 2010)

Yah I was TOTALLY Miss Poopy Pants today .. but I am done with that and tomorrow is GHR day


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Yah I was TOTALLY Miss Poopy Pants today .. but I am done with that and tomorrow is GHR day



have fun  blasting them!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 4, 2010)

Notice your doing the GHR raises, we havnt got a machine to do them in out gym so never tried them, probably a good thing though as they look hard lol.
Jenny do you ever do Good mornings? i found my hamstrings didnt really start to make noticeable gains until i threw them into my routine, i do RDL's too but good mornings definately have the edge for me.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 4, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Notice your doing the GHR raises, we havnt got a machine to do them in out gym so never tried them, probably a good thing though as they look hard lol.
> Jenny do you ever do Good mornings? i found my hamstrings didnt really start to make noticeable gains until i threw them into my routine, i do RDL's too but good mornings definately have the edge for me.



Dave, anchor your feet under a dumbbell rack. Out a bosu ball or a rolled up mat under your knees for cushioning. Also, don't be a bitch and just fucking do them!!!!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Dave, anchor your feet under a dumbbell rack. Out a bosu ball or a rolled up mat under your knees for cushioning. Also, don't be a bitch and just fucking do them!!!!


 
 wasnt expecting that last sentence. Ill give it a try next hammy day then and try not to be too much of a bitch about it, you definately have a way with words Jugg.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 4, 2010)

davegmb said:


> wasnt expecting that last sentence. Ill give it a try next hammy day then and try not to be too much of a bitch about it, you definately have a way with words Jugg.



I like to be honest


----------



## JennyB (Sep 4, 2010)

davegmb said:


> wasnt expecting that last sentence. Ill give it a try next hammy day then and try not to be too much of a bitch about it, you definately have a way with words Jugg.



Oh goodness I see that there is some ball busting going on in here 
Thanks for the tips D! My hams are coming along and making some gains and they tend to work really well with deads (of all sorts). Plus apparently a friend of mine that works at the gym told me yesterday that a few of the guys want to thank JUGS for my new routine since they include 4 days of booty revealing exercises  MEN seriously!! lol 

Off to killem !!!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 4, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Oh goodness I see that there is some ball busting going on in here
> Thanks for the tips D! My hams are coming along and making some gains and they tend to work really well with deads (of all sorts). Plus apparently a friend of mine that works at the gym told me yesterday that a few of the guys want to thank JUGS for my new routine since they include 4 days of booty revealing exercises  MEN seriously!! lol
> 
> Off to killem !!!!!!!



I'm honored would appreciate a video in return to *ass*ess your form.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 4, 2010)

By the way Jenny, I cant take all the credit, my mentor helped me to become who I am. Thank her.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 4, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Oh goodness I see that there is some ball busting going on in here
> Thanks for the tips D! My hams are coming along and making some gains and they tend to work really well with deads (of all sorts). Plus apparently a friend of mine that works at the gym told me yesterday that a few of the guys want to thank JUGS for my new routine since they include 4 days of booty revealing exercises  MEN seriously!! lol
> 
> Off to killem !!!!!!!


 
You love it really lol


----------



## JennyB (Sep 4, 2010)

*September 4th 2010: Training Log 

**Leg Day Two: Hammies !!  
*- Romanian Deads: 135lbs x 8 / 165lbs x 5 x 2 / 155lbs x 5 x 1 (PR) 
- GHRs (EFF YOU): 5 x 3
- DB Sumo Squats: 35lb plate x 8 x 3 
- Single Leg Hacks: 0 x 8 x 3 

_*Training Summary: *_I am too tired to type and I am crying because my hams hurt so much ... OK I am being dramatic BUTT that was a wicked and super duper workout thats for sure. Those GHRs are stupid hard and it took me a while to get the position right .. I actually wrote down "F-YOU" on my workout journal .. helped me not swear out loud. 

_*Feelings: *_REPEAT AFTER ME !!! I will get big I will get big I will have the best booty in the industry !!! lol . WHO needs a training partner


----------



## JennyB (Sep 4, 2010)

davegmb said:


> you love it really lol



caught


----------



## Built (Sep 4, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Those GHRs are stupid hard and it took me a while to get the position right .. I actually wrote down "F-YOU" on my workout journal.



<melts> ♥


----------



## JennyB (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks B  Your my effin hero for doing those GHRs in that video. Lets just say I was NOT so graceful. lol. I didnt really get where to put the bosu though...the only comfortable place to put it was under my shins...felt odd. 

*Calories for the week: 
*30th August: 2104
31st August: 2154
1st September: 2066
2nd September: 2710 (McDonalds Day) 
3rd September: 2204
4th September: 2329


----------



## Built (Sep 4, 2010)

I have ridiculous hamstrings; they seem to grow in my sleep. Quads, however, I had to make out of thin air, along with my shoulders. 

I put the bosu so my knees are on the inside edge of it, and my quads sit about in the middle of it when I'm stretched out. 

The fact that you did them at all is impressive. They're brutally hard to do.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 4, 2010)

Built said:


> I have ridiculous hamstrings; they seem to grow in my sleep. Quads, however, I had to make out of thin air, along with my shoulders.
> 
> I put the bosu so my knees are on the inside edge of it, and my quads sit about in the middle of it when I'm stretched out.
> 
> The fact that you did them at all is impressive. They're brutally hard to do.



I think that I am going to have a hard time with my quads as well. Sigh. 

Trust me I didnt look good doing them  Brutal doesnt even begin to explain.  Is more like it.


----------



## Built (Sep 4, 2010)

Just do the negatives. Bounce and push yourself up for the positives. 

Quads, I'm finding a huge help from doing between-bench glute-bridges as an activation exercise before I squat. Front squats were marvelous for quads, and quads need VOLUME more than heavy weight (although they need both to grow well). Try some plyos, too. I'm not at all a fan of plyos while cutting - they're just too damned taxing - but for bulking, plyos can be an excellent modality to stimulate growth. You ever do jump squats?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 4, 2010)

Built said:


> Just do the negatives. Bounce and push yourself up for the positives.
> 
> Quads, I'm finding a huge help from doing between-bench glute-bridges as an activation exercise before I squat. Front squats were marvelous for quads, and quads need VOLUME more than heavy weight (although they need both to grow well). Try some plyos, too. I'm not at all a fan of plyos while cutting - they're just too damned taxing - but for bulking, plyos can be an excellent modality to stimulate growth. You ever do jump squats?



Yes I can tell that the quad focused day program will hit them perfectly and the front squats are wicked. As for plyos I am the opposite and like doing them on a cut and I have done pretty much all of them ... and hated every minute ... If I tried to jump squat at 20lbs heavier then when I last did them ... lets just say I might not leave the floor ... and my heart would explode at the moment


----------



## Built (Sep 4, 2010)

Plyos are a very bad idea while cutting. They are simply too taxing to be done in a caloric deficit. Your body has to work very hard to recover from plyos, they really need to be a well-fed activity.


----------



## Built (Sep 4, 2010)

Jenny, go to my blog Got Built? » Open Source Fitness – Get started here
scroll down and read "how to do cardio if you must" - and start doing hill repeats twice a week for the next month. It'll bring up your work capacity so you don't get so winded. 

Just start easy and do 'em at a walk - 3.0 - 3.5 MPH is fine, with "home" at about a 3% - 5% grade, and the first increment starting at 8%.

Session one will be 20 minutes. For example:
1 minute: walk at 3.5 MPH, 5% grade
4 minutes: walk at 3.5 MPH, 8% grade

1 minute: walk at 3.5 MPH, 5% grade
4 minutes: walk at 3.5 MPH, 9% grade

1 minute: walk at 3.5 MPH, 5% grade
4 minutes: walk at 3.5 MPH, 10% grade

1 minute: walk at 3.5 MPH, 5% grade
4 minutes: walk at 3.5 MPH, 11% grade

Walk for a few minutes, 3 MPH, zero grade just to bring down your heart rate. 

Next session, add one more 5-minute interval: 

1 minute: walk at 3.5 MPH, 5% grade
4 minutes: walk at 3.5 MPH, 8% grade

1 minute: walk at 3.5 MPH, 5% grade
4 minutes: walk at 3.5 MPH, 9% grade

1 minute: walk at 3.5 MPH, 5% grade
4 minutes: walk at 3.5 MPH, 10% grade

1 minute: walk at 3.5 MPH, 5% grade
4 minutes: walk at 3.5 MPH, 11% grade

1 minute: walk at 3.5 MPH, 5% grade
4 minutes: walk at 3.5 MPH, 12% grade

Each subsequent session, add another 5-minute "hill" until you get up to 15% for the last hill. 

Then stop doing hills and just do any other kind of cardio, 20-30 minutes, twice a week - either on a training or a non-training day. 

This should keep up your conditioning enough that you don't get so winded on higher-rep work.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 5, 2010)

Built said:


> Jenny, go to my blog Got Built? » Open Source Fitness ??? Get started here
> scroll down and read "how to do cardio if you must" - and start doing hill repeats twice a week for the next month. It'll bring up your work capacity so you don't get so winded.
> 
> Just start easy and do 'em at a walk - 3.0 - 3.5 MPH is fine, with "home" at about a 3% - 5% grade, and the first increment starting at 8%.
> ...



nice


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 5, 2010)

Jenny, it's great to see your attitude change from insanely high volume work to actually changing to somewhat lower volume, yet hitting in a more effective manner. Good job, and keep it coming. I'm proud of your progress too!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 5, 2010)

Built said:


> Jenny, go to my blog Got Built? » Open Source Fitness ??? Get started here
> scroll down and read "how to do cardio if you must" - and start doing hill repeats twice a week for the next month. It'll bring up your work capacity so you don't get so winded.
> 
> Just start easy and do 'em at a walk - 3.0 - 3.5 MPH is fine, with "home" at about a 3% - 5% grade, and the first increment starting at 8%.
> ...



Thanks Built this helps alot I am pretty sure I can do 25 min of the above cardio right now and 15% incline isnt a problem for me. Plyos on the other hand are another thing BUT then again they should be hard  



juggernaut said:


> Jenny, it's great to see your attitude change from insanely high volume work to actually changing to somewhat lower volume, yet hitting in a more effective manner. Good job, and keep it coming. I'm proud of your progress too!



Thanks Jugs. See Im not THAT stubborn  BTW my legs feel super tight but in a conditioned tight way and not muscle soreness tight. It makes me beyond happy  

Just to recap. 
1. Incline cardio session of 25min a week
2. 2 other cardio sessions a week of 25min


----------



## Built (Sep 5, 2010)

That sounds good. 

The incline work isn't meant to KILL you - it's to build your heart stroke. Runners do these, they're called hill-repeats and they build work capacity. You should be breathing hard at the end, but not winded or feeling pukey. 

The plyo stuff while bulking, stuff like sprints and jump squats - these are not cardio. You take long rest breaks in between sets. They're to activate the stretch reflex and give you a fast eccentric in a limited ROM. This can be helpful to stimulate growth in stubborn areas - you know, like your calves, my delts, and our quads.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 5, 2010)

very nice damn journal.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 5, 2010)

Built said:


> That sounds good.
> 
> The incline work isn't meant to KILL you - it's to build your heart stroke. Runners do these, they're called hill-repeats and they build work capacity. You should be breathing hard at the end, but not winded or feeling pukey.
> 
> The plyo stuff while bulking, stuff like sprints and jump squats - these are not cardio. You take long rest breaks in between sets. They're to activate the stretch reflex and give you a fast eccentric in a limited ROM. This can be helpful to stimulate growth in stubborn areas - you know, like your calves, my delts, and our quads.



Gotcha! I have been doing hill-repeats for a while now and am happy to get back on them. 

Will leave the program as it is now and add the sprints and plyos next time around. My calves are not stubborn but those bloody quads are so plyos in 5 weeks it is  



Little Wing said:


> very nice damn journal.



Thanks LW. I hope that your happy and well


----------



## Phineas (Sep 5, 2010)

Holy shit, your numbers on romanians are incredible! Keep up the hard work. You're on top of things.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2010)

Very cool to see you progressing so well!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 5, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Holy shit, your numbers on romanians are incredible! Keep up the hard work. You're on top of things.



Thanks Phin .. the boys at the gym are impressed too  I am hoping to hit 170lbs this week!! Thanks for stopping by, your encouragement is appreciated!



JerseyDevil said:


> Very cool to see you progressing so well!



Thanks JD/Pops


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2010)

Pops!!!  LOL


----------



## davegmb (Sep 6, 2010)

POP's? JD? No, i think he's more like Daddy Cool lol que cheesy Boney M video






YouTube Video


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2010)

davegmb said:


> POP's? JD? No, i think he's more like Daddy Cool lol que cheesy Boney M video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do we want to know what you were searching for on youtube to come across this video ???  hahaha


----------



## davegmb (Sep 6, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Do we want to know what you were searching for on youtube to come across this video ??? hahaha


 
Haha ill never tell, i take it this wasnt a hit in the US then, kind of takes away from the joke lol


----------



## JennyB (Sep 6, 2010)

*Monday, September 6th 2010: Training Log 

Shoulders and Abs**: Legs were not quite ready  
*- Push Presses: 60lbs x 8 / 70lbs x 5 / 80lbs x 5 x 2 (PR) 
- Corner Presses: 35lb plate plus bar x 8 x 3 
- Superset: Arnolds: 30lbs x 8 / 30lbs x 5 / 25lbs x 5 
- Superset: DB Laterals: 17.5lbs x 5 / 15lbs x 5 x 2 
- Cable Rears: 7.5kg x 8 x 2 / 5.5kg x 8 x 1 
- Single Arm Lat Pulldowns: 25kg x 8 x 3 
- Triset: Weighted 45 degree obliques: 25lbs x 8 x 2 
- Triset: Weighted crunches: 6kg med ball x 20 x 2 
- Triset: Weighted russian twists with feet off the ground: 10lbs x 20 x 2 

_*Training Summary: *_Well I wasnt leaving the gym without a PR today so I pushed the push presses and hit 80lbs which I was proud of. I felt quite a bit weaker today and didnt like that but what can you do. Abs are boring the heck out of me and I couldnt motivate myself to do calves. I know I am bad. Its just a snoooooooze fest 

_*Feelings: *_Alright but not great. Scared that I might start loosing some strength and not keep hitting some PRs. Of course I know that I cannot increase weights all the time BUT I dont want to loose size or strength either. Legs feel great today and I ALMOST wore my workout skirt in the gym. I think I MIGHT giver a go tomorrow for quads. Scares the shit out of me BUT I know that if they are showing it will motivate me to push harder. If I can still feel my legs after the split squats tomorrow then I will give some jump squats a go BUT I am thinking that I will just be a wobbly mess. Positive thoughts though


----------



## JennyB (Sep 6, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Haha ill never tell, i take it this wasnt a hit in the US then, kind of takes away from the joke lol



I thought that it was funny as hell BUT I have to agree and wonder what the google search was ... BONE ME or BONEY?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 6, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I thought that it was funny as hell BUT I have to agree and wonder what the google search was ... BONE ME or BONEY?



Well, if anyone else doesnt say it, you can bone me, J.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 6, 2010)

Congrats on the PR


----------



## JennyB (Sep 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Well, if anyone else doesnt say it, you can bone me, J.



OMG you seriously are making me laugh today.



davegmb said:


> Congrats on the PR



Tanks D !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2010)

I thought I had strong hamstrings .... I tried the GHRs yesterday.   

They are tough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2010)

Got bone?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 7, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I thought I had strong hamstrings .... I tried the GHRs yesterday.
> 
> They are tough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I saw this in a Batman comic book years ago. I collect them ravenously. 

"Tough survives; weakness dies".


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I couldnt motivate myself to do calves. I know I am bad. Its just a snoooooooze fest




 Suck it up and get your a$$ to work. Putting them off will just make you freak about it later.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 7, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I thought I had strong hamstrings .... I tried the GHRs yesterday.
> 
> They are tough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tell me about it. Made me wanna cry but the butt and hams will love me for them later. 



JerseyDevil said:


> Got bone?



Not in AGES 



omerta2010 said:


> Suck it up and get your a$$ to work. Putting them off will just make you freak about it later.



OH NOT YOU TOO !! LORDY !! Jugs already gave me crap about it today. Promise to hit them the rest of the week. 

*September 7th 2010: Training Log 

**Leg Day Number One plus Cardio 
*- BB Front Squats: 45lbs x 12 / 85lbs x 9 / 95lbs x 6 x 2 (PR) 
- Narrow Stance Leg Press: 230lbs x 8 / 250lbs x 8 x 2
- Bulgarian DB Split Squats: 25lbs x 8 x 3 
- BB Walking Lunges: 30lbs x 14 x 3 
- 25min on the bike 

_*Training Summary: *_Didnt even bother worrying about the weight on the shoulders and just gaver. I will be able to go up next week for sure as I feel very comfortable doing them and I go past parallel. Legs were done as dinner by the end of this program again. Got new ab workout today so I am looking forward to doing that tomorrow with my workout .. along with my calve exercise .. cant wait for that 

_*Feelings: *_Got a good feeling in the gym today because my view was quite nice. lol. Cant blame a woman for enjoying the view when there is a rippling bb'er working out beside you with a killer smile  Sorry no other feelings. lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sometimes you need a little tough love.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice work on the front squats. But dont think you need to go to epic failure each and every time. Work the form with the hardest weight. I dont change weights up on clients until I absolutely know they can work the form properly for each and every set, as well as performing every rep for each set. In other words, I wont change the weight on a 5x5 scheme until they can handle more than five reps.


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice workout !   I get what you are sayin' about the weight on your shoulders, I get that too.   Some days it just totally blows my concentration.

But, yeah, ya gotta do it to have the nice ass


----------



## Built (Sep 8, 2010)

JennyB - nice work. 

Now, the fronts - you're doing some pretty high-rep work right up front. What do you think of doing the heavy stuff first, then the lighter stuff? How do you usually warm up your legs for heavy work?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 8, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Sometimes you need a little tough love.



I do and I appreciate it .. because now I will hear you and Jugs yelling on my shoulder to get it done  



juggernaut said:


> Nice work on the front squats. But dont think you need to go to epic failure each and every time. Work the form with the hardest weight. I dont change weights up on clients until I absolutely know they can work the form properly for each and every set, as well as performing every rep for each set. In other words, I wont change the weight on a 5x5 scheme until they can handle more than five reps.



Thanks J. I think that as my strength limits change it is tough but next week I will have a good starting point. I assure you that my form was good other than the fact that I was looking sideways in the mirror at some point to make sure my form was good. I wasnt near failure and could definately handle more than 5 reps. 



katt said:


> Nice workout !   I get what you are sayin' about the weight on your shoulders, I get that too.   Some days it just totally blows my concentration.
> 
> But, yeah, ya gotta do it to have the nice ass



Thanks K! The things I am willing to do to have a nice ass .. lets just say you DONT EVEN KNOW. 



Built said:


> JennyB - nice work.
> 
> Now, the fronts - you're doing some pretty high-rep work right up front. What do you think of doing the heavy stuff first, then the lighter stuff? How do you usually warm up your legs for heavy work?



Thanks B I appreciate that. The reason for the high rep stuff upfront was because last week I did the fronts pretty low weight just to get the feel of them and when I went to lift yesterday I was like ahhhhh this is nothing. I didnt want to overload it so I crept up. My leg warm up is usually the bar plus a few jump squats and a few deep deep squats to get my blood flowing. It works well. Next week I will do my 45lb warmup and then jump to 95lbs as I am positive I lift it with ease. Not sure I want to go higher but we will see. Its tough when my strength isnt really consistent at the moment. 

Loving the comments peeps ... the support is appreciated


----------



## JennyB (Sep 8, 2010)

*September 8th 2010: Training Log 

**Back / Triceps / Abs / and the wonderful Calves 
*- Off the floor Deads: 115lbs x 8 / 155lbs x 6 / 175lbs x 5 x 2 (PR) 
- Bent Over BB Rows: 70lbs x 8 x 3 
- Bent Over Single Arm DB Rows: 30lbs x 8 x 3 
- Weighted 2 Bench Dips: 25lbs x 10 / 45lbs x 6 x 2 
- Drop Down Tricep Rope Pulldowns: 22.5kgs/17.5kgs/12.5kgs x many x 3
- Seated Calf Raises: 50lbs x 15 x 3 
- Weighted Leg Raises / V-snaps: 10lbs x 10 x 3 
- Weighted 45 Degree Obliques: 35lb plate x 8 x 3 
- Plank Holds: 85sec / 70sec 

_*Training Summary: *_Found my max on the deads finally. 175lbs was a good weight and good warm-up weights. Heck I didnt even have my "viewing partner" to show off for. lol. Tricep workout was alright, the drop downs finished them off nicely. Calves are calves .. end of story but thanks to Jugs and O I did them  Mostly cause I heard your voices over my shoulder. Ab workout was good although I had to miss the last exercise because it was after 2pm and I am only allowed in the gym from 12-2  DONT ASK!! 

_*Feelings: *_Didnt get to sleep until almost 4am last night so I am tired and will need a nap VERY soon. My visual encouragement was not at the gym today although an old friend was there and it was good to see him. Workout felt good although I didnt like my workout pants  HEY its a girl thing .. you cannot have an A+ workout unless you like what your wearing or feel comfortable! Working on maybe gathering up the courage to wear the shorts/skirt this week for ham day .. although its pretty short so deads might be an issue .. although they are shorts with a skirt overtop .. Hmmm decisions decisions. Hehehe.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2010)

JennyB said:


> The things I am willing to do to have a nice ass .. lets just say you DONT EVEN KNOW.


 I leave for 5 days and now Jenny is striving for a nice ass? OMG.  You have the nicest ass on IM.... Bet me?  One word.... Rissole.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2010)

JennyB said:


> *September 8th 2010: Training Log *


----------



## JennyB (Sep 8, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I leave for 5 days and now Jenny is striving for a nice ass? OMG.  You have the nicest ass on IM.... Bet me?  One word.... Rissole.



To be honest I am striving to have the nicest ass in North America. lol 
Therefore I have some great asses to top! Rissy has issues and isnt here to defend my title so in the meantime I am working my butt off


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2010)

people are going to want pic's - Just sayin'..... lol


----------



## davegmb (Sep 8, 2010)

deadlift in a skirt! your not exactly going to be inconspicuous are you lol, i supose if youve got it flaunt it


----------



## JennyB (Sep 8, 2010)

^ D its a workout skirt that has shorts attached to it .. see link: lululemon athletica - Run:Reflection Skirt


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Thought I was the nicest ass in North America...I gotta work harder.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

^ You might be .. BUTT I am working hard to beat yah  I have a long way to go BUTT I am willing to do what it takes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ You might be .. BUTT I am working hard to beat yah  I have a long way to go BUTT I am willing to do what it takes



I want in on this comp........How do we judge the nicest   ?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I want in on this comp........How do we judge the nicest   ?



Well JUGS has my before pics and the after ones will be compared in April .. for me anyways .. I suppose the judges need to take a look at the following:
- tightness
- roundness
- ham/glute tie-in 
- overall appearance 

Sound good Yellow?!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Well JUGS has my before pics and the after ones will be compared in April .. for me anyways .. I suppose the judges need to take a look at the following:
> - tightness
> - roundness
> - ham/glute tie-in
> ...



Flexed and Natural (unflexed) pics too


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

^ Its a deal !! 

*September 8th 2010: Training Log 

**Chest / Biceps and the wonderful Calves 
*- BB Chest Press: 60lbs x 8 / 80lbs x 6 x 3 
- Incline DB Chest Press: 25lbs x 8 x 3 
- Pec Dec: 40lbs x 8 x 3 (hurt shoulders) 
- DB Preacher Curls: 20lbs x 8 / 7 / 6 
- Drop Down DB Hammers: 15lbs/12.5lbs/10lbs x lots x 3 
- Superset Weighted V-snaps: 10lbs x 15 x 3 
- Superset Bench Press Holds: 15sec x 3 
- Standing Calve Raises: 35lb plate x 15 x 3 

_*Training Summary: *_Back was pretty sore last night but did some passive stretching and heat and re-set the hips and now I am feeling better this morning. Had to tackle abs again today and did the calves (although I grumbled about it). Still feeling calves from yesterday. Good workout but chest is not exciting for me .. other than the fact that the gym hotty was also training chest. 

_*Feelings: *_I am pretty sick of not sleeping well at night! I am assuming its the stress and I really need to rectify that ASAP. My strength is still up there and today I looked SUPER tight and lean on the upper body and wanted to take a pic for you JUGS. Just didnt want to creep anyone in the gym out. lol. The gym is my oasis and therefore its tough for me to leave .. like a mother dragging her child out of a candy store!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2010)

Im not a fan of the pec dec, think it injures more people then it does good


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

Think I am heading back to the cable crossovers!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 9, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Think I am heading back to the cable crossovers!



Dumbbell Flies.


----------



## katt (Sep 9, 2010)

I remember the last time I did the pec dec in reverse for the back of your shoulders.... yep, I hurt myself.. I usually stay away from it now.  Today's workout was an exception.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Well JUGS has my before pics and the after ones will be compared in April .. for me anyways .. I suppose the judges need to take a look at the following:
> - tightness
> - roundness
> - ham/glute tie-in
> - overall appearance


You had better count me in on this! LOL. Seriously, include me in the judging of the before and after pics Sweetpea!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Dumbbell Flies* ARE GAY *







JerseyDevil said:


> You had better count me in on this! LOL. Seriously, include me in the judging of the before and after pics Sweetpea!



Ok JD you can be a judge. Just remember your also going to have to review naked man butts too 

OMG I WON THE LOTTERY !!!! 
I AM 100% SINGLE AND DONT HAVE TO LISTEN TO ANYONE BITCH ABOUT ANYTHING, I DO WHAT I WANT, WHEN I WANT, HOW I WANT!! (i had something else in there but deleted it )


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

NOTE TO SELF :: 175lb Deads are TOO MUCH !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 9, 2010)

JennyB said:


> NOTE TO SELF :: 175lb Deads are TOO MUCH !!


 So what did you manage to hurt?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 9, 2010)

JennyB said:


> OMG I WON THE LOTTERY !!!!
> I AM 100% SINGLE AND DONT HAVE TO LISTEN TO ANYONE BITCH ABOUT ANYTHING, I DO WHAT I WANT, WHEN I WANT, HOW I WANT!! (i had something else in there but deleted it )


 
Congrats   However should you really be advertising this hear. Who knows who's going to crawl out of the woodwork to chase you now.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> So what did you manage to hurt?



Well my back is hurting BUT I am thinking that it may be coming from my hip flexor. If its from there then I can blame it on JUGS 



omerta2010 said:


> Congrats   However should you really be advertising this hear. Who knows who's going to crawl out of the woodwork to chase you now.



Im going to leave this post alone. lol


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2010)

Thats great news Jenny, a big life changing win or just a welcome bit of extra cash?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2010)

Just remember dear old Pops


----------



## JennyB (Sep 10, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Thats great news Jenny, a big life changing win or just a welcome bit of extra cash?



OMG you people are such speed readers .. its not money .. I wish .. although being free really is just as good .. ok almost !! doesnt buy me new shoes though  



JerseyDevil said:


> Just remember dear old Pops



How could I forget !! 

O and JUGS are the ones that should be buying me new shoes/boots since my boots dont zip over my calves now


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2010)

JennyB said:


> O and JUGS are the ones that should be buying me new shoes/boots since my boots dont zip over my calves now



Are you talking about the boots that zip all the way to your mid thigh??


----------



## JennyB (Sep 10, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Are you talking about the boots that zip all the way to your mid thigh??



OKB (over the knee boots) .. I certainly am  I am sure that the men out there are excited that this year its the IT BOOT !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2010)

JennyB said:


> OKB (over the knee boots) .. I certainly am  I am sure that the men out there are excited that this year its the IT BOOT !!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 10, 2010)

*September 10th 2010: Training Log 

**Hams and Bootah!! 
*- Romanian Deads: 90lbs x 10 / 110lbs x 10 x 3 (see below) 
- Sumo Squats: 45lb plate x 8 x 3 
- GHRs: 5 x 3 (much better form)  
- Single Leg Hack Squat: Platform only x 8 x 3 

_*Training Summary: *_I decided to keep things on the light end today since my back is still a little sore. Worked to max butt kept the reps higher so I didnt bother the back or hip flexor. Legs feel great and if it wasnt freezing in the gym I would have worn my skirt/shorts .. promise.  

_*Feelings: *_This not sleeping until 4am thing has GOT TO STOP. Even if I eat right before I go to bed I am still waking up in the middle of the night STARVING!! I am eating as many calories as I can during the day but it doesnt seem to matter. Well I am heading out for a partah night tomorrow .. better load some B vitamins tonight  Bicep working tomorrow .. little drinks with no handles and a few martinis


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 10, 2010)

JennyB said:


> O and JUGS are the ones that should be buying me new shoes/boots since my boots dont zip over my calves now


 
Proof, I need proof.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 10, 2010)

Have a great weekend, first one to do whatever you want in a while. Have anything planned that you can share of course.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 10, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Proof, I need proof.



I will take pics next week as I struggle to do up the zippers! 



omerta2010 said:


> Have a great weekend, first one to do whatever you want in a while. Have anything planned that you can share of course.



Yes tonight I went to see a client then headed to a movie with one of my fav chicks. We then had a Starbucks injection and some jibber jabber now I am home prepping for tomorrow. 

Tomorrow is the gym for cardio then meeting a client. Meeting with some friends for another Starbucks injection. Then GF and I getting ready at my place and having din din here. Drinks at my boy-friends place and we are then heading out for copious amounts of liquid courage. He is our wing man and then we might have a FRIEND slumber party. All G-Rated of course! 

Sunday is my rest and recover day filled with food and family. 

Monday is the start of prepping and making plans to move and get a FT and PT job to giver and make some BIG moves.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 11, 2010)

JennyB said:


> OKB (over the knee boots) .. I certainly am  I am sure that the men out there are excited that this year its the IT BOOT !!


Not me.  I'm a leg man fo sho.  Why cover 2/3's of them?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 11, 2010)

Because your covering them with tight leather and a zipper !! That doesnt count only makes the legs look longer like they never end!!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 11, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Not me.  I'm a leg man fo sho.  Why cover 2/3's of them?


Boobs rule.  *(   *   ) (    *   )*


----------



## JennyB (Sep 11, 2010)

Boobs are over rated .. but that is only because I dont have any lol


----------



## Phineas (Sep 11, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Boobs are over rated .. but that is only because I dont have any lol



Pec-deck?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 12, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Pec-deck?


 fuck that. Jenny, get the biggest implants on this green earth!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 12, 2010)

Actually scratch that last thought. I have a client who has squared implants with the nips to the sides...it's the ugliest fucking boob job I've ever seen. I do like it when she bends for an RDL. She has great form.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 12, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> fuck that. Jenny, get the biggest implants on this green earth!



Boobs get in the way and they are heavy. I did go for a consultation a few months back and DD's looked the best with my frame and shoulders. The felt very odd though. JUGS your sense of humor this week is a bit off. lol

*September 12th 2010: Hangover Training Log 

**Cardio and Modified Abs 
*- Treadmill: 5min at 3% / 5min at 6% / 5min at 9% / 5min at 12% / 10min at 15% incline of course 
- 1000 skips a la Jenny B 
- Abs 

_*Training Summary: *_Cardio was necessary to sweat out all of the toxins from last night. GONG SHOW !! Had a good cardio session and didnt die so thats a good thing. Abs were just abs and there were 3 exercises but I am too tired to type them out  

_*Feelings:  *_Up to 430am .. need I saw more? And YES there was a post drinking cheeseburger involved along with a B12 injection before I went out and some water gulping this morning. OK NAP TIME !!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Boobs get in the way and they are heavy. I did go for a consultation a few months back and DD's looked the best with my frame and shoulders. The felt very odd though. JUGS your sense of humor this week is a bit off. lol
> 
> *September 12th 2010: Hangover Training Log *
> 
> ...


 

Fast food tastes nicest when your drunk FACT, so its allowed. 

Skipping is a brilliant exercise used to do alot when i was younger and went boxing training, really quickens up your foot work and great cardio.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 12, 2010)

D: Thanks for the McD approval  I started skipping a long time ago and I was known as the "skippin chick" at the gym until I started bulking and slowed down on the cardio. BUTT I cannot loose my title so I am starting up again 

OMG I think I drank toooo much last night because I just looked down at my right ankle and remembered what the hell I did last night. In 4inch heels I decided that it was a good idea to piggy back my friend Marc (185lbs) and my GF Brit (90lbs soaking wet) to the bar. Yah of course I did it .. I am a show off and had sour-puss-courage-itis .. however when Brit jumped off her 3inch heel went right into the side of my ankle .. as in pierce the skin .. It kinda hurt now that I think about it .. and remember it. NO I am not a drunk I just pose as one once in a blue moon. 

So I also was going to post these pics of what the nutrition was for last night .. but apparently I consumed the drink before posting .. yah I am a sad drinker .. cheap date.

Chilled Sour Puss on Ice : Pic 1 
Pecan Crusted Salmon with Brown and Wild Rice and Garden Beans : Pic 2


----------



## davegmb (Sep 12, 2010)

Its not a proper night out if you dont get a war wound to tell everyone about the next day.
Food looks nice, but i cant get into brown rice and pasta etc, ive tried them but just not my "cup of tea" so to speak lol


----------



## JennyB (Sep 12, 2010)

^ nice choice of words D! I dont like plain brown rice either BUT I mix a bag of wild rice with the brown basmati rice and cook it in chicken stalk and its deeeelish !! It kinda tastes like popcorn


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 13, 2010)

God I miss those types of weekends. College was so much fun.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 13, 2010)

what the hell is that?? It looks like someone took a really bad dooty.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 13, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> God I miss those types of weekends. College was so much fun.



Yah it was like College BUT NOT !! 



juggernaut said:


> what the hell is that?? It looks like someone took a really bad dooty.



Your aweful .. no food for you !!!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm having chicken salad and arugula with balsamic vinegar as we speak. Whatcha gonna do huh???


----------



## JennyB (Sep 14, 2010)

^ SNOOZE FEST  

*September 13th 2010: Training Log 

**Quads and stretching out that nasty hip flexor!! 
*- Front Squats: 85lbs x 8 / 6 x4 
- Narrow Stance Leg Press: 230lbs x 8 x 3 
- Bulgarian Split Squats: 25lbs x 8 x 3 
- Walking Lunges: 30lbs x 16 x 3 

_*Training Summary: *No PRs but thats ok because I know that I cannot have them every day. Busy day and workout was good. Legs and booty felt and looked good when I was doing my split squats so I am happy. _ 

_*Feelings: *_Emotional day as tomorrow marks the 2nd anniversary that I had my 2nd miscarriage. Its just a reflecting day and I did manage to have a good day regardless. New steps are being taken as I am moving to Alberta in just a few weeks to start a new chapter!! Onwards and upwards


----------



## JennyB (Sep 14, 2010)

I thought that I would post my nutrition from yesterday as well. 

Meal One: 3 slices of bacon, 1/4 cup beans, 1/2 cup egg whites
Meal Two: Protein shake and an apple 
Meal Three: Chicken breast and 3/4 cup brown/wild rice with tonkatsu sauce and pickled ginger 
Meal Four: Pollock and a fresh garden tomato 
Meal Five: Banana and PB (I know I know I was told not to have this anymore)
Meal Six: Crackers, cream cheese and pickled beets (dont ask) 
Meal Seven: Yogurt with Granola


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2010)

What are you going to do in Alberta?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 14, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ SNOOZE FEST
> 
> *September 13th 2010: Training Log
> 
> ...



Good workout. 

Keep your chin up.


----------



## katt (Sep 14, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I thought that I would post my nutrition from yesterday as well.
> 
> Meal One: 3 slices of bacon, 1/4 cup beans, 1/2 cup egg whites
> Meal Two: Protein shake and an apple
> ...



Actually the meal six looks like it would be really good, but I'm a great fan of pickled beets.. lol

I put mustard on my egg whites in the morning... most ppl look at me weird for that one.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 14, 2010)

beets? Come on katt. My dad made me eat them when I was a kid if I didnt eat breakfast. Havent missed beets since. Frickin gross!!


----------



## katt (Sep 14, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> beets? Come on katt. My dad made me eat them when I was a kid if I didnt eat breakfast. Havent missed beets since. Frickin gross!!



But they are pickled... that makes them more tasty


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2010)

katt said:


> But they are pickled... that makes them more tasty



Pickled Beets are GREAT!!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 14, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ SNOOZE FEST
> 
> _*Feelings: *_Emotional day as tomorrow marks the 2nd anniversary that I had my 2nd miscarriage. Its just a reflecting day and I did manage to have a good day regardless. New steps are being taken as I am moving to Alberta in just a few weeks to start a new chapter!! Onwards and upwards


 
Im sorry you had to go through that Jenny, hope something good happens in Alberta x


----------



## JennyB (Sep 14, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> What are you going to do in Alberta?



I am going to get focused .. keep developing the business .. work my arse off .. train like a mother effer .. and be a super star 



juggernaut said:


> Good workout.
> 
> Keep your chin up.



Thanks Jugs. FB PM coming. 



katt said:


> But they are pickled... that makes them more tasty



They certainly are tasty .. if they are pickled or if its borscht! You must be Ukranian Katt 



yellowmoomba said:


> Pickled Beets are GREAT!!



Ukranian FOR SURE 



davegmb said:


> Im sorry you had to go through that Jenny, hope something good happens in Alberta x



Thanks D. I am hoping that things look up as well. I dont tend to post or talk about everything that is going on BUT lets just say its been a ROUGH 2 years with the past 4 months being DRAMA filled with a capital D !! I am ready for greatness now


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2010)

Where are the videos and pics Big Talker.............................??????????


----------



## JennyB (Sep 14, 2010)

^ Kiss my arse Yellow .. its been a heavy duty week  You can ask Jugs for the naked booty shots I send him every two weeks  

Here is my dinner ... BETTER JUGS ??? 

Chicken thighs, ww pasta, zucchini, cremini / button / oyster mushrooms, garden tomatoes, basil and parsley


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 14, 2010)

gotttdamn!!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 14, 2010)

Is that a good thing? *scratches head*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ Kiss my arse Yellow .. its been a heavy duty week  You can ask Jugs for the naked booty shots I send him every two weeks
> 
> Here is my dinner ... BETTER JUGS ???
> 
> Chicken thighs, ww pasta, zucchini, cremini / button / oyster mushrooms, garden tomatoes, basil and parsley



Be careful talking about your naked booty shots.   You might give Jersey a heart attack .... LOL  .... being he is a arse (as you call it) guy.

That's a good looking dinner!!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 15, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Is that a good thing? *scratches head*



its a very good thing


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> You might give Jersey a heart attack .... LOL .... being he is a arse (as you call it) guy.


Ass and legs....yummy!  

That dinner looks yummy too...


----------



## JennyB (Sep 15, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Be careful talking about your naked booty shots.   You might give Jersey a heart attack .... LOL  .... being he is a arse (as you call it) guy.
> 
> That's a good looking dinner!!



He is actually a booby man .. see posts above lol
No heart attack so far! 



JerseyDevil said:


> Ass and legs....yummy!
> 
> That dinner looks yummy too...



Thanks pops  

*September 14th 2010: Training Log 

**Shoulders, Minor Lats/Wings and Calves (because I am a good girl)  
*- Push Press: 70lbs x 8 / 6 / 80lbs x 5 x 3  
- Corner Presses: 0 bar plus 45lbs x 8 x 3 (PR) 
- Superset Arnolds: 25lbs x 8 / 6 x 2
- Superset Laterals: 15lbs x 5 x 3 
- Seated Calf Raises: 50lbs x 15 x 3 
- Cable Rears: 7.5kg x 8 x 3 
- Single Arm Cable Lat Pulldowns: 20kg x 8 x 3 

_*Training Summary: *I was determined to get a PR today so I pushed hard and got those corner presses done! Was happy about that. Workout felt good and didnt get to 8 reps on my superset because I pushed so hard with the corner presses .. but no biggy. _ 

_*Feelings: *_Packed up a storm and felt really good. Food was spot on other than the grapefruit and chilled vodka to help me sleep  Hey it had Splenda in it


----------



## katt (Sep 15, 2010)

That dinner looked amazing! I'll have to try that one 

on another note, what is a corner press?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 15, 2010)

katt said:


> That dinner looked amazing! I'll have to try that one
> 
> on another note, what is a corner press?



Place an olympic bar into a corner. Add weight to one side, and with both hands, bring it to shoulder level. Release one of the hands, facing the bar. Press it in a military press fashion. 

YouTube - Jen - BB Corner Press - Women


----------



## katt (Sep 15, 2010)

oh ok,, I've seen this done only once the whole time I've been going to the gym....


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 15, 2010)

katt said:


> oh ok,, I've seen this done only once the whole time I've been going to the gym....



It's a staple in my repertoire if a client has a shoulder/rotator cuff issue.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm going to try them on friday. Should be interesting as I've already had people staring with the new stuff I'm trying aka: barbell hacks, and the split squats.

The barbell hacks I think tripped them out the most, well either that or the fact I was doing with only quarters on the sides to try to get the form right. 

How you doing today Jenny?


----------



## katt (Sep 15, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm going to try them on friday. Should be interesting as I've already had people staring with the new stuff I'm trying aka: barbell hacks, and the split squats.
> 
> The barbell hacks I think tripped them out the most, well either that or the fact I was doing with only quarters on the sides to try to get the form right.
> 
> How you doing today Jenny?



lol - I tried the barbell hacks too... can you say awkward???   I definitely  had to do lighter weight to get the form down, I can relate to that one.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 15, 2010)

I am good O. Just pluggin through my 6 foot long list of "things to do" before I move. Starbucks helps me plow through lists like nobodies business so I am pretty happy. 

Workout was alright and I mixed things up a bit because I am starting to get bored of the exercises already. 

*September 15th 2010: Training Log 

**Back, Triceps and Calves (because I am a good girl)  
*- Off the floor deads: 115lbs x 8 / 155lbs x 5 x 3 
- Bent over bb rows: 70lbs x 8 x 3 
- Straight arm cable pressdowns (LOVE THEM AND MISSED THEM): 70lbs x 8 x 3 
- Bench Dips: 45lbs x 8 / 35lbs x 6 x 2 
- Drop Down Rope Cable Pulldowns: 50lbs/40lbs/30lbs x 1  40lbs/30lbs/20lbs x 2 
- Leg Press Calf Raises: 130lbs x 15 x 3 

_*Training Summary: *The straight arm pushdowns felt good and I was happy for the change. Bench dips were super tough and I felt a slight twinge on the 45lb plate so I dropped the weight for the last two sets. Calves were actually kinda fun today ... but dont tell JUGS  _ 

_*Feelings:  *_Alrighty. Busy as a bee trying to get all packed up and organized for the move. Organizing organizing organizing .. the name of the game !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

Calves  

Nice numbers on the deads to.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2010)

JennyB said:


> - Straight arm cable pressdowns (LOVE THEM AND MISSED THEM):



A compound movement and straight arm cable pressdowns rock for triceps!!!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 15, 2010)

O: Thanks .. Jugs actually was impressed with my calf pic this week so I must be training them  .. The deads were down from last week at 175lbs but it was the best I could do today! 

JD: I totally agree! Loved that combo today.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2010)

JennyB said:


> O: Thanks .. Jugs actually was impressed with my calf pic this week so I must be training them  .. The deads were down from last week at 175lbs but it was the best I could do today!
> 
> JD: I totally agree! Loved that combo today.


Where do I and O sign up to get these progress pics?  We are family ya know


----------



## JennyB (Sep 15, 2010)

I will post the pics when I have my after pics


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


>


 What JD said times infinity 

I can see your trainer in oct is going to have fun since you can't go on a program more than 2 weeks without getting bored.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> What JD said times infinity
> 
> I can see your trainer in oct is going to have fun since you can't go on a program more than 2 weeks without getting bored.



Why would you say that? She had help and is sticking to what she's doing. I dont see a discrepancy.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Workout was alright and I mixed things up a bit because I am starting to get bored of the exercises already.


 
That is just how I read the above statement she made yesterday.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 16, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> What JD said times infinity
> 
> I can see your trainer in oct is going to have fun since you can't go on a program more than 2 weeks without getting bored.



Well I have emailed my trainer and told her that I want to postpone training with her until November since I wanna work with JUGS for another month. Yes JUGS probably finds me challenging BUT its been over 3 weeks lol 



juggernaut said:


> Why would you say that? She had help and is sticking to what she's doing. I dont see a discrepancy.



I am sticking with it but I think what O is trying to say is that I get bored fast .. I totally agree with the fact that all my coaches .. JUGS/B and Emily will at one (or one hundred) point in time want to kill me for being so difficult  

Ok now back to business. 

*September 16th 2010: Training Log 

**Hams and booty booty booty !!  
*- Romanian Deads: 115lbs x 8 / 155lbs x 5 x 4 
- GHRS: FU you mother effin !! 8 / 6 / 5 
- BB Sumo Squats: 40lbs x 8 / 50lbs x 8 x 2 
- Single Leg Butt Blaster: 75lbs x 8 / 95lbs x 8 x 2 
- 25min on the bike 

_*Training Summary: *Holy mother effin goodness! KILLED the hams and booty and had to change up the last exercise because I wanted to perk the butt up and work it hard. Lets just say if I had not gotten on the bike I would have needed a wheelchair to roll out of the gym. GHRs = I HATE YOU!. Sumo Squats were MUCH better with a BB but I know I will have some broken blood vessels on my shoulders tomorrow. Bike felt good and I could have sworn that I felt 2 leg cuts while biking. I must have looked weird feeling up my own legs on the bike .. but I didnt care I was happy. I think that my gym skirt might be worn next week since it will be my last week in that gym anyways!  _ 

_*Feelings:  *_Holy mother I havent sat down since this morning other than on the bike to do cardio! Busy day and it will not let up until I leave in 10 days! I am trying to schedule in everyone so that I can say goodbye .. but its tough. My life for the next 10 days is scheduled down to every 15min .. just the way I like it .. everything is scheduled around my training of course  You know your focused on bringing home the gold when you get behind in your daily schedule and were suppose to go to a business networking event and cancelled because it conflicted with your workout time .. its my focus and NOTHING will change that .. in it to win it !!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yep that's exactly what I was getting at.

Good workout today.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice workout!  What is a single leg Butt Blaster? Sounds pornographic


----------



## JennyB (Sep 17, 2010)

O: Thanks it felt super duper 

JD: Its this machine: YouTube - glute ham machine


----------



## Phineas (Sep 17, 2010)

YouTube - Sir Mix A Lot Baby Got Back Best Quality


----------



## JennyB (Sep 17, 2010)

Well peeps .. I have alot going on over here with the move and the usual mother effin drama with friends .. therefore I wont be posting for a few days to take a rest .. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 18, 2010)

JennyB said:


> O: Thanks it felt super duper
> 
> JD: Its this machine: YouTube - glute ham machine



Scrap the machine and try a 1-legged SHELC. Machines suck for hammy development. This also hits your abs too in a nasty way.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 18, 2010)

Done and Done Jugs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Well peeps .. I have alot going on over here with the move and the usual mother effin drama with friends .. therefore I wont be posting for a few days to take a rest .. Hugs to everyone.



I think you are addicted to IM!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 18, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I think you are addicted to IM!!


...and your not?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 20, 2010)

**stands up** Hi I'm Omerta, and I'm addicted to IM.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 20, 2010)

JennyB said:


> .... Hugs to everyone.



That's it? That's all I mean to you? Hugs? After all these years?

*JENNNNNAAAAY!*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> ...and your not?



Whoooooooooo?  Me ?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 20, 2010)

STOP WHORING WHILE I AM AWAY !!  Just stopping in for a second before I pass out to tell everyone I am alive .. still kicking .. positive stuff is starting to happen and I believe that this is only the beginning .. HIT A PR today with Front Squats (115lbs) .. New nutrition program coming next week .. going to cut down for a few weeks to shed some crap out of my system and drop some water that I am carrying around for some reason .. Gotta run .. well sleep .. talk next week .. STOP WHORING


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> .. STOP WHORING


But we are so good at it 

Good luck Jen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2010)

she should know better than that.... of course people are going to whore up your journal when you're gone..


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2010)

hope everything settles down with the drama. whoooooo needs it? not me.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey IMers  No dont really call me  I am too busy and TIRED! 

Well I thought that I would scoot on over to post my workout from today because it was ROCKIN 

Before I do that YESTERDAY I did quads and after I killed my legs and had a hard time walking over to the bike .. BUT I jumped on and did 15min of med resistance and 10 min of 45sec hard stand up bike sprints. HOLY MOTHER! My legs feel wicked today and I am hoping that I can continue this on my quad days! 

Ok on to todays performance !! 

*September 21st 2010: Training Log 

**Shoulders and Abs!!  
*- Push Presses: 70lbs x 5 / 80lbs x 5 / 90lbs x 5 x 2 / 100lbs x 5 PR BABY!!
- Corner Presses: O + 45 x 8 x 3
- Superset DB Arnolds: 25lbs x 8 x 3 
- Superset DB Laterals: 15lbs x 5 x 3 
- Cable Rears: 7.5kg x 8 x 3 
- Single Arm Lat Pulldowns: 20kg x 8 x 3 
- Weighted Leg Lifts: 12.5lbs x 10 x 3 
- Med Ball Twists: 15lbs x 20 x 3 

_*Training Summary: *_Had a wicked workout and shoulders were screaming. I was super pumped that I lifted 100lbs for push presses and a few guys were very impressed. How can you tell I like to show off  I forgot to do calves .. honestly I did .. Will do them tomorrow with back and triceps. Only 3 more workouts in my gym .. gonna miss it!  

_*Feelings:  *_Well I went on a date last night. Haha. I wasnt going to go but my friends made me and I was glad that I did. I had fun and he is a really nice guy. I am VERY focused on the move and doing what I need to do for the next chapter of my life. PUMPED for the move Saturday I am on the road!!! Gotta run and do 1035886 million things. Ciao lovers !!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn girl ... you have some strong shoulders!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 22, 2010)

12.5 on the leg raises...nice.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> 12.5 on the leg raises...nice.



Thanks Jugs .. Flexors were still a bit tight .. I actually did more of a V-snap because the leg raises were not enough for me lol



yellowmoomba said:


> Damn girl ... you have some strong shoulders!!!



Thanks! I am thinking that I might actually be able to throw 110lb down next week .. considering its a new gym and I will want to make my mark lol


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 22, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Thanks Jugs .. Flexors were still a bit tight .. I actually did more of a V-snap because the leg raises were not enough for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am thinking that I might actually be able to throw 110lb down next week .. considering its a new gym and I will want to make my mark lol



Relax, you have a cut coming up. Dont expect stellar performance under a cut. The objective is to knock out the glycogen and water.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 22, 2010)

Can you say, "Glycogen depletion workout?" muhahahahahahahahahaaaaaa


----------



## JennyB (Sep 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Relax, you have a cut coming up. Dont expect stellar performance under a cut. The objective is to knock out the glycogen and water.



RELAX is your favorite word to say to me isnt it ?? I am a hyper thing so that will never really happen .. see competition schedule in gmail docs for proof 



juggernaut said:


> Can you say, "Glycogen depletion workout?" muhahahahahahahahahaaaaaa



FUK FUK FUK FUK ... BUTT I will be coming back like a beast just not as far East  

*September 22nd 2010: Training Log 

**Back / Triceps and Calves .. Moooooooo!!  
*- BB Deads: YAH MOTHER EFFER !!! 110lbs x 8 / 155lbs x 5 / 165lbs x 5 / 175lbs x 5 x 2 PR PR PR PR 
- Bent Over BB Rows: 80lbs x 8 x 3 PR PR PR PR 
- Straight Arm Cable Pressdowns: 37.5kg x 8 x 3 PR PR PR 
- Laying Ez Bar Tri Extensions: 40lbs x 8 x 3 
- Drop Down Rope Pulldowns: 22.5kg / 17.5kg / 12.5kg x lots x 3 
- Leg Press Calf Raises: 150lbs / 130lbs / 110lbs 

_*Training Summary: *_What do you think? Look at the PR's baby !!! Enough said. 

_*Feelings:  *_Can I get a Woot Woot?!!?!

Carb Depleting for 2 weeks =  all mixed into one !! 

BF testing done this evening and results are coming in soon. Gulp!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 22, 2010)

Carb depletion for beginning two days then the two workouts a week and you'll load up on delicious carbs at the end. 
Trust me, it's a like a phoenix out of the ashes at the end. It's-and I hate using this word-a journey. It's a journey into how tough and how driven you really are. The strong survive this with a newfound respect for dieting and the rigors of what you'll put yourself through.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Carb depletion for beginning two days then the two workouts a week and you'll load up on delicious carbs at the end.
> Trust me, it's a like a phoenix out of the ashes at the end. It's-and I hate using this word-a journey. It's a journey into how tough and how driven you really are. The strong survive this with a newfound respect for dieting and the rigors of what you'll put yourself through.



Well you know me and a challenge is all it takes .. and I am off to the races .. I am not afraid as I know I will come out on top in PRIME condition and ready to take off like a friggin jet !! WOOT WOOT BRING IT !! 

Just waiting on the BF% results. Unfortunately she only did 5 sites though so it wont be as accurate as I had hoped.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 23, 2010)

Think I'm a bad influence on you...you never cursed much...now? FRIGGIN???


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 23, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Just waiting on the BF% results. Unfortunately she only did 5 sites though so it wont be as accurate as I had hoped.


It will be accurate enough for me to assemble the macros so we're good to go.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 23, 2010)

JUGS: Yah your a potty mouth jersey kid  Friggin has always been here as has my ill spelled F word! Waiting ... waiting for my fat arse levels to show up !!


----------



## katt (Sep 23, 2010)

When is your comp again Jen?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 23, 2010)

30 weeks out Saturday .. not that I am counting .. April 23rd !! GO TIME !!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 23, 2010)

did you get your fat results yet? it shouldnt take that long. I give it back in 5 minutes. wtf?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 23, 2010)

maybe the calculator broke.


----------



## Sam yosemite (Sep 23, 2010)

Great information and good luck!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Sam! 

Got the results back and Jugs response was "tubbyyyyyyy" .. nice real nice !! 

Ok no posting until I am settled from the move .. leave at 5am Saturday and I just crashed and burned so I need to try to relax .. I tend to try to do too much at once .. obviously .. body is now rejecting me grrrrrrrrrr.

Have a great weekend everyone !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 23, 2010)

Not feeling the love.

.... and tubby?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 26, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Not feeling the love.
> 
> .... and tubby?


This was supposed to read "Not feeling the love ".

Hope the move is going well!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 26, 2010)

Hiya All !! 

Well I have officially moved provinces and Alberta is my home! 
Things are a little hectic trying to get settled .. but thats all part of moving. 
My 12 day PSMF is all set up and ready to go for tommorrow! 
Yippee Yippee Yie Yeah !! I may be grumpy for the next 12 days so please bare with me 

Depletion workout with some sprints in the morning and a whole lotta protein throughout the day! All the food is purchased and I am ready to rock it !! 

Just got home (new home) from visiting my sister in the mountains .. beautiful day and it was gorgeous with the leaves changing colors! 

Well I am enjoying my last carb portion for 12 days !! Gotta go enjoy it !!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 26, 2010)

^ You SERIOUSLY didnt just pop your mug in here to comment on the wildlife where I am living now .. tell me this isnt true !!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 27, 2010)

Have fun with the next two days of gut wrenching fun. Be near a garbage can.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey Jen, we're starting our PSMF together! 

Does this mean we've moved up to the next level of intimacy?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 27, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Have fun with the next two days of gut wrenching fun. Be near a garbage can.



Huh?! Why would I puke? Didnt you see the volume on my workouts before you got a hold of me? The only thing I might be puking from is the dextrose in my shake lol. GREAT I might have jinxed myself!! 



DaMayor said:


> Hey Jen, we're starting our PSMF together!
> 
> Does this mean we've moved up to the next level of intimacy?



It certainly does because we will be leaning on eachother like mad. LETS GO BUDDY !!! Thanks for the Jello idea  My raspberry Jello is setting in the fridge as we speak  DAY ONE buddy LETS GIVER !!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 27, 2010)

JennyB said:


> It certainly does because we will be leaning on eachother like mad. LETS GO BUDDY !!! Thanks for the Jello idea  My raspberry Jello is setting in the fridge as we speak  DAY ONE buddy LETS GIVER !!



Cool.

Aw crap! I forgot to buy jello!!!! Arrrrrgh! Oh well. I could honestly fast for a couple of days anyway, after all of the total JUNK I ate yesterday..Bleh! I don't see how people eat at buffets. They really gross me out anymore.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Cool.
> 
> Aw crap! I forgot to buy jello!!!! Arrrrrgh! Oh well. I could honestly fast for a couple of days anyway, after all of the total JUNK I ate yesterday..Bleh! I don't see how people eat at buffets. They really gross me out anymore.



mmmm buffetssss....


----------



## davegmb (Sep 27, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ You SERIOUSLY didnt just pop your mug in here to comment on the wildlife where I am living now .. tell me this isnt true !!


 
Thats no way to treat a guest jenny B


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Thats no way to treat a guest jenny B


 Trust me, dg loves the abuse.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 27, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I may be grumpy for the next 12 days so please bare with me


 
 jenny now has a license to say whatever she wants.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Cool.
> 
> Aw crap! I forgot to buy jello!!!! Arrrrrgh! Oh well. I could honestly fast for a couple of days anyway, after all of the total JUNK I ate yesterday..Bleh! I don't see how people eat at buffets. They really gross me out anymore.



All I can say is THANK GOD FOR JELLO !! lol . No honestly I only ate 1/3 package today but it was heaven. Felt nauseous most of the day after that workout from HELL and the sprints that made me want to jump in front of traffic .. Who ever thought that someone could be excited to eat cucumbers for dinner!! How did day one go for you babe? 



davegmb said:


> Thats no way to treat a guest jenny B



DG is far from a guest .. He has been lurking for years and never posts .. other than about killing animals to get more protein .. maybe he just doesnt like me anymore  



omerta2010 said:


> jenny now has a license to say whatever she wants.



Wow I love O  I am pretty excited about this statement.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 27, 2010)

*PSMF (Pretty Stupid Mother Effin diet) DAY ONE 
**dont judge for spelling and grammar errors .. I am a ditz right now*

*Nutrition Summary. 
*Meal one: ground beef and egg whites: would have liked taco seasoning BUT when i went to pick it up last night at the grocery store I realized there were carbs in it .. I literally swore out loud in the aisle
Meal two: during workout (from hell) protein shake .. i was carefully sipping this baby so i didnt finish it too quickly and want to die before i was done the workout (from hell)
Meal three: protein shake post-workout .. never thought that i would like protein shakes so much 
Meal four: boiled spinach and chicken breast .. wicked seasoning from IKEA so the hot sauce was just added flavor .. felt like popeye eating the spinach
Meal five: tuna with mayo and celery .. i was out and about when this meal was due and i actually told someone to EFF off because they told me not to eat while driving .. they obviously have no idea what is going on here 
Meal six: fish and cucumbers with vinegar .. seriously i almost cried it tasted so good .. i will have dreams about the cucs 
Meal seven: 2 whole poached eggs with the perfect runnyness .. 1/2 cup egg whites and some horseradish dijon mustard .. you dont know how much you miss condiments until you cannot have them 

*Training Summary.
*I have little to nothing to say about this 2hr workout from hell .. honestly it wasnt that bad until i got to the leg supersets .. constant cramps and felt every single muscle .. then it was sprint time .. i actually texted coach "F U" while i was doing them .. i knew i was running but couldnt feel my legs .. so its hard to tell .. no other comment .. GROSS !! 

*Feelings about Day 1. 
*I was pretty nauseous most of the day and had a wicked headache .. withdrawl symptoms for sure .. 3 spoonfulls of Jello at the end of each meal helped with the cravings .. I kept going into the fridge to think about what i wanted to eat only to remember that i am on a program .. felt good that i didnt cave in even once .. the gum helped and tomorrow will be a good day!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 28, 2010)

She'll salt her way through this. She's a fighter. 
Cant understand why she doesnt like the depletion workouts. I love them. They're a rebirth. A sort of shedding the old skin, so to speak.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 28, 2010)

JennyB said:


> *PSMF (Pretty Stupid Mother Effin diet) DAY ONE
> **dont judge for spelling and grammar errors .. I am a ditz right now*
> 
> *Nutrition Summary.
> ...




What are your target numbers for fat, carbs, and protein? In other words, are you trying to stick to the 20g fat and 20g carbs? 
Taco seasoning, lol....that's a bunch of crap bound with corn starch, lol. And bad FAT? There's fat EVERYWHERE! We're surrounded by it!  I have been using a variety of mustards, hot sauce(s), and the horseradish mayo (1g fat per tsp) in moderation. I have also found that if you whisk a little bit of spicy brown or dijon mustard with a little bit of (dill) pickle juice, (yep the briny stuff surrounding your gherkins) add a pinch of artificial sweetener...nice little vinaigrette. Oh, and I don't know what kind of fish you've been eating, but I ran across some *Swai*...nice fillets, they sear up easily in a non-stick pan and stay firm and intact...I had some with cracked pepper and cilantro last night. 




> *Feelings about Day 1.
> *I was pretty nauseous most of the day and had a wicked headache .. withdrawl symptoms for sure .. 3 spoonfulls of Jello at the end of each meal helped with the cravings .. I kept going into the fridge to think about what i wanted to eat only to remember that i am on a program .. felt good that i didnt cave in even once .. the gum helped and tomorrow will be a good day!



I was having stomach issues yesterday myself. And I have had a headache from hell for two days, which is odd because I usually don't get this until day three or four....must be the stress of the diet....psychosomatic stuff, y'know.

Oh well, we've been here before.........we'll live.


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2010)

The first few days of that diet sucks! what am I sayin',, it sucks for 12 days.  But totally worth it in the end.. I'll be routing for ya!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2010)

Way to go Jen!  I KNOW you'll get through it.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> She'll salt her way through this. She's a fighter.
> Cant understand why she doesnt like the depletion workouts. I love them. They're a rebirth. A sort of shedding the old skin, so to speak.



Mmmm salt !! lol . As for your 2hr depletion workouts 



DaMayor said:


> What are your *target numbers for fat, carbs, and protein?* In other words, are you trying to stick to the 20g fat and 20g carbs?
> Taco seasoning, lol....that's a bunch of crap bound with corn starch, lol. And bad FAT? There's fat EVERYWHERE! We're surrounded by it!  I have been using a variety of *mustards, hot sauce(s), and the horseradish mayo (1g fat per tsp) in moderation. *I have also found that if you whisk a little bit of spicy brown or dijon mustard with a little bit of (dill) pickle juice, (yep the briny stuff surrounding your gherkins) add a pinch of artificial sweetener...nice little *vinaigrette*. Oh, and I don't know what kind of fish you've been eating, but I ran across some *Swai*...nice fillets, they sear up easily in a non-stick pan and stay firm and intact...I had some with cracked pepper and cilantro last night.
> 
> I was having stomach issues yesterday myself. And I have had a headache from hell for two days, which is odd because I usually don't get this until day three or four....must be the stress of the diet....psychosomatic stuff, y'know.
> ...



Target numbers are : 252g of protein / 42g of fat / under 15g carbs 

Yesterday I had franks red hot sauce, horseradish dijon mustard and thats all I can find here without carbs. 

As for your vinegarette .. nothing to put the effin stuff on !! lol

Fish .. is .. lets just say limited here! 

Oh yes we will survive and carbs will always be there in the end. The friggin cheezies at the store yesterday looked pretty damn good! lol



katt said:


> The first few days of that diet sucks! what am I sayin',, it sucks for 12 days.  But totally worth it in the end.. I'll be routing for ya!



Thanks Katt 



JerseyDevil said:


> Way to go Jen!  I KNOW you'll get through it.



Thanks Pops I appreciate it ... Here is one for you too


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 28, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Target numbers are : 252g of protein / 42g of fat / under 15g carbs



252 grams of protein for your teenie little self? Snap!  I have a helluva time getting in my *minimum* when doing this diet. 



> Fish .. is .. lets just say limited here!



Why?  You livin' in a tree house or something?

The Swai fillets, as well as the Tilapia fillets, are IQF....I bought mine at Walmart. Of course, I don't know if Walmart has expanded into the great white north...._Le Walmart_, perhaps?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 28, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> 252 grams of protein for your teenie little self? Snap!  I have a helluva time getting in my *minimum* when doing this diet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's a seriously fast burning girl. She needs the protein kept higher. It's all good.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> She's a seriously fast burning girl. She needs the protein kept higher. It's all good.



Obviously. I sure hope Jen's downing some protein supplements.....that thar be's a lot of chicken breastises!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 28, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Obviously. I sure hope Jen's downing some protein supplements.....that thar be's a lot of chicken breastises!


 
Hey between sets she can snack on some chicken strips who needs protein shakes or bars. 

Every time somebody see's Jenny she's carrying around chicken. 

She's my hero, even with protein shakes I struggle getting my protein up that high. Hmmm maybe I should have a protein shake with my tuna/chicken.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2010)

Did you say Frank's Red Hot ????   I put that shit on EVERYTHING!!

haha


----------



## JennyB (Sep 28, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> 252 grams of protein for your teenie little self? Snap!  I have a helluva time getting in my *minimum* when doing this diet.
> 
> Why?  You livin' in a tree house or something?
> 
> The Swai fillets, as well as the Tilapia fillets, are IQF....I bought mine at Walmart. Of course, I don't know if Walmart has expanded into the great white north...._Le Walmart_, perhaps?



Im not teenie tiny Mr !!! 

I have never seen Swai fillets but I eat Tilapia all the time .. mmmm. 
I will check out Walmart this weekend. Thanks pudding 



juggernaut said:


> She's a seriously fast burning girl. She needs the protein kept higher. It's all good.



Hey thats a compliment !! 



DaMayor said:


> Obviously. I sure hope Jen's downing some protein supplements.....that thar be's a lot of chicken breastises!



Yeppers I will post my meals here so you can see its only chicken once a day! 



omerta2010 said:


> Hey between sets she can snack on some chicken strips who needs protein shakes or bars.
> 
> Every time somebody see's Jenny she's carrying around chicken.
> 
> She's my hero, even with protein shakes I struggle getting my protein up that high. Hmmm maybe I should have a protein shake with my tuna/chicken.


Who's the commedian that dropped in?  Hell I would totally be snackin on food while working out .. if it was in my calorie allotment! 



yellowmoomba said:


> Did you say Frank's Red Hot ????   I put that shit on EVERYTHING!!
> 
> haha



Ohhhh yah its on everything !! Mmmm Frank !! I also saw some buffalo wing sauce that I am totally checking out next time I go shoppin.

I REALLY REALLY REALLY appreciate everyone stopping in to encourage me and see if I am still alive. lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2010)

I love Frank's Red Hot!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 28, 2010)

*PSMF (Pretty Sure iM Fasting) DAY TWO 
**I am not liable for anything I say .. O said so*

*Nutrition Summary. 
*Meal 1: ground beef and egg whites plus frank 
Meal 2: protein, dextrose, and creatine 
Meal 3: protein, dextrose, and creatine
Meal 4: chicken and spinach plus frank
Meal 5: tuna, mayo and celery
Meal 6: fish and cucumbers with vinegar
Meal 7: poached eggs and egg whites plus frank

Meals were much better today and I got into the "eating for fuel" mode.  I thought that it would take longer but I am here. No nausea but at some point I did think that my stomach was going to eat itself because I was so hungry. Thanks to Jello, gum and water I am still living 

*Training Summary. *
3 sets / 15-20 reps
DB Chest Press
Seated Row
Lateral Raises 
Standing Calf Raises 
BB Bicep Curl 
Tricep Pulldowns
Leg Press 
Leg Extensions
Leg Curls 
Swiss Ball Leg Curls 
Incline DB Chest Press
Lat Pulldowns 
Lateral Raises 
Seated Calf Raises
Incline DB Bicep Curls
Tricep Pressdown
Leg Press 
Leg Extension 
Leg Curls 
Swiss Ball Leg Curls 

- 20 min worth of 15sec sprints with 45sec rest 

OK NOW YOU UNDERSTAND WHY I CALL IT A DEPLETION WORKOUT FROM HELL !!!  

But I got through it without a full puke .. just one in the mouth at leg curl station and during sprints 

*Feelings about Day 2. 
*Lets just say I am depleted and putting together IKEA furniture when your depleted is not fun. Especially when you have to go back twice because one of the pieces are dammaged. Poor sales lady  . Day 2 down and the rest will be a piece of cake. I am flat flat flat and looking forward to dropping some water although I woke up this morning feeling tighter already. 

Peace out peeps !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never tried it. But really like the Hot Chili sauce I found in the mexican/chinese section at the store. 

Couple drops and hot as hell, and only 1 Carb in 1tsp

It was getting to serious in here, somebody has to bring in a little comedy.

So since your only eating chicken once, what else are you living on?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 28, 2010)

^ Hey dorkus read the diet above turkey brain  

I love when people bring some comedy relief .. I try to but I dont have any energy to at the moment


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 28, 2010)

hahah, so you type faster than me. 

damn you food is better than I eat and I'm just trying eat moderate to do my slow cut.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2010)

She called you a dorkus, heehehehehheheheheheheh.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> She called you a dorkus, heehehehehheheheheheheh.


 
I'll be here all week, don't forget to tip your waitress.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> hahah, so you type faster than me.
> 
> damn you food is better than I eat and I'm just trying eat moderate to do my slow cut.



This aint no moderate cut .. its a speedy drop down .. and I am gonna kill it  



JerseyDevil said:


> She called you a dorkus, heehehehehheheheheheheh.



 I certainly did 



omerta2010 said:


> I'll be here all week, don't forget to tip your waitress.



I wont forget to tip you something !!


----------



## Built (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay, I think I missed a memo. Why are you doing a PSMF, Jenny?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 28, 2010)

Built said:


> Okay, I think I missed a memo. Why are you doing a PSMF, Jenny?



 Yah I think you missed about 10 of them  But thats ok you were having fun at the O  JUGS put me on a 12 day PSMF to shed some water and fat and then we will be slowly increasing back to a safer level.


----------



## Built (Sep 28, 2010)

A safer level - you mean, to continue with a cut, but at a slower pace?


----------



## Built (Sep 28, 2010)

PS the O was awesome!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 28, 2010)

No I dont think we are going to continue with a cut .. at least I hope not because I am still 30 weeks out .. ok now I am confused .. no one told me about a 30 week cut !!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 28, 2010)

PS I am still jealous !!


----------



## assassin (Sep 29, 2010)

I can't wait till I see the pictures =) ...


----------



## JennyB (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Ass


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 29, 2010)

Built said:


> A safer level - you mean, to continue with a cut, but at a slower pace?


Let me interject, check your inbox in about 5 mins.


----------



## assassin (Sep 29, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Thanks Ass



loool


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Let me interject, check your inbox in about 5 mins.



What is this? A Covert Diet mission? 

Wait a minute, ,you're not sending MA nekked pictures of yourself again, are you?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> What is this? A Covert Diet mission?
> 
> Wait a minute, ,you're not sending MA nekked pictures of yourself again, are you?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Let me interject, check your inbox in about 5 mins.



What did you send her the "tubby" pics lol 



assassin said:


> loool



I knew you would like that


----------



## JennyB (Sep 29, 2010)

*PSMF (Poor Sorry Mother Effer) DAY THREE 
**I am not liable for anything I say .. O said so*

*Nutrition Summary. 
*Meals were alright today although I was struggling to space my meals out .. so hungry !! Cravings were at an all time high and I am starting to talk to everyone about food .. like its dirty talk !! 

*Training Summary. *
45min on the bike "llllloooooowwww" intesity (quote from Jugs) 

*Feelings about Day 3. 
*Emotional day as drama filled my day again .. but the constant support of Coach Jugs helped me get through the day .. the encouraging words from Pops meant alot .. Jello is gone and its only 745pm so someone will be going to bed early tonight !!! After my next meal that is  Well not ONE mess up and/or stitch of extra food for 3 days .. impressive for me .. tomorrow I am meeting a client at Starbucks so tea and splenda it is .. I will just dream of my caramel macc. Night loverlies !!


----------



## Built (Sep 29, 2010)

Jenny, try skipping breakfast, and eating most of your food in an 8-10 hour span toward the end of the day. You may find this more comfortable. Go for a stroll when you've eaten, it'll help you feel fed. Also works when you're hungry. Just a stroll, though, nothing more intense than that. 

You can try having a small protein shake and a few fish oil caps 10-20 minutes before you eat a solid-food meal. Pickles help with hunger - the vinegar helps.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 29, 2010)

WHAT I CAN HAVE PICKLES !!!???? OMG Jugs is going to get a punch in the brown for not telling me that! As far as skipping breakfast .. hahah ummm .. lets just put it to you this way .. I usually wake up at 900am the EARLIEST .. BUT for the past few days I am up at 7am struggling to stay in bed and prolong the first meal .. skipping it isnt going to work especially because I workout after meal one .. I have been having fish oil before meal 1 and with my last meal .. strolling right after I eat makes me nauseous .. Yah I know I am a pain in the arse .. BUT PICKLES SERIOUSLY !! I will eat and drink the entire jar .. dills?


----------



## Built (Sep 29, 2010)

Yep. 

Do try to minimize eating frequency though. You should only be training twice a week. On the non-training days, eat late.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 29, 2010)

wtf is punching in the brown mean? Sounds kinky. And of course, my mentor is correct. Pickles are do-able; had you asked I'd have said yes.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 29, 2010)

JennyB said:


> What did you send her the "tubby" pics lol


Nah, just brought her up to speed.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> wtf is punching in the brown mean? Sounds kinky. And of course, my mentor is correct. Pickles are do-able; had you asked I'd have said yes.



I think she assumed that your pubes were still brown....as opposed to salt and pepper grey.....or balding 

Pickles....I can't believe you guys missed that.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I think she assumed that your pubes were still brown....as opposed to salt and pepper grey.....or balding
> 
> Pickles....I can't believe you guys missed that.



Thats WAY too gross for my journal DM 

Punching someone in the brown = ass kicking ! 

I believe he missed the pickles on purpose 
I have asked him if I can eat everything else and ACTUALLY now that I think about it I did ask him if I could have pickles in my tuna and he said NO !! 

BUILT: I am doing weights 2 times a week and cardio on the off days .. which is sissy easy cardio .. so I will try to eat later on today .. and I am spacing out the food as much as I possibly can .. sucking on pickles will help (NO COMMENTS BOYS)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> .. sucking on pickles will help (NO COMMENTS BOYS)



  This is all I read in your post...............


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Thats WAY too gross for my journal DM


Hey, its just a fact of life at his age...I was just sayin'..



> Punching someone in the brown = ass kicking !



That's even gross-er....EEEEeeew.




> BUILT: I am doing weights 2 times a week and cardio on the off days .. which is sissy easy cardio .. so I will try to eat later on today .. and I am spacing out the food as much as I possibly can .. sucking on pickles will help (NO COMMENTS BOYS)



While I know that Mamma B is perfectly capable of responding to this, my money says she would/will say something along the lines of :

1.)Don't over-do the weight training...keep in mind, we're only trying to _*maintain*_ LBM.
and
2.)Take it easy on the cardio...walking is best. Besides, cardio sucks wind.

Of course, due to the short duration of your RFL plan, I would be more inclined to treat it as some hybrid adaptation of the diet. In fact, Lyle even states that this diet can be done with no training at all, although he doesn't reccommend it. (because people are lazy arses anyway)


----------



## davegmb (Sep 30, 2010)

Why are you only training twice a week Jenny?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I think she assumed that your pubes were still brown....as opposed to salt and pepper grey.....or balding
> 
> Pickles....I can't believe you guys missed that.


bitch you called me old?


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> bitch you called me old?



I believe I might have....Gramps.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 30, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Why are you only training twice a week Jenny?



That's what RFL calls for...generally.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> That's what RFL calls for...generally.


 
Oh no feel stupid again, what does RFL stand for?  whoever invented abbreviations has alot to answer for in my book, i can never work them out lol


----------



## JennyB (Sep 30, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> This is all I read in your post...............



I knew someone was going to comment on that .. hence the "no comments boys" .. but I guess you didnt read that part 



DaMayor said:


> Hey, its just a fact of life at his age...I was just sayin'..
> 
> While I know that Mamma B is perfectly capable of responding to this, my money says she would/will say something along the lines of :
> 
> ...



1. Fact is that hair doesnt even belong in certain areas and some women wont even go there if there is .. so whether your grey or not shouldnt be a concern .. but thats just my opinion. 
2. I follow what Jugs tells me to a tee and dont question him and therefore if he tells me to train twice a week I do and my cardio is only 45min on a bike and I keep my HR at 120-130 .. like a good little client  



davegmb said:


> Why are you only training twice a week Jenny?



Because I am on a 12 day PSMF which means I am taking in 12g of carbs and day and couldnt train more if I tried .. regular program will commence once this is done. Make sense D?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow!  I don't log on for 8 hours and find all of this? LOL


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Oh no feel stupid again, what does RFL stand for?  whoever invented abbreviations has alot to answer for in my book, i can never work them out lol



rapid fat loss
or
psmf = protein sparing modified fast
or

heh protein strictly motherfucker (of course my personal favorite).


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I believe I might have....Gramps.



you're still a bitch. Bitch.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 30, 2010)

I love my Jugs (not boobs JUGGER) and Pops  
Just wanted to say that !


----------



## Built (Sep 30, 2010)

Try waiting until later to eat, then when you do, try this:
Pre-meal: half scoop protein powder, three fish oil caps. Ten minutes later, eat 1/4 of your daily food. Combine multiple protein sources at once - for example, have your meat and veggies, and on the side, a salad of salted fat free Greek yogurt with cucumbers. Finish with a few pickles, and some sf jello if you like. 

 Brush your teeth and try to not eat again for as long as possible, then do this again, always combining protein sources at each meal, and always with a short-protein shake with a few fish oil caps ten minutes before you eat.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I love my Jugs (not boobs JUGGER) and Pops
> Just wanted to say that !


Awwwwww....


----------



## JennyB (Oct 1, 2010)

Built said:


> Try waiting until later to eat, then when you do, try this:
> Pre-meal: half scoop protein powder, three fish oil caps. Ten minutes later, eat 1/4 of your daily food. Combine multiple protein sources at once - for example, have your meat and veggies, and on the side, a salad of salted fat free Greek yogurt with cucumbers. Finish with a few pickles, and some sf jello if you like.
> 
> Brush your teeth and try to not eat again for as long as possible, then do this again, always combining protein sources at each meal, and always with a short-protein shake with a few fish oil caps ten minutes before you eat.



I delayed my meals and ate them towards the end of the day yesterday as I wasnt too hungry mid day .. didnt make any difference to my hunger this morning .. hence I am up at 530am starving .. but will delay it .. I am going to stick with the program today as its working and I am making progress .. I am not wanting to add dairy at all and I am at my max for fish oil right now .. thanks for the tips MA! 



JerseyDevil said:


> Awwwwww....



Its true! Plus JUGS was Priceless on the phone last night .. he was all doped up on Niquil because he is sick .. Hehehe


----------



## Built (Oct 1, 2010)

You bet - glad you're finding ways to manage. 

I seem to recall you have trouble with wheat. You have trouble with dairy also?


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

Built said:


> short-protein shake with a few fish oil caps ten minutes before you eat.


 
Would this be of value on other types of diets as well?


----------



## JennyB (Oct 1, 2010)

Built said:


> You bet - glad you're finding ways to manage.
> 
> I seem to recall you have trouble with wheat. You have trouble with dairy also?



Yes, your correct in that I am gluten intolerant and dairy isnt my favorite as I tend to hold alot of water with it and my skin gets thick. 

Things are going so well in fact that I forgot I was dieting today and its all good. Might be the fact that I feel confident enough to wear a short skirt and am loving how I am looking


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ......... I feel confident enough to wear a short skirt and am loving how I am looking



 Post some pics.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm starting to think you need a seperate journal to log just pic requests.

Need me to get that started for you?


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 1, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Things are going so well in fact that I forgot I was dieting today and its all good.



y"know, for a minute or two, I did too.......*HALLELUJAH!*



> Might be the fact that I feel confident enough to wear a short skirt and am loving how I am looking



Um, since when could you NOT wear a short dress?  Not that I would ever want to wear a short dress....but.....um.....Oh Nevermind!

Jeeze, you skinny people make me sick, lol.


----------



## FMJ (Oct 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Um, since when could you NOT wear a short dress?  Not that I would ever want to wear a short dress....but.....um.....Oh Nevermind!


 
Hey DM, this is America buddy. If you wanna go ahead and wear a short dress, well goddammit, you go right ahead!


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 1, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Hey DM, this is America buddy. If you wanna go ahead and wear a short dress, well goddammit, you go right ahead!



I would *NEVER* wear a short dress. 

Although I have been known to sport a Speedo from time to time...







And Spandex is poppin' when I'm out for a jog....






Look at the Abs and weep boys, look at the Abs and weep.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 1, 2010)

When does the Best Ass competition come to a dramatic finale?


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I would *NEVER* wear a short dress.
> 
> Although I have been known to sport a Speedo from time to time...
> 
> ...


 


davegmb said:


> When does the Best Ass competition come to a dramatic finale?


 
I think as a final late entry DaMayor turned the judges blinds.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 1, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm starting to think you need a seperate journal to log just pic requests.
> 
> Need me to get that started for you?



Sure that would be great. lol 



yellowmoomba said:


> Post some pics.


I will post a pic of me in my "painted on lululemons" as Jugs calls them. lol 
The skirt wasnt worn today .. almost though .. maybe Monday 



DaMayor said:


> y"know, for a minute or two, I did too.......*HALLELUJAH!*
> 
> 
> Um, since when could you NOT wear a short dress?  Not that I would ever want to wear a short dress....but.....um.....Oh Nevermind!
> ...



Congrats DM! I was talking about the skirt/short workout thingy. I have NEVER shown my legs in the gym. 

PS I am not skinny ... to me that is a HUGE insult !!



FMJ said:


> Hey DM, this is America buddy. If you wanna go ahead and wear a short dress, well goddammit, you go right ahead!



Trust me I have seen pics .. he does .. he just likes to pretend he doesnt. 



davegmb said:


> When does the Best Ass competition come to a dramatic finale?



April 15th my friend April 15th !!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 1, 2010)

*PSMF (Pretty Sure iM Fine with the program) DAY FOUR 
**I take full responsiblity for my actions

*Nutrition Summary. 
*Lets just say that I forgot I was even dieting today. Great day and spaced the meals to be a little closer at the end of the day. Overall a HUGE success. 

*Training Summary. *
45min on the bike low intesity .. as per Juggy 

*Feelings about Day 4. 
*I think that I actually told Jugs that I didnt care if I continued on this program for a while. Body is feeling good again and I am happy. Had a good chat with coach and we talked about what we need to work on to get me into winning shape. Overall WICKED day. 

--------------------------------------

 *PSMF (just plain old PSMF) DAY FIVE
**BRING IT*

*Nutrition Summary. 
*Well my sister came into town and we went to Costco together .. it was like a food porn palace with demos everywhere and yummy food .. my sister just kept telling me how hot I looked so I would stop crying lol .. then she bloody bought my favorite rice chips and ate them in front of me .. I joked that her breathe smelled so good I would consider kissing her  We both remarked I am messed up and went about our day. lol. Juggy approved some sparkling water that when you hold it in your mouth and swish it around and close your eyes .. its almost like its ice cream ..  Anyways thats enough pickles (had 1) and sparkling water for me as it seems to make the cravings worse. I will stick to my jello .. lime tomorrow .. mmmm. I almost screamed in the middle of the grocery store when I found a new buffalo hot sauce with 0 carbs and fat and then Mahi Mahi burgers that fit the macros. Doesnt take much to please me  

*Training Summary. *
Heavy Lifting Day; Oh how I missed you !! 
- Front Squats: 75lbs x 5 / 6 / 5 
- BB Bent Over Rows: 60lbs x 8 / 80lbs x 6 x 2
- Incline DB Chest Press: 35lbs x 6 x 3
- Horizontal Calf Raises (hammer): 150lbs x 10 x 3 

*Feelings about Day 5. *
Other than the fact that I forgot how many days I was doing this for and the fact that I had cravings today .. it was a great day! Good workout. Legs are feeling better than ever .. as in better than my 8 week out condition .. I am flatter than a pancake and skin is getting super tight .. I am confident in the direction I am going and pumped about it  

*GOOD NEWS !!! 
*I have decided that I really do want to stay training with Coach Jugs for this competition. I trust him 100% and he has really been there for me .. as has MA .. and therefore he has accepted the responsbility for answering my hundreds of texts and guiding me and coaching me and killing me for the next 29 weeks !! So far I have made some great improvements working with him and there is no one else I would rather make proud and win the gold for! Thanks Jugs !! Now get some sleep and take some Niquil turkey !! Pics in the morning


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 2, 2010)

The cool thing this is that she gets to take my abuse. I will do my best to have her take home the prize. I promise!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 2, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I would *NEVER* wear a short dress.
> 
> Although I have been known to sport a Speedo from time to time...
> 
> ...


wtf?!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> The cool thing this is that she gets to take my abuse. I will do my best to have her take home the prize. I promise!



I enjoy the abuse .. minus the calves .. but you know I am willing to do whatever it takes to get there .. failure isnt an option for me .. I am fully aware that its a competition and based on personal opinions BUT I winning for me means that I believe I improved and came in the best that I possibly could .. Your dedication to me means the world! 



juggernaut said:


> wtf?!



He is just a sick crap disturber!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 2, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I enjoy the abuse .. minus the calves .. but you know I am willing to do whatever it takes to get there .. failure isnt an option for me .. I am fully aware that its a competition and based on personal opinions BUT I winning for me means that I believe I improved and came in the best that I possibly could .. Your dedication to me means the world!
> He is just a sick crap disturber!



heh....

Here's the way I feel; you own that physique. Why not let it be the best it can possibly be, as well as affording yourself the opportunity to outshine the competition. I honestly believe you have the genetic potential to beat the crap out of the lineup. I think this way, in my gym, as well as my supp company and personal training. I give 1000000% to each of these things. Nothing takes it's place until I have nothing left to give...then I pull out even more and go past my limits, inch by every last inch. I need to beat myself, as well as others. I'm very competitive with things like this and life in general. Might be a slight case of narcissism, ya think?


----------



## JennyB (Oct 2, 2010)

I think that sounds like a perfect coach


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 2, 2010)

aw


----------



## Curt James (Oct 2, 2010)

Attack the weekend, JennyB!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> heh....
> 
> Here's the way I feel; you own that physique. Why not let it be the best it can possibly be, as well as affording yourself the opportunity to outshine the competition. I honestly believe you have the genetic potential to beat the crap out of the lineup. I think this way, in my gym, as well as my supp company and personal training. I give 1000000% to each of these things. Nothing takes it's place until I have nothing left to give...then I pull out even more and go past my limits, inch by every last inch. I need to beat myself, as well as others. I'm very competitive with things like this and life in general. Might be a slight case of narcissism, ya think?


You are awesome man.... You and Jen are a perfect team .  I am sure she will kick ass in the comp.... and you KNOW Jen, Pops is here for encouragement also.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Attack the weekend, JennyB!



Thanks Curt. I am kicking it in the arse so far .. its kickin me in the arse a bit too! Butt I am winning !! 



JerseyDevil said:


> You are awesome man.... You and Jen are a perfect team .  I am sure she will kick ass in the comp.... and you KNOW Jen, Pops is here for encouragement also.



I do think that we make a great team .. although we banter like brother and sister  I trust him 100% so that means everything to me. At this point if he told me that eating dog poop would make my arse look perfect I might do it. Pops I appreciate your encouragement as well. 

29 WEEKS OUT TODAY !!!!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 3, 2010)

*PSMF: DAY SIX
**BRINGING IT*

*Nutrition Summary. 
*Well I tried the Mahi Mahi burgers and almost puked! Those buggers are going right back to the store. GROSS!! Nutrition was same old same old !! 

*Training Summary. *
Just plain old 45min of cardio on the bike low intensity. 

*Feelings about Day 5. *
Well what a boring journal for today  I am feeling good about the program but at the moment I am flatter than a pancake so its hard to tell whats going on. Thankfully Jugs tells me and I trust him. Today we started figuring out my carb up foods .. that was like heaven in a basket  Pop-tarts, angel food cake, quinoa, gnocchi ... mmmmmmm


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> wtf?!



What? Ju' not like my "Before" pictures?


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> *PSMF: DAY SIX
> **BRINGING IT*
> 
> *Nutrition Summary.
> ...



What was wrong with the Mahi Mahi? Of course, if they were those pre-made little fellahs like the "Salmon" burgers around here, no description is required....bunch of breaded bait. Bleah!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 3, 2010)

Its not breaded you turkey brain .. as if I would be allowed breaded burgers on this program. Sometimes I wonder about you DM. They are pressed burgers that taste like dog shit.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 3, 2010)

*PSMF: DAY SEVEN (holy mother 7 days already)
**Several swear words were projected today.. along with some pouting*

*Nutrition Summary. 
*One word SHRIMP! OMG what a wonderful change to my dinner and boy was it welcomed. I found 0 carb buffalo wing sauce over the weekend and I have used half the bottle. Things are going well. No cheating for this woman!

*Training Summary. *
Day off because I was DONE DONE DONE !!

*Feelings about Day 7. *
I wont lie .. today was tough .. 0 energy HIGH cravings .. may have had something to do with the fact that I went to the farmers market with my mother and the food there was outstanding .. in fact the most beautiful cupcakes you have ever seen in your life .. I got home and crashed hard .. cooked chicken and then put it in the pantry instead of the fridge .. forgot my name a few times and then decided to just settle down and RELAX (Jugs favorite thing to say to me). Got a wonderful call from a wonderful person which brightened up my day just a bit!  

Tomorrow is a new day .. DAY 8 !!!


----------



## FMJ (Oct 4, 2010)

JennyB said:


> At this point if he told me that eating dog poop would make my arse look perfect I might do it.


 
I venture to say that you wouldn't be the first person Jug's has told to eat dog shit Jenny!


I do understand your trust in him though. His advice is SOLID and what he doesn't know, he seeks the confirmation of Maryann so with these two in your corner, it's impossible not to succeed. Period.

Good luck on week 2 of PSMF!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks FMJ .. only 3 more breakys and lunches to go .. 4 more dinners and snacks .. then POP-TARTs here I come !!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I enjoy the abuse .. minus the calves .. but you know I am willing to do whatever it takes to get there .. !


 
So do them calves  Just curious why you hate them so bad?



JennyB said:


> Tomorrow is a new day .. DAY 8 !!!


 
Good luck. Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 4, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Its not breaded you turkey brain .. as if I would be allowed breaded burgers on this program. Sometimes I wonder about you DM. They are pressed burgers that taste like dog shit.



and you've tasted this said dogshit?


By the way, what's with the vulgar language? Terrible influence on me.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 4, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I venture to say that you wouldn't be the first person Jug's has told to eat dog shit Jenny!
> 
> 
> I do understand your trust in him though. His advice is SOLID and what he doesn't know, he seeks the confirmation of Maryann so with these two in your corner, it's impossible not to succeed. Period.
> ...



FMJ...your words are kind. Thank you. And yes, MA is my ringside corner (wo)man. She has taught me well. 

See I can finish a fucking sentence being nice and not cursing.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 4, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> So do them calves  Just curious why you hate them so bad?
> 
> Good luck. Hope you had a good weekend.



Weekend was good .. kicked me in the ass .. but good! 
Today was a wicked workout .. stay tuned for details. 
I hate calves because they are effin boring .. thats all. 



juggernaut said:


> and you've tasted this said dogshit?
> 
> By the way, what's with the vulgar language? Terrible influence on me.



Vulgar language comes with depleting .. vocab goes down the drain .. simple fact !! No I didnt eat it .. do you want me to?


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I hate calves because they are effin boring .. thats all.


 That's why I'm so glad mine respond to extra heavy weight. So it's a little ego trip to load up more than I do on any other exercise. 

However extra heavy and high rep last week had me walking on my tiptoes for a day or so since they kept cramping up.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 4, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> That's why I'm so glad mine respond to extra heavy weight. So it's a little ego trip to load up more than I do on any other exercise.
> 
> However extra heavy and high rep last week had me walking on my tiptoes for a day or so since they kept cramping up.


 
Light weight high reps for me with calves


----------



## JennyB (Oct 4, 2010)

Haha O said LOAD  

*PSMF: DAY EIGHT (3 more days after today!!)
**My dulusional state shows in the comment i made above .. I am no longer responsible for what happens between now and Friday morning .. then BAM!*

*Nutrition Summary. 
*Only 3 more servings of ground beef and egg whites for breakfast after today and thank the dear Lord !! I never want to eat egg whites again !! I feel like I have eaten 15L over the past week. Nutrition was fine other than the fact that my new pb chocolate protein is the shits. BLAH. Never trust a supplement sales dude that looks like he just ate a camel for breakfast! 

*Training Summary. *
HEAVY DAY ONE: 
- Push Presses: 70lbs x 6 x 3 
- SLDL: 185lbs x 5 x 3 
- Chins: 5 / 6 / 4 
- Seated CalvesL 50lbs x 10 x 3 

*Feelings about Day 8. *
To be as depleted as I am and lift 185lbs on SLDL was a great .. and a little stupid .. legs buckled on the last rep, last set .. but it was all good .. I have NEVER done unassisted chins before BUT I suppose someone is REALLY hungry to win! I used a bench to assist with the last few reps of each set. Calves - meh. When I got home from working out I had my lunch meal and then had to grab some sparkling water and go to bed with a bucket .. so nauseous .. apparently I needed some sleep because I slept almost the entire day away .. woke up feeling much better and did some work then vaccumed back the rest of my meals .. actually licked the yolk off my plate .. very attractive!! DAY 9 BRING IT !! only a few more days to go   

Tomorrow is a new day ..


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 4, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Light weight high reps for me with calves



Actually, the calves are a complex structure...seated, they need high rep work. It should still be heavy, but the set/rep range should be about 3-4 sets of 12 to 20 reps. Standing, you should be stretching high and low, slow and steady 3-4 sets of 10 reps, heavy ass weight. Be warned, it isnt the same as doing it with running shoes on. You WILL feel this.   
One other caveat is that you need to do this in either barefoot or socks. When wearing shows-especially cross trainers and running shoes, you have casts on your feet, restricting motion. Buy yourself a pair of bath shoes and slip them on or do it in your socks. The only drawback is that there might be a person with a nail fungus or athletes foot that can spread their annoyance on to you.


Even though I hate the site, it had to be one of the best articles written on calf development to anyone who is interested, especially on the toes-in toes out "theory", This alone was the most dramatic changes I put in and made to make my calves pop:
http://www.trulyhuge.com/news/tips63jo.htm


----------



## JennyB (Oct 4, 2010)

I cannot believe that you just wrote "fungus" in my journal! GrOSs


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 5, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I cannot believe that you just wrote "fungus" in my journal! GrOSs



I think this is grosser.


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I think this is grosser.



*Note to Self*: Do not open a Juggy-Link while attempting to eat lunch.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 5, 2010)

I refuse to open the link PERIOD because I know what kind of crap that man has behind the scenes .. sick sick puppy


----------



## JennyB (Oct 5, 2010)

First Pic is from Sept 27 : Day one of PMSF 
Second Pic is from Oct 5 : Day nine of PMSF


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 5, 2010)

Lookin great. 

Stick with it only a few more days.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 5, 2010)

Interesting how your arms are a bit thicker in the after shot.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 5, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I refuse to open the link PERIOD because I know what kind of crap that man has behind the scenes .. sick sick puppy



ME? Noooo


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 5, 2010)

In three days, after a certain workout-EVERYONE needs to stay 30 yards away from Jenny's mouth...she'll eat anything that moves...


----------



## JennyB (Oct 5, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Lookin great.
> 
> Stick with it only a few more days.



Thanks O .. Only a few more days is right 



juggernaut said:


> Interesting how your arms are a bit thicker in the after shot.



 Why is that ?? 



juggernaut said:


> In three days, after a certain workout-EVERYONE needs to stay 30 yards away from Jenny's mouth...she'll eat anything that moves...



You certainly got that right .. and I will try to use what ever I can to bargain a McDonalds visit out of you  Not that it worked at all.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 5, 2010)

DG when I saw that you posted on my journal I though to myself .. crap what did I post that would make him come to my journal again .. nope nothing about hunting deer or moose .. unless he thought I looked like a moose in my photo .. Nice surpise that it was just you being your old perv self  Missed yah haha


----------



## JennyB (Oct 5, 2010)

and there he is .. back in prime shape DG !!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 5, 2010)

dg806 said:


> You look like a moose? Hardly! I promise to stop in and comment more often.....deal?



Hehe I should wear antlers next time  I take that deal and hold you to it  



dg806 said:


> Jenny, what the hell do expect me to say when I see a body like that? It's truely a compliment



Thanks DG. I appreciate it  Just wait until you see what Jugs and I create for April .. Mmooooooooooooooo haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## davegmb (Oct 5, 2010)

Just saw your pics Jenny, looks like your hamstrings have really increased in size hey. What do you put that down to the RDL's?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking good Jen


----------



## JennyB (Oct 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Just saw your pics Jenny, looks like your hamstrings have really increased in size hey. What do you put that down to the RDL's?



A few things .. 1. the water and fat coming off of them .. 2. those heavy arse deads .. 3. GHRs to kill a moose (that was for you DG) .. 4. My determination to win the Best Butt In North America contest .. and of course my show  



dg806 said:


> It's almost rut season you know!



Dont know what that means but Im sure its dirty 



JerseyDevil said:


> Looking good Jen



Thanks Pops


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Just saw your pics Jenny, looks like your hamstrings have really increased in size hey. What do you put that down to the RDL's?


Like you are checking out the hams .  Just admit it Dave, you were looking at that fine BOO-TAH!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 5, 2010)

LMAO at Pops


----------



## davegmb (Oct 6, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> BOO-TAH!


 
Haha you made me laugh JD what the hell is a BOO-TAH, although think ive got an idea lol. Its true what they say "two countries divided by a common language"


----------



## jerseyszhen (Oct 6, 2010)

well.... many bland shoes ,hot sell


----------



## jerseyszhen (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## jerseyszhen (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## jerseyszhen (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## jerseyszhen (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## jerseyszhen (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## jerseyszhen (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## jerseyszhen (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## jerseyszhen (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## JennyB (Oct 6, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Animal ruts occur in the fall (males mating with females in heat). So if you wear the horns, us males may mistake that for something.....



Ah I knew it had to be something like that. No I dont wish to be mounted by any animals .. so thanks for the tips. BTW your reponse has my before pic and not the after? 



davegmb said:


> Haha you made me laugh JD what the hell is a BOO-TAH, although think ive got an idea lol. Its true what they say "two countries divided by a common language"



BOO-TAH = Booty = Rump = Arse = I think you get it. 



jerseyszhen said:


>



A bit much for a first meeting .. dont you think?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 6, 2010)

jerseyszhen said:


>



You're a jerkoff.


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2010)

wow - that's all I can say....  

wow in a good way about your progress.....


wow in a bad way about jerseyszhen's multi-posts.....


----------



## JennyB (Oct 6, 2010)

*PSMF: DAY NINE 
**I was so busy chattin it up last night that I didnt post..oops*

*Nutrition Summary. 
*Honestly there is no way in heck I am going to remember yesterday. I know that I was hungry and that I was nauesous all night and went to bed with a bucket...thats about it. 

*Training Summary. *
45min of cardio I think .. its bad when you cannot even remember going to the gym!

*Feelings about Day 9. *
I would be in a much better position if I could remember yesterday. Note to self.. dont forget to journal! 


*PSMF: DAY TEN 
**Total insanity*

*Nutrition Summary. 
*Its 900pm and I have eaten my Jello allotment for the day. I am anxious to have my last meal as I had chicken instead of fish tonight and it wasnt very satisfying. I didnt get out of bed until 10am as I was out of it. Food was just inhaled all day. Nothing else to say other than BAGELS HERE I COME MOTHER EFFER !! The carb depleted potty mouth is coming out. 

*Training Summary. *
30 min of cardio .. just didnt have anything else in me. 

*Feelings about Day 10. *
Well today I became offically insane. Jugs had to talk me down off the ledge a few times .. wasnt close to cheating .. but I did think that I was dying. lol. I was training with a friend and started telling her about how I use to manage GoodLife Fitness and this awesome chick use to work for me .. when I remembered it was her .. OMG it was like I forgot the first 33 years of my life .. we laughed for about 20min and then I got lost in the parking lot and once I found my car I drove to the grocery store to buy all my carb up food .. new plans in the works for Phase 2 of the bulk. I will be doing a keto plus 1 day carb up for the next little while and I am excited. 

DAY ELEVEN I AM READY FOR YOU !!!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 6, 2010)

katt said:


> wow - that's all I can say....
> 
> wow in a good way about your progress.....
> 
> ...


Thanks Katt. I feel really good about my progress and even better about the fresh bagels, oatmeal, pop-tart, and gnocchi that will be in my mouth Friday


----------



## Built (Oct 6, 2010)

What has your weight change looked like over these PSMF days, Jenny? What was the start, and what is it now?


----------



## JennyB (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey B !

Thanks for stopping by.

Weight started at 157lbs and I am down to 150lbs .. might be 148lbs today


----------



## Built (Oct 7, 2010)

157 to 148 - cool. Four pounds of that was water, just be prepared. Your weight will rebound up to about 155 after the carbup, then within five days will settle down to your "actual" weight. if this ends up at 153-154, declare a success.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 7, 2010)

Built said:


> 157 to 148 - cool. Four pounds of that was water, just be prepared. Your weight will rebound up to about 155 after the carbup, then within five days will settle down to your "actual" weight. if this ends up at 153-154, declare a success.



Thanks B .. Lets hope that its a success !! 

DG: Hammer time really soon !!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 7, 2010)

Built said:


> 157 to 148 - cool. Four pounds of that was water, just be prepared. Your weight will rebound up to about 155 after the carbup, then within five days will settle down to your "actual" weight. if this ends up at 153-154, declare a success.



MA, you had to see some of the texts and emails she was sending. You'd pee your pants! She wasnt as bad as I was, but it was pretty funny!

She did a bangup job, though. I'm really happy for her.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 7, 2010)

Built said:


> 157 to 148 - cool. Four pounds of that was water, just be prepared. Your weight will rebound up to about 155 after the carbup, then within five days will settle down to your "actual" weight. if this ends up at 153-154, declare a success.





juggernaut said:


> MA, you had to see some of the texts and emails she was sending. You'd pee your pants! She wasnt as bad as I was, but it was pretty funny!
> 
> She did a bangup job, though. I'm really happy for her.



Awwwwww Coach there is your SOFT side again  
Thanks for still being my coach after some of the grumpy ass, crazy ass, sick ass messages I have sent you over the past few weeks! My little life saver


----------



## JennyB (Oct 7, 2010)

*PSMF: DAY ELEVEN (THE END THE END THE END) 
**Just ask Jugs what kind of state I am in LMAO*

*Nutrition Summary. 
*I didnt really give two rats about the food I ate today. I cooked for 4 hours in preparations for the carb-a-ganza-bananzarama-dama-ding-dong! Boy was that fun and the fact that I went to go taste the mashed potatoes for seasoning and wiped my tongue on the dish rag was a clear indication that I am unstoppable !! 

*Training Summary. *
20 min of cardio on the stepper (dumb idea)
20 min of skipping (even dumber idea) 
*wasnt really low impact cardio .. but I was in my shorts  

*Feelings about Day 11. *
Feeling pretty damn good that I get to eat the entire fridge filled with carbs tomorrow  Lord knows I need to refuel as I look like a soggy doggy. Cant wait to see those veins pop and the muscles fill out. I have my tension workout after my BLUEBERRIES and I am sitting here contemplating if I am more excited to actually do a proper workout again OR that I get to eat a friggin BAGEL afterwards. Sad story is that I am pretty sure its the training I am most excited about. Then in the evening I have posing practice with a friend. We will be sure to take some pics. 

PARTY TIME ..

FEAST YOUR EYES ON THIS MENU FOLKS !! 

Meal 1: blueberries
Meal 2: bagel and dextrose
Meal 3: gnocchi and fresh tomato sauce with a protein shake
Meal 4: cottage cheese and pop tarts and dextrose
Meal 5: bagel and banana
Meal 6: cod and sushi rice and dextrose
Meal 7: chicken breast and mashed potatoes with peach jam
Meal 8: gnocchi and fresh tomato sauce with a protein shake
Meal 9: cod and brown/wild rice and dextrose


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 7, 2010)

Still waiting for the bedtime story.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 7, 2010)

LMAO I totally forgot. Sending now.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 8, 2010)

waiting....


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey jenny, I hear there's a carb storm coming this way...any truth to that?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 8, 2010)

JennyB said:


> *PSMF: DAY ELEVEN (THE END THE END THE END)
> **Just ask Jugs what kind of state I am in LMAO*
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]


She's ready to blow Captain!!!!!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 8, 2010)

***Jenny is in carb heaven right now and cannot respond to any messages or comments*** 

Pic A. Post Blueberries and Bagel
Pic B. Post Gnocchi


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 8, 2010)

You're filling out nicely. Keep it up!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 8, 2010)

Ummm I thought to myself about 10min .. HEY I can do this carb up thing .. I am already on meal 6 .. and then I looked at the effin menu .. I AM GOING TO BE EATING ALL FRIGGIN NIGHT !!!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 8, 2010)

back looks huge on that pic jenny, great going


----------



## JennyB (Oct 8, 2010)

LMAO you think my back looks huge in that pic .. what about this one? .. I swear it looks like I am going to topple over !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2010)

Damn girl..........What's your drop ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 9, 2010)

JennyB said:


> LMAO you think my back looks huge in that pic .. what about this one? .. I swear it looks like I am going to topple over !!


 Holy crap Sweetpea!  You look great


----------



## davegmb (Oct 9, 2010)

JennyB said:


> LMAO you think my back looks huge in that pic .. what about this one? .. I swear it looks like I am going to topple over !!


 
Wow that is impressive, what do you put that down to ie what exercise really gets your back going? I like the bent over rows


----------



## JennyB (Oct 9, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Damn girl..........What's your drop ?



40" inch flexed lats and 26" smallest drop ... so about 14" difference  



JerseyDevil said:


> Holy crap Sweetpea!  You look great



Thanks Pops 



davegmb said:


> Wow that is impressive, what do you put that down to ie what exercise really gets your back going? I like the bent over rows



I have always had a good V-taper and strong back but chins and latpulldowns are the winners for me .. when I was in rowing in a quad they would put 2 people on one side and me on the other


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 9, 2010)

Same here. My shoulders are little wide, and my back has always been a strong point ever since I brought it up with MAs BGB routine. I've since stepped it with strictly deadlifts and rows for back. Lat Pulldowns are a nice after-stretch from rows.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 9, 2010)

JennyB said:


> LMAO you think my back looks huge in that pic .. what about this one? .. I swear it looks like I am going to topple over !!


  awesome


----------



## Phineas (Oct 10, 2010)

Damn Jenny! Looking awesome! 

How about a shot of the wheels?


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

JennyB said:


> LMAO you think my back looks huge in that pic .. what about this one? .. I swear it looks like I am going to topple over !!









That is INSANE! 

But in a very good way.  Great structure, Jenny. And obvious work to make your body look that way, of course.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 10, 2010)

Curt James said:


> That is INSANE!
> 
> But in a very good way.  Great structure, Jenny. And obvious work to make your body look that way, of course.



Thanks Curt! 



Phineas said:


> Damn Jenny! Looking awesome!
> 
> How about a shot of the wheels?



Pic of the side wheels for you! 



omerta2010 said:


> awesome



Tanks O


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 11, 2010)

Back looks insane. Theresa Evans has the delts, your back is ginormous!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 11, 2010)

Jenny you look ready to enter a show now to me, but obviously i dont know what the standards are like at these shows, so whats the area you think you need to work on?


----------



## JennyB (Oct 11, 2010)

DAVE: Thanks hun BUT I do have a long ways to go. The training for the next 28 weeks will be focused on:
- seperation and leg development 
- booty refining and making it stand upright, perky and able to bounce db's off of it 
- mid delt roundness 
- thickening the abs / plates
- those bloody calves !!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 11, 2010)

JennyB said:


> DAVE: Thanks hun BUT I do have a long ways to go. The training for the next 28 weeks will be focused on:
> - seperation and leg development
> - booty refining and making it stand upright, perky and able to bounce db's off of it
> - mid delt roundness
> ...



Jenny's "shortcomings" are fixable. Hard work will show her that she can overcome her limitations. I've given her some serious changes in her diet and training and really believe this is the year where she will make a huge impact. Built's routine with her shoulder specialization truly fits the bill here, and will make her back even more insane looking than it already is.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 11, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Jenny's "shortcomings" are fixable. Hard work will show her that she can overcome her limitations. I've given her some serious changes in her diet and training and really believe this is the year where she will make a huge impact. Built's routine with her shoulder specialization truly fits the bill here, and will make her back even more insane looking than it already is.



Thanks Juggy. Much needed on a blue day like this one when nothing seems to go right


----------



## JennyB (Oct 11, 2010)

*Monday, 11 October 2010

Nutrition: *Well today is day one of my fat loading program. I will be doing a 14 day fat load then carb loading for one day and back to fat loading. So far the day has been good nutrition wise. I will spare you all from reading the same diet every day for the next 14 days and only post it once .. unless it changes of course! 

*meal 1: *2 chicken sausages, 2 whole eggs, 1 slice cheese
*meal 2: *1/4 cup 1% cottage cheese, 1 tbsp natural pb, 2 turkey bites
*meal 3: *3/4 cup turkey, cucumber sesame seed salad, pecans, 1 egg 
*meal 4: *protein shake
*meal 5: *chicken burger patty, spinach, cheese slice, dressing, pecans, egg 
*meal 6: *protein shake 

Macros: FAT 147g / PROTEIN 152g / CARBS 20g : 2011 calories 

_*Training: *_None because they closed the effin gym because of Turkey Day. Through me right off !! 

_*Feelings: *_Well to say that today was a happy day would be a complete lie. Tough day for MANY reasons and I wont bore you with the details. Lets just say it was one of those days! I have an interview tomorrow afternoon and praying that it goes well!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> _*Training: *_None because they closed the effin gym because of Turkey Day. Through me right off !!


 
 Turkey day? Wtf lol, im confused as usual, and yes your right its not hard to confuse me lol.
Everything crossed for the interview, good luck


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2010)

Good luck Jenny!!! Bring it home kid! Crap lightning and piss thunder!!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Turkey day? Wtf lol, im confused as usual, and yes your right its not hard to confuse me lol.
> Everything crossed for the interview, good luck



Canadadadadadian Thanksgiving. It's when the Great Pumpkin rises out of the christmas tree and gives treats to all the the good little boys and girls if they been nice all year. If they havent, the tooth fairy gives them coal in their stocking. 

I think....


----------



## JennyB (Oct 12, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Good luck Jenny!!! Bring it home kid! Crap lightning and piss thunder!!



Thanks JUGS you know I am going to bring it home .. and to Jersey !! 



davegmb said:


> Turkey day? Wtf lol, im confused as usual, and yes your right its not hard to confuse me lol.
> Everything crossed for the interview, good luck



Canadian Thanksgiving .. you turkey tea drinker  



juggernaut said:


> Canadadadadadian Thanksgiving. It's when the Great Pumpkin rises out of the christmas tree and gives treats to all the the good little boys and girls if they been nice all year. If they havent, the tooth fairy gives them coal in their stocking.
> 
> I think....



Ummm kinda .. more like a day to give thanks for all the wonderful people and things in your life .. like you


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Thanks JUGS you know I am going to bring it home .. and to Jersey !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



theres no easter bunny? no tooth fairy? WTF?


----------



## JennyB (Oct 12, 2010)

Umm Easter bunny comes at Easter and there were no lost teeth (although it was close) so the fairy didnt show up. Man you need carbs !!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Umm Easter bunny comes at Easter and there were no lost teeth (although it was close) so the fairy didnt show up. Man you need carbs !!



Carbs? Who needs carbs? Carbs nonessential. me no need carbs. Me live to eat fat and protein.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 12, 2010)

Mmmmm fat !! Me likey the new program  PECANSSSSSSS !! 

*Tuesday, 12 October 2010 

Training: Legs and Biceps and mini cardio 
*- Front Squats: PR of 95lbs x 5 x 5 
- Swiss Ball Wall DB Squats: 30lbs x 8 x 1 / 35lbs x 6 x 2
- GHRs: 15 x 3 + puke .. ok almost 
- BB Bicep Curls: 50lbs x 8 / 60lbs x 8 x 2 
- DB Hammer Curls: 20lbs x 8 x 3 
- 30min of LISS on bike while abusing Jugs over Gmail chat lol 

_*Training Overview: *_Feels great to be lifting heavy again! Feeling strong and will up front squats next week and may not cry as much while doing GHRs  Overall sweet workout and cannot wait to do chins tomorrow and freak all the guys out with my wings


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Mmmmm fat !! Me likey the new program  PECANSSSSSSS !!
> 
> *Tuesday, 12 October 2010
> 
> ...



Looking good chica! Keep it up!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Canadian Thanksgiving .. you turkey tea drinker


 
Canadian thanksgiving? have you made that up lol didnt know you had one. 

Hey, dont knock Tea, its the future and an English institution lol just ask John, Paul, george and Ringo!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 12, 2010)

^ arent those guys gay?  BTW We are ALWAYS thankful BUT Turkey Day is an extra thankful day where we give out free kisses and hugs  

JUGS: Thanks Coach


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ arent those guys gay?


Oh!! Don't diss the Beatles love!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2010)

Beatles smoke baloney ponies.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh Jugs .. looks like you are picking up my non-swearing insults .. see I teach you things just like you teach me things .. dorkus malorkus !!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 13, 2010)

I's a good learner aint I


----------



## JennyB (Oct 13, 2010)

You just ruined it Jugs. lol


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 13, 2010)

JennyB said:


> You just ruined it Jugs. lol



cant all be gold ponyboy


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Canadian thanksgiving? have you made that up lol didnt know you had one.
> 
> Hey, dont knock Tea, its the future and an English institution lol just ask John, Paul, george and Ringo!


 Dave!  They know not what they say!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 13, 2010)

*Wednesday, 13 October 2010 

Training: Back / Chest / Calves and mini cardio 
*- Bent Over BB Rows: 70lbs x 5 / 80lbs x 5 x 4 
- Chins: 6 x 3 
- Seated Cable Rows: 37kg x 8 x 3 
- DB Incline Chest Press: 30lbs x 5 / 35lbs x 5 x 4 
- DB Chest Press: 30lbs x 8 x 3 
- Seated Calve Raises: 50lbs x 15 / 13 x 2 
- 20min on stepper

_*Training Overview: *_I killed it .. visualizing me walking on stage and knocking everyone out .. pure symmetry and top notch presentation !! Calves and I were friends today and I made them work like heck .. chins were impressive .. the boys were impressed


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't imagine the boys not being impressed .  Great workout Jen!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Pops !! The wings were out and I flew out of the coop! 
OVERALL Wicked end to the day and week has been great and will only continue to get better  26 sleeps Pops!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 15, 2010)

you never said how the interview went. 

have a good weekend.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 15, 2010)

*Friday, 15 October 2010 

Training: Back / Shoulders / Calves and Abs
*- Push Presses: 60lbs x 5 / 70lbs x 5 x 4
- Corner Presses: 0 + 45lbs x 6 x 3 
- Superset1: DB Arnolds: 25lbs x 8 x 3
- Superset 1: DB Laterals: 10lbs x 7 x 3 
- BB Deads: 95lbs x 5 / 195lbs x 5 x 3 / 185lbs x 5 
- T-Bar Rows: 45lbs x 8 / 70lbs x 8 x 2
- Swiss Ball Cable Crunches: 17.5kg x 10 x 3 
- DB Leg Raises: 10lbs x 10 x 3 
- 45degree Obliques: 25lbs x 8 x 3 
- Horizontal Calf Raises: 130lbs / 70lbs x 5 x 5 x 3

_*Training Overview: *_T Evans aint gonna have anything on my Delts come April  There were a bunch of punks in the gym tonight .. their egos were deflated when the only girl in the gym lifted more than them .. a few of them even stopped what they were doing to watch me lift the 195lb deads .. I GOT THIS !!!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 15, 2010)

O: I got the job and started today .. sorry forgot to tell you


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 16, 2010)

JennyB said:


> *Friday, 15 October 2010
> 
> Training: Back / Shoulders / Calves and Abs
> *- Push Presses: 60lbs x 5 / 70lbs x 5 x 4
> ...




Where the hell are you training Planet Fitness???


----------



## davegmb (Oct 16, 2010)

JennyB said:


> O: I got the job and started today .. sorry forgot to tell you


 
Congratulations Jenny B


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 16, 2010)

> I GOT THIS


 You are funny   haha


----------



## JennyB (Oct 16, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Where the hell are you training Planet Fitness???



Close GoodLife Fitness. The bb'ers train at weird times. Back home they all train with me during the day but here it seems they have actual jobs. Go figure lol. 



davegmb said:


> Congratulations Jenny B



Thanks D! 



yellowmoomba said:


> You are funny   haha



I got this  IN DAH BAG !! Woot Woot !! 

_*Saturday, 16 October 2010 

Training: Legs / Triceps / "Booty Popper" Cardio ~Jugs
*- DB Split Squats (was supposed to be RDL but I did them yesterday and we made a few changes to the program): 20lbs x 8 x 4 
- Single Leg DB Deads: 20lbs x 8 x 3 
- Weighted Bench/Ball Dips: 35lbs x 7 x 3 
- BB Skull Crushers: 50lbs x 7 x 3 
- Drop Down Rope Pulldowns (sorry coach i had more left in me): 22.5kg/12.5kg x lots x 3
- Steppermill: 25min: 5min forwards / 2.5min each side / 5min every second step / 10min forwards 

*Training Overview:* I was actually admiring my defined mini-calves in the mirror today at the gym. Coach Jugs is going to be very proud of those babies. Back is quite sore from yesterdays "show-off deads" but I am suckin it up like a big girl. Need new triceps exercises as dips, close grips really hurt the tiny wrists. I miss split squats on the program so I did them and will totally use them for my workout video because the booty looks great  Just for Yellow ... my saying is .. BALLS TO THE WALLS !!! 
_


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

JennyB said:


> O: I got the job and started today .. sorry forgot to tell you


 
Congrats, and hey you've gone MIA. Do we need to send out a search party?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 20, 2010)

she works and forgets us...real nice!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 20, 2010)

She is kickin' butt in the gym, and in the real world..... Way too go Jen


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 20, 2010)

I know she is...but not post the workout and comment on how sloven we are...thats messed up.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 20, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Congrats, and hey you've gone MIA. Do we need to send out a search party?



YES I am MIA during the week when I am working. Something had to give and unfortunately training and meal prep was priority. Sorry guys. 



juggernaut said:


> she works and forgets us...real nice!



Someone has too .. and I believe that your the one that told me to get workin!! 



JerseyDevil said:


> She is kickin' butt in the gym, and in the real world..... Way too go Jen



Thanks Pops I am kicking SERIOUS arse in the gym .. in fact I almost broke the stepper I was cruising so well !! 



juggernaut said:


> I know she is...but not post the workout and comment on how sloven we are...thats messed up.



I will post my workouts this weekend or Monday when I have more than 2hrs in the day !!  (see I am so tired I dont even know what those smileys are)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2010)

hola chica!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 21, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> She is kickin' butt in the gym, and in the real world..... Way too go Jen


 
Real world  

What next your going to tell me everybody I talk to online doesn't look like Jenny and the guys aren't all 10 ft tall badasses. 

What's next, are you going to tell me there is no Santa Claus or Easter bunny to?


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> YES I am MIA during the week when I am working. Something had to give and unfortunately training and meal prep was priority. Sorry guys.


 
That thing called work is such a pain in the a$$. 

Good luck at your new job and looking forward to the updates.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 21, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Real world
> 
> What next your going to tell me everybody I talk to online doesn't look like Jenny and the guys aren't all 10 ft tall badasses.
> 
> What's next, are you going to tell me there is no Santa Claus or Easter bunny to?


 
No I am just average looking but with a few muscles! The dudes are umpa loompa looking with long beards and make yummy chocolate !! The Easter Bunny is real but Santa is African. 



Burner02 said:


> hola chica!


 
YO B!!



omerta2010 said:


> That thing called work is such a pain in the a$$.
> 
> Good luck at your new job and looking forward to the updates.


 
Tell me about it .. Thanks O .. Will post ASAP !!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 21, 2010)

*Sunday, 17 October 2010 *
*Training: Legs / Triceps / Calves *
- Romanian Deads: 155lbs x 5  / 195lbs x 5 x 4 (pushed it to the max) 
- Single Leg DB Deads: 20lbs x 8 x 3 
- Dips: bench with 45lb plate x 8  x 3 
- Rope Pulldowns: drop downs ... many weights .. many reps .. all I had left in those babies !! 
- Calve Raises: 130lbs x 10 x 3 
*Program Summary: *Focus Focus Focus .. Come on Hocus Pocus Lets all Focus people !! I am going pro !! 

*Monday, 20 October 2010*
*Training: Inner Back / Chest / Cardio*
- Squat Deads: 135lbs x 5 x 5 (lowered weight considerably because I went too hard on Sunday and I wanted to make sure I was doing them perfectly) 
- BB Bent Over Rows: 80lbs x 8 / 7 / 6 
- Straight Arm Pushdowns: 30kg x 8 x 3 (had to beg coach to put these on the program lol .. I won  
- Incline DB Bench Press: 35lbs x 5 x 5 
- DB Bnech Press: 30lbs x 8 x 3 
- Seated Calf Raises: 40lbs x 15 / 13 / 11 (cramped these babies up and pictured my ideal hunks o calves to make these babies grow) 
- 30min on the booty master maker 
*Program Summary: *Feeling great and really making progress. Concentrating on form more than anything right now. Had a great 2hr chat with coach on Sunday which really helped pump me up and get a solid plan going on .. what a great coach he is) 

*Tuesday, 19 October 2010*
*Training: Legs / Biceps / Cardio*
- Front Squats: 85lbs x 5 x 2 / 95lbs x 5 x 2 / 85lbs x 5 x 2 PR
- Leg Press: 230lbs x 8 x 3 (almost barfed .. in a good way) 
- GHRs: 15 x 3 (if one more mother effer walks in front of me while I am doing these I will punch them in the juink .. vent over)
- BB Biceps: 50lbs x 5 x 5 (lowered the weight so I could slow my reps down and really get a good pump .. PUMP IT UP) 
- DB Hammer Curls: 20lbs x 8 x 3
- 20min on the booty lifter (determined to win the BBINA awared suckas) 
*Program Summary: *All I gots to say is I AM BRINGING HOME THE HARDWARE BABY !!! 

*Wednesday, 20 October 2010*
*Training: Cardio and Abs *
The booty lifter (stepmill) was busy so I decided to do the first 20min of cardio as a skipping circuit .. had alot of stress to relieve so this did it!! 
Superset 1:100 skips x 3 
Superset 1:15lb med ball dreya roll-ups : 10 reps x 3
Superset 2: 100 skips x 3 
Superset 2: ab wheel roll-outs : 10 reps x 3 
- 30 min on stepper : 5min reg / 2.5min left step / 2.5min right step / 5min every second step / repeat 
*Program Summary: *Had a WICKED sweat filled workout and sweated like a hooker on a hot tin roof !! I had a compliment on my calves at work today so I know JUGS and O will be happy about that. Proves I havent been slacking on the calf workouts !! 

*THERE YOU HAPPY COACH !!!???*


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> visualizing me walking on stage and knocking everyone out ..




i really believe this will happen and wish we could all be there cheering for you.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I had a compliment on my calves at work today so I know JUGS and O will be happy about that. Proves I havent been slacking on the calf workouts !!


 
That was with a little bit of calf work. Now just imagine what it'll be like now that your taking them serious. 

Gotta admit it does feel good to get comliments from people you see every day. Happens every once in while to me to.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 21, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i really believe this will happen and wish we could all be there cheering for you.


 
Thanks LW !! I wish you could all be there too !! Coach Jugs will be there and will be loud enough for all of you .. However I am sure he will shout out things like "spread those wings jackass" lmao .. all pure love of course! 




omerta2010 said:


> That was with a little bit of calf work. Now just imagine what it'll be like now that your taking them serious.
> 
> Gotta admit it does feel good to get comliments from people you see every day. Happens every once in while to me to.


 
Yah the calves are gonna get it !!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 21, 2010)

So what do you do for calves Jenny? do you work them every time you workout? high reps (which is what i do) or low reps heavier weight?


----------



## JennyB (Oct 21, 2010)

D: I work calves out twice a week with upper body workout. Seated calve raises with higher reps and standing calf raises with lower reps. Just like the boss says


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2010)

JennyB said:


> - GHRs: 15 x 3 (if one more mother effer walks in front of me while I am doing these I will punch them in the juink .. vent over)


 I'm surprised they aren't walking behind you 

NICE RDLs!!!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 22, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm surprised they aren't walking behind you
> 
> NICE RDLs!!!


 
Id probably drive jenny mad if we trained together because id rather just smile and laugh to myself about how stupid or rude people can be then get angry about it. Rather find the funny side of it.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i really believe this will happen and wish we could all be there cheering for you.



Nice of you to say that LW. She's a stormtrooper. I will take all of the pics I can.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 22, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm surprised they aren't walking behind you
> 
> NICE RDLs!!!


 
They wouldnt dare with the determined look I have on my face from the time I walk into the gym from the time my post-shake hits my lips !! 



davegmb said:


> Id probably drive jenny mad if we trained together because id rather just smile and laugh to myself about how stupid or rude people can be then get angry about it. Rather find the funny side of it.


 
Yah its different when your a female .. sorry it just is .. men think that they can push you around and that you dont belong there .. when i pick up the same weights as them they shrug and make faces and then say "oh yah well its the gear" .. thats when I laugh and just smile .. If they only knew !! 



juggernaut said:


> Nice of you to say that LW. She's a stormtrooper. I will take all of the pics I can.


 
Thanks Coach !! Snapity Snap Snap !! Might want a anti-glare lens for the TROPHY I will be getting


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 22, 2010)

That trophy will shine as shiny as my head!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 22, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Id probably drive jenny mad if we trained together because id rather just smile and laugh to myself about how stupid or rude people can be then get angry about it. Rather find the funny side of it.


 
Better than me, I would wave at them and say something like "how's it going". That always gets that attention since 90% of the time I'm bigger than they are lmao.

I do that all the time and the wife hates it lmao.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 22, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Yah its different when your a female .. sorry it just is .. men think that they can push you around and that you dont belong there .. when i pick up the same weights as them they shrug and make faces and then say "oh yah well its the gear" .. thats when I laugh and just smile .. If they only knew !!


 
I've never see that at any of the gyms I've gone to, however I always go in the mornings so maybe it's a different mentality. 

That however doesn't stop anybody from enjoying the view, but from a distance of course. It's just plain wrong to disrupt somebody's workout.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> That trophy will shine as shiny as my head!


 
Polish it up baby !! 



omerta2010 said:


> I've never see that at any of the gyms I've gone to, however I always go in the mornings so maybe it's a different mentality.
> 
> That however doesn't stop anybody from enjoying the view, but from a distance of course. It's just plain wrong to disrupt somebody's workout.


 

You can look at the menu you just cant eat off of it! The evening crowd is MUCH different from the morning crowd. Trust me its a common thing that happens! ALL THE TIME


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 22, 2010)

So what's your post workout drink of choice now days. 

The stuff I was getting has gone up in price so looking at my options.

I never could stand hitting the gym in the evenings, I always ran into the people sitting on the bench's doing nothing or the high school punks thinking they are all hot shit with their buddies.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 22, 2010)

My post-workout drink of choice = Coach JUGS instructions = 1/2 scoop protein lol

Anything with Waxy Maize in it will give your musssss kles a good refueling! 

School punks and creatine flooders indeed! Drives me nuts !!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 22, 2010)

creatine flooders? Now that's one I haven't heard before.

Once Jugs gets his website up so I can order direct I'm probably going to move to using his for my Post workout shake. I've been taking this: Bulk Nutrition - VPX Sports NO SyntheSize at discount prices! walking out of the gym and then a monstermilk shake about a half hour later.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 22, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> creatine flooders? Now that's one I haven't heard before.
> 
> Once Jugs gets his website up so I can order direct I'm probably going to move to using his for my Post workout shake. I've been taking this: Bulk Nutrition - VPX Sports NO SyntheSize at discount prices! walking out of the gym and then a monstermilk shake about a half hour later.



It's here. 
Beyond Nutrition


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2010)

JennyB said:


> School punks and creatine flooders indeed! Drives me nuts !!!


 
Exactly!  Never heard creatine flooder either, perfect description


----------



## JennyB (Oct 24, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> creatine flooders? Now that's one I haven't heard before.
> 
> Once Jugs gets his website up so I can order direct I'm probably going to move to using his for my Post workout shake. I've been taking this: Bulk Nutrition - VPX Sports NO SyntheSize at discount prices! walking out of the gym and then a monstermilk shake about a half hour later.



I am going to be an All In One girl too  



juggernaut said:


> It's here.
> Beyond Nutrition



It should be here  IN MY TUMMY !! 



dg806 said:


> With all sincerety, you are not average. Maybe a little more tata's but I wouldn't complain.
> What is umpa?



Whats with the tata comment? Are you saying that I need bigger tata's?
Havent you ever seen Charlie and the Chocolate Factory? WTF??!



JerseyDevil said:


> Exactly!  Never heard creatine flooder either, perfect description



Yep those boys that think you just need to take creatine and weight gainer protein to get big and flood themselves with it .. walking around like water riddened goof balls that think they know it all.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 24, 2010)

did a moderator just your tits need improvement?


----------



## JennyB (Oct 24, 2010)

Im use to it Jugs .. I told you that men I dont even know have come up to me to tell me how complete my package is MINUS the fact that I dont have boobs .. then I say .. you know boobs are just fat or implants right? .. So I am the president of the itty bitty titty committee .. no worries


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Im use to it Jugs .. I told you that men I dont even know have come up to me to tell me how complete my package is MINUS the fact that I dont have boobs .. then I say .. you know boobs are just fat or implants right? .. So I am the president of the itty bitty titty committee .. no worries



Just kind of fucked up that a "moderator" would be abusive. And they say I'm insensitive.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 25, 2010)

Its all good Jugs .. no harm done.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Its all good Jugs .. no harm done.


When I saw that comment, I didn't like it either.  But I knew it wouldn't phase you Jen....  Jugs is right though, it was very insensitive whether it bothered you or not.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounded to me like he was just trying to pay her a back handed compliment fella's, im sure he didnt mean any harm by it, he was just trying to tell Jenny in a round about way she looks great. Thats why i picked up on anyway!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 25, 2010)

I love that I have overprotective men looking out for me .. its flattering! 
I dont stress about things like that and I am a confident woman so regardless of what anyone says I am happy with the way I look, my intelligence and my itty bitty titties


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 25, 2010)

Way to stand up for yourself. 

Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Jen and guys, I did not mean that in a bad way. Jen  , If if sounded like that, I truly apoligize.


You look good in  your avi Dave, but dude your package could be bigger (in a non-gay way).

Am I gonna get banned?


----------



## JennyB (Oct 25, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Jen and guys, I did not mean that in a bad way. Jen , If if sounded like that, I truly apoligize.



I know you didnt and I didnt take any offense to it at all .. its alll good!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 26, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> You look good in your avi Dave, but dude your package could be bigger (in a non-gay way).
> 
> Am I gonna get banned?


 
<-- for checkin out the dude's package.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> <-- for checkin out the dude's package.


Just lookin out for my girl


----------



## JennyB (Oct 27, 2010)

JD the fact that you looked at a mans package just to stand up for me .. leaves me speechless .. thanks Pops


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 28, 2010)

JennyB said:


> JD the fact that you looked at a mans package just to stand up for me .. leaves me speechless .. *and a little confused*


 
Yeah me to.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2010)

JennyB said:


> JD the fact that you looked at a mans package just to stand up for me .. leaves me speechless .. thanks Pops


 


omerta2010 said:


> Yeah me to.


Ok you two.... You KNOW what I meant .  DG doesn't even have a package to look at


----------



## JennyB (Oct 30, 2010)

Ok peeps. Sorry I have been out and about. Time to start a new journal so HEAD ON OVER to : GO FIGURE: Kicking Arse and Taking Names!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 30, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...re-kicking-arse-taking-names.html#post2095506


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2010)

**cough**  get back into your journal, missy!!!  =)


----------

